# Million Post Contribution Thread



## Ccoralli

ok, i totally stole this idea from another fish site, but lets try to make the worlds longest thread.

here is what we have to beat
super long thread

its almost at 10000 pages now


----------



## crazyklown89

Never again am I going to the barbershop near me. The only thing they got (barely) was the lineup. I'm near fuckin bald! Shits soooo low. I say half an inch I get half a centimeter. f*ck that bitch and I should punch her in the mouth should she call me "Kiddo" one more time. Whore.

/end rant.


----------



## cooldudectd

crazyklown89 said:


> Never again am I going to the barbershop near me. The only thing they got (barely) was the lineup. I'm near fuckin bald! Shits soooo low. I say half an inch I get half a centimeter. f*ck that bitch and I should punch her in the mouth should she call me "Kiddo" one more time. Whore.
> 
> /end rant.
> [snapback]954173[/snapback]​


Thats some funny sh*t. Post a pic of yourself so we can all see the damage.

Near fuckin bald!!!....


----------



## MR.FREEZ

this sh*t wont last, to many will just try and spam the sh*t outta it and it will get locked up

if you want the longest thread i think you need to get pacman and logan in a debate.

they got one of these longest thread things on Aquatic Predators also.


----------



## Ccoralli

MR.FREEZ said:


> this sh*t wont last, to many will just try and spam the sh*t outta it and it will get locked up
> 
> if you want the longest thread i think you need to get pacman and logan in a debate.
> 
> they got one of these longest thread things on Aquatic Predators also.
> [snapback]954187[/snapback]​


i know, thats where i got the idea from.

hopefully, people won't spam it with crap, as long as you say something it will probably be ok


----------



## NTcaribe

so anyways this girl asks me to have sex with her what should i do?


----------



## cooldudectd

NTcaribe said:


> so anyways this girl asks me to have sex with her what should i do?
> [snapback]954193[/snapback]​


Um...hit it....


----------



## Ccoralli

NTcaribe said:


> so anyways this girl asks me to have sex with her what should i do?
> [snapback]954193[/snapback]​


If shes hot, hit it. if not, tell her the only way you will do it is if she sets up a threesome with <insert hot persons name here>


----------



## Blitz023

she's a he


----------



## crazyklown89

f*ck you.

The bandana pics I was pretty high.


----------



## NTcaribe

shes hot.....i ejaculated when she unzipped my pants


----------



## Ccoralli

hahahahahaha pretty funny man


----------



## NTcaribe

CK your crazy :rasp:


----------



## Ccoralli

NTcaribe said:


> so anyways this girl asks me to have sex with her what should i do?
> [snapback]954193[/snapback]​


ok, i have rethought this and i say..... donkey punch her!!!!


----------



## crazyklown89

NTcaribe said:


> CK your crazy :rasp:
> [snapback]954213[/snapback]​


I shouldn't be allowed to have a camera phone. I have way too much fun with this sh*t


----------



## cooldudectd

Nice hair, "kiddo".....Hahaha.


----------



## NTcaribe

crazyklown89 said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> 
> CK your crazy :rasp:
> [snapback]954213[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't be allowed to have a camera phone. I have way too much fun with this sh*t :laugh:
> [snapback]954220[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

if i had one id have alot of fun aswell...i go to a uniform only school...and dude if you seen all the chicks with the short kilts youd be shooting that camera phone none stop.....


----------



## Ccoralli

NTcaribe said:


> shes hot.....i ejaculated when she unzipped my pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]954211[/snapback]​


your like fuckin speedy gonzalas arn't you


----------



## NTcaribe

i have a feeling this thread has gone down hill already

we need a masterdebator thread

my posts invovling sex is not an argumentive topic









anyways i will put my willy wonka in here candy factory


----------



## Ccoralli

NTcaribe said:


> i have a feeling this thread has gone down hill already
> 
> we need a masterdebator thread
> 
> my posts invovling sex is not an argumentive topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i will put my willy wonka in here candy factory
> [snapback]954229[/snapback]​


dude, a masterbater thread would kick ass. make one!


----------



## NTcaribe

Ccoralli said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> 
> shes hot.....i ejaculated when she unzipped my pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]954211[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> your like fuckin speedy gonzalas arn't you
> [snapback]954227[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yes,but without the mustache :laugh:

it all started off when i drove her home and told her she could sit on my lap....she said she would be to heavy,but im like pppppppffffff the penis is pure muscle it can handle anything....than shes like "is that so" then im like "learned it on SEXtv"than shes like we should go check out your aquarium..then im like cool

than we got to my house and i was like whoa


----------



## Ccoralli

anyway, i just fed my fish, its so cool to watch them eat, anybody else think so?


----------



## NTcaribe

Ccoralli said:


> anyway, i just fed my fish, its so cool to watch them eat, anybody else think so?
> [snapback]954277[/snapback]​


its funny cause when i give my piranha a goldfish hell bite the top of its head off


----------



## crazyklown89

Look at my hair.

LOOK AT IT!!!


----------



## Death in #'s

respect the meatwad


----------



## KRS one

why?


----------



## acb

what the hells goin on here


----------



## cooldudectd

acb said:


> what the hells goin on here
> [snapback]954442[/snapback]​


The worlds longest thread....that's what!!!


----------



## icedizzle

well this thread went to hell pretty fast.


----------



## doctorvtec

Why do they call it taking a dump? Your not really taking anything!


----------



## DaBreeZe

I just took dump a min ago ... and now i am posting on this thread


----------



## ReDraGon->

^ that was a fast dump u took, it takes me at least 5-8min


----------



## Ccoralli

maybe from now on we should call it leaving a dump


----------



## cooldudectd

View attachment 54745
Check out my new gif.


----------



## psychofish

^^^^

Great Movie


----------



## K fizzly

sex


----------



## inked82

DaBreeZe said:


> I just took dump a min ago ... and now i am posting on this thread
> [snapback]954684[/snapback]​


where did you take it to?? anywhere nice did it have a good time??
i dont get that saying either!!!


----------



## inked82

i managed to get up to 19 pages before my game got locked dam spamin basterds!! just search for "2 word game" i thought that was a cool game till know one played it properly!!


----------



## K fizzly

dude i just gave a dump to my toilet.....it felt pretty good...lol i derailed that thread a billion times too


----------



## Gordeez

CK you Bald Bastard!








Shave those sideburns you damn Hippie!


----------



## killarbee

:laugh:


----------



## crazyklown89

Ok everyone seems to prefer it A LOT more to my old fro. So whatever.


----------



## BigChuckP

Stupid thread


----------



## Ccoralli

BigChuckP said:


> Stupid thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955281[/snapback]​


thank you for your contribution to what will one day be the worlds longest thread


----------



## Fido

where are the ninjas when you need em?


----------



## Death in #'s

wow


----------



## NTcaribe

anyone have a nice car?...done up to the teet?


----------



## crazyklown89

Fido said:


> where are the ninjas when you need em?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955766[/snapback]​


They're ninjas. The whole point is that you don't see them.

Duuuurrrrr.


----------



## werdna

sup guys? how are things?


----------



## RhomZilla

Would you guys get mad if I pulled the plug on this thread?


----------



## pamonster

Here is a picture of me trying to help my friend up who had fallen down while we were drunk in pittsburgh last summer


----------



## Scrap5000

NTcaribe said:


> anyone have a nice car?...done up to the teet?
> [snapback]955802[/snapback]​


I've got an M3 convertible...pic is in my gallery...


----------



## ReDraGon->

RhomZilla said:


> Would you guys get mad if I pulled the plug on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955897[/snapback]​


 u wouldnt do that AL u too cool of a mod to let that happen right









anyways i hooked up with a hottie this weekend here are a couple of pix of took of her with my camera phone

try to guess what nationality she is


----------



## Xenon

ReDraGon-> said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys get mad if I pulled the plug on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> u wouldnt do that AL u too cool of a mod to let that happen right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i hooked up with a hottie this weekend here are a couple of pix of took of her with my camera phone
> 
> try to guess what nationality she is
> [snapback]956372[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

black and filipino?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

thai and something???


----------



## werdna

ReDraGon-> said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys get mad if I pulled the plug on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> u wouldnt do that AL u too cool of a mod to let that happen right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i hooked up with a hottie this weekend here are a couple of pix of took of her with my camera phone
> 
> try to guess what nationality she is
> [snapback]956372[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

is her nationality sex??????????????


----------



## werdna

i dont know


----------



## werdna

i give up what?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I have actually gotten blue balls from a chick without even having my wiener touched... she was soooo HOT...


----------



## BigChuckP

ReDraGon-> said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys get mad if I pulled the plug on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> u wouldnt do that AL u too cool of a mod to let that happen right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i hooked up with a hottie this weekend here are a couple of pix of took of her with my camera phone
> 
> try to guess what nationality she is
> [snapback]956372[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I think we may need to move this to the Species Identification Forum and Frank can help us out. But get some better flank pics


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

BigChuckP said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys get mad if I pulled the plug on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> u wouldnt do that AL u too cool of a mod to let that happen right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i hooked up with a hottie this weekend here are a couple of pix of took of her with my camera phone
> 
> try to guess what nationality she is
> [snapback]956372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we may need to move this to the Species Identification Forum and Frank can help us out. But get some better flank pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957028[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL... frank what do you have to say??


----------



## GRLRCR

i like the short hair much better....she did a good job on it!
*just my 2 cents


----------



## crazyklown89

GRLRCR said:


> i like the short hair much better....she did a good job on it!
> *just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957103[/snapback]​


Are you a dude?


----------



## doctorvtec

That chick has to be part filipina. My wife is filipina, I should know dammit.

I'd bang that chick in a heartbeat, raw and raunchy, fuggg the latex!


----------



## GRLRCR

crazyklown89 said:


> GRLRCR said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the short hair much better....she did a good job on it!
> *just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957103[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a dude?
> [snapback]957116[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

no....why would that be weird if i was?


----------



## doctorvtec

LOL come on, look at the name... GRLRCR... Girl Racer... 2 + 2 = 4.....


----------



## crazyklown89

GRLRCR said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRLRCR said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the short hair much better....she did a good job on it!
> *just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957103[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a dude?
> [snapback]957116[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no....why would that be weird if i was?
> [snapback]957145[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Fuckin awesome.

No but it sure does enhance my ego.


----------



## Xenon

you should rename this thread the official LETS GET TO 1,000,000 THREAD!


----------



## traumatic

it takes 11.57047407 days to count to 1,000,000


----------



## doctorvtec

i have a big weiner....


----------



## traumatic

if you count 1 every second


----------



## traumatic

doctorvtec said:


> i have a big weiner....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957173[/snapback]​


looks like your wiener has a rash









good thing you put that ointment on it.


----------



## GRLRCR

hey no problem...always glad to give a compliment.

and doctorvtec...glad you figured that out...its the plates on my car but so many people have no idea what it says..haha


----------



## Ccoralli

Xenon said:


> you should rename this thread the official LETS GET TO 1,000,000 THREAD!
> [snapback]957160[/snapback]​


fine with me, need a mods help thou


----------



## traumatic

doctorvtec said:


> LOL come on, look at the name... GRLRCR... Girl Racer... 2 + 2 = 4.....
> [snapback]957150[/snapback]​


girlie ricer duh


----------



## Xenon

ok I updated the title of this thread. Lets all contribute some posts to get to a million


----------



## BigChuckP

doctorvtec said:


> i have a big weiner....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957173[/snapback]​


I'd get that checked out


----------



## doctorvtec

GRLRCR said:


> hey no problem...always glad to give a compliment.
> 
> and doctorvtec...glad you figured that out...its the plates on my car but so many people have no idea what it says..haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957182[/snapback]​


Just like no one could ever figure out what this meant on my car:


----------



## MR.FREEZ

guess ill add to the "spam to a million sweepstakes",

ill make one dayly post in here for the hell of it with a funny picture from my archives


----------



## GRLRCR

Lose to a foreign...and nice del sol 



doctorvtec said:


> GRLRCR said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey no problem...always glad to give a compliment.
> 
> and doctorvtec...glad you figured that out...its the plates on my car but so many people have no idea what it says..haha :laugh:
> [snapback]957182[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Just like no one could ever figure out what this meant on my car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957189[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Ccoralli

Xenon said:


> you should rename this thread the official LETS GET TO 1,000,000 THREAD!
> [snapback]957160[/snapback]​


thanks man


----------



## Xenon

Ccoralli said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should rename this thread the official LETS GET TO 1,000,000 THREAD!
> [snapback]957160[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> fine with me, need a mods help thou
> [snapback]957183[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL, yes, I must not possess that ability







Silly webmaster.


----------



## icedizzle

Xenon said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should rename this thread the official LETS GET TO 1,000,000 THREAD!
> [snapback]957160[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> fine with me, need a mods help thou
> [snapback]957183[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, yes, I must not possess that ability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly webmaster.
> [snapback]957216[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Ccoralli

Xenon said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should rename this thread the official LETS GET TO 1,000,000 THREAD!
> [snapback]957160[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> fine with me, need a mods help thou
> [snapback]957183[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, yes, I must not possess that ability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly webmaster.
> [snapback]957216[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

your a mod AND the webmaster.... right?


----------



## jamesdelanoche

that american history x .gif is awesome, i love that movie


----------



## TheCableGuy

The NHL wants to increase the size of the nets!!








Am I the only one who thinks this is ridiculous? What's next broom-ball nets or soccer nets??


----------



## traumatic

I say take the shin guards off the goalies, or make them smaller


----------



## icedizzle

Trevor said:


> The NHL wants to increase the size of the nets!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this is ridiculous? What's next broom-ball nets or soccer nets??
> [snapback]957227[/snapback]​


What a joke... maybe they should focus more on having a season then increaseing net size.

There are some good changes that could be made though, like no red line and goalies out of the net are fair game.


----------



## dwarfcat

IN


----------



## cooldudectd

Ummm....+1 contribution to 1,000,000....


----------



## doctorvtec

Hockey eats my gigantic weiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icedizzle

doctorvtec said:


> Hockey eats my gigantic weiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]957244[/snapback]​


Haha, its much better than watching... whats that shitty sport called, the one with the chewing tabbaco and fat guys who don't do anything....

O right Baseball


----------



## doctorvtec

Agreed. Baseball eats my weiner as well!

So does Jewelz.


----------



## TheCableGuy

icedizzle said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NHL wants to increase the size of the nets!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this is ridiculous? What's next broom-ball nets or soccer nets??
> [snapback]957227[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What a joke... maybe they should focus more on having a season then increaseing net size.
> 
> There are some good changes that could be made though, like no red line and goalies out of the net are fair game.
> [snapback]957234[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Great idea to eliminate the red line, and reduce the size of goalie pads. Do you remember the size of JS Giguere pads the year the Ducks made it to the cup finals?? They were beyond huge!

I think they should also have a shoot out after the 5 min. o/t period. This way, it adds more excitment to thwe game, and there's a sure winner at the end...no more ties!


----------



## icedizzle

Trevor said:


> I think they should also have a shoot out after the 5 min. o/t period. This way, it adds more excitment to thwe game, and there's a sure winner at the end...no more ties!
> [snapback]957256[/snapback]​


They are already talking about that... they are trying in the AHL


----------



## TheCableGuy

doctorvtec said:


> Hockey eats my gigantic weiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]957244[/snapback]​


And what sport exactly do you watch? Nascar racing?


----------



## doctorvtec

Trevor said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey eats my gigantic weiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]957244[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And what sport exactly do you watch? Nascar racing?
> [snapback]957263[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No I am not a dirty imbreeder...

I watch basketball, pro and college. And can even tolerate some football.


----------



## icedizzle

doctorvtec said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey eats my gigantic weiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]957244[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And what sport exactly do you watch? Nascar racing?
> [snapback]957263[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not a dirty imbreeder...
> 
> I watch basketball, pro and college. And can even tolerate some football.
> [snapback]957269[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Basketball... what a sad excuse for a sport.

"I'm gonna score... ok here's the ball you go score... final score 98-100"


----------



## TheCableGuy

icedizzle said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey eats my gigantic weiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]957244[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And what sport exactly do you watch? Nascar racing?
> [snapback]957263[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not a dirty imbreeder...
> 
> I watch basketball, pro and college. And can even tolerate some football.
> [snapback]957269[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basketball... what a sad excuse for a sport.
> 
> "I'm gonna score... ok here's the ball you go score... final score 98-100"
> [snapback]957272[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Slamball is MUCH better then basketball!! Ever see these guys??
It's basketball with contact like hokey or football!


----------



## doctorvtec

Might be a sorry sport, but at least they HAVE A SEASON this year!









Yes, slamball kicks ass!


----------



## TheCableGuy

doctorvtec said:


> Might be a sorry sport, but at least they HAVE A SEASON this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, slamball kicks ass!
> [snapback]957280[/snapback]​


OUCH!! that one hurt
If there's one thing you don't do, is talk bad about hockey to a Canuck







.....but nice stab


----------



## doctorvtec

My wifes Canadian, and boy it pisses her off wen I rag on hockey.

I actually din't mind watching it with her, but after all the bullshit this season, the NHL, NHLPA, can all go f*ck themselves.

AHL, Hershey Bears hockey is only an hour away if she needs a fix.


----------



## icedizzle

Hahah best thing we have beside Jr. hockey is the ECHL Salmon Kings...

by the way they suck... alot... I wonldn't play for them if they paided me a million


----------



## Ccoralli

sports can suck my ass, i'm on the RUBIX CUBE TEAM


----------



## elTwitcho

I'm not gonna post anything else in this thread except when it gets to 999,999 and then jump in and take all the credit for myself. It'll be rad


----------



## Ccoralli

the bacon is burning, my monkey is eating my fish food, i need to change the clothes in the dryer, and turn off my smoke detector, plus there is someone knocking at my door, but i'm scared cause it might be jahova's witness. plus the next door neighbor is trying to spray my dwarf camien with the hose (its not his fault he wanders out of his pond, its my fault that i don't have a fence thou)

i'll take care of it later....


----------



## BigChuckP

Ccoralli said:


> sports can suck my ass, i'm on the RUBIX CUBE TEAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957316[/snapback]​


Sweet you too!







Maybe..uh..sometime we could rubix together.


----------



## Ccoralli

BigChuckP said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> 
> sports can suck my ass, i'm on the RUBIX CUBE TEAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957316[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe..uh..sometime we could rubix together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957354[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hell yeah man, i love to get my rubix on


----------



## doctorvtec

BigChuckP said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> 
> sports can suck my ass, i'm on the RUBIX CUBE TEAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957316[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe..uh..sometime we could rubix together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957354[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Watch out, by rubix cube, I think he means his weinee.

If you offer that, you may get into a big weenie pulling session. That is even worse than hockey!!


----------



## cooldudectd

Just an observation, but wouldn't it be called "formerly worlds longest thread"--not formally?

Oh yea, contribution +2.....muahahaha.


----------



## Death in #'s

:rasp: dam this thread will never beat the show your mugshot thread


----------



## icedizzle

sure it will... just post random crap like this...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

+1


----------



## Guest

+1

I think prostitutes should be legal, but only to 16 yr old computer nerds...poor guys, end up jackin off to Doom 3.

--Dan


----------



## crazyklown89

elTwitcho said:


> I'm not gonna post anything else in this thread except when it gets to 999,999 and then jump in and take all the credit for myself. It'll be rad
> [snapback]957328[/snapback]​


You whore. I was gonna say something like that


----------



## doctorvtec

DannyBoy17 said:


> +1
> 
> I think prostitutes should be legal, but only to 16 yr old computer nerds...poor guys, end up jackin off to Doom 3.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]957527[/snapback]​


What Kfizzly does at home is his own business.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

just you all wait till i get a bit buzzed and remeber this thread


----------



## thornton_851

spam in a tube is good anal lube.......... just some random ryme :rasp:


----------



## K fizzly

doctorvtec said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I think prostitutes should be legal, but only to 16 yr old computer nerds...poor guys, end up jackin off to Doom 3.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]957527[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What Kfizzly does at home is his own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957623[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

do u have a deathwish?


----------



## doctorvtec

LOL Come on K, I'm just hackin on ya!


----------



## icedizzle

fight, fight, fight.... Haha, if nothing else you'll add to this thread


----------



## K fizzly

vortec ur so ugly ur mom had to feed u with a sling shot


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh:


----------



## Ccoralli

i'm gonna hang out with my wang out, and rock out with my c*ck out


----------



## doctorvtec

I don't wanna fight Kdizzly, das my #REMOVED#!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Longest thread eh? Count me in! I'll take one...

+1


----------



## Xenon

bleh


----------



## RhomZilla

Is that the sumo wrestler whos gonna face Big Show at WrestleMania this weekend??


----------



## Scrap5000

y'll a bunch of freaks...i love it


----------



## pamonster

I just ate 2 rolls of those Lion Club mints, damn they were good.


----------



## icedizzle

I just baked cookies... So your mints can kiss my ass :rasp:


----------



## hiphopn

Dr. Green said:


> :laugh:
> [snapback]957702[/snapback]​


that bitch is hot. mmmmmmmmmm i'd butter those rolls up.. lol


----------



## doctorvtec

Piranhas are the gayest fish alive and you all suck c*ck for 0wning one!


----------



## ReDraGon->

Xenon said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys get mad if I pulled the plug on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> u wouldnt do that AL u too cool of a mod to let that happen right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i hooked up with a hottie this weekend here are a couple of pix of took of her with my camera phone
> 
> try to guess what nationality she is
> [snapback]956372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black and filipino?
> [snapback]956683[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

wow how u know that? actually she is that excact mix....

so i c u have experience with filipina gurls mike


----------



## doctorvtec

ReDraGon-> said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys get mad if I pulled the plug on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> u wouldnt do that AL u too cool of a mod to let that happen right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i hooked up with a hottie this weekend here are a couple of pix of took of her with my camera phone
> 
> try to guess what nationality she is
> [snapback]956372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black and filipino?
> [snapback]956683[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow how u know that? actually she is that excact mix....
> 
> so i c u have experience with filipina gurls mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]958016[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I knew she was part flip!


----------



## Fido

doctorvtec said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys get mad if I pulled the plug on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]955897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> u wouldnt do that AL u too cool of a mod to let that happen right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i hooked up with a hottie this weekend here are a couple of pix of took of her with my camera phone
> 
> try to guess what nationality she is
> [snapback]956372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black and filipino?
> [snapback]956683[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow how u know that? actually she is that excact mix....
> 
> so i c u have experience with filipina gurls mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]958016[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew she was part flip!
> [snapback]958019[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What is part flip?


----------



## doctorvtec

Flip = Filipina


----------



## ReDraGon->

doctorvtec said:


> Flip = Filipina
> [snapback]958028[/snapback]​


and watchout for the crazy ones they will Flip out on you if they catch u slippin


----------



## doctorvtec

ReDraGon-> said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip = Filipina
> [snapback]958028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> and watchout for the crazy ones they will Flip out on you if they catch u slippin
> [snapback]958092[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL Trust me, my wifes 100%, and I try and never get caught slippin. LOL I've know alotta flip ladies. I think I am attracted to flips, and asians in general, because my neighbors growing up, there mom was 100% flip, and dd was white. Met her in the war. She was hot, and her 1/2 and 1/2 daughter was bangin as hell to. Hope my kids come out like that!

One crazy flip lady that lived beside my aunt used to f*ck her husband up. Chased him around the front yard wit a cleaver screamin out sh*t in tagalog, was some funny sh*t!


----------



## ReDraGon->

doctorvtec said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip = Filipina
> [snapback]958028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> and watchout for the crazy ones they will Flip out on you if they catch u slippin
> [snapback]958092[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Trust me, my wifes 100%, and I try and never get caught slippin. LOL I've know alotta flip ladies. I think I am attracted to flips, and asians in general, because my neighbors growing up, there mom was 100% flip, and dd was white. Met her in the war. She was hot, and her 1/2 and 1/2 daughter was bangin as hell to. Hope my kids come out like that!
> 
> One crazy flip lady that lived beside my aunt used to f*ck her husband up. Chased him around the front yard wit a cleaver screamin out sh*t in tagalog, was some funny sh*t!
> [snapback]958104[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









thats soo true i know husbands getting fucked up by their wives...especially when its a white guy getting his ass kicked by his "Flip" wife


----------



## RhomZilla

ReDraGon-> said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip = Filipina
> [snapback]958028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> and watchout for the crazy ones they will Flip out on you if they catch u slippin
> [snapback]958092[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Trust me, my wifes 100%, and I try and never get caught slippin. LOL I've know alotta flip ladies. I think I am attracted to flips, and asians in general, because my neighbors growing up, there mom was 100% flip, and dd was white. Met her in the war. She was hot, and her 1/2 and 1/2 daughter was bangin as hell to. Hope my kids come out like that!
> 
> One crazy flip lady that lived beside my aunt used to f*ck her husband up. Chased him around the front yard wit a cleaver screamin out sh*t in tagalog, was some funny sh*t!
> [snapback]958104[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats soo true i know husbands getting fucked up by their wives...especially when its a white guy getting his ass kicked by his "Flip" wife
> [snapback]958119[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats for reals man!!! I havent had a flip chick in hella years, and Im flip!!!







I dunno.. i just dont get along with them. All my gf's have been asians.


----------



## ReDraGon->

RhomZilla said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip = Filipina
> [snapback]958028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> and watchout for the crazy ones they will Flip out on you if they catch u slippin
> [snapback]958092[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Trust me, my wifes 100%, and I try and never get caught slippin. LOL I've know alotta flip ladies. I think I am attracted to flips, and asians in general, because my neighbors growing up, there mom was 100% flip, and dd was white. Met her in the war. She was hot, and her 1/2 and 1/2 daughter was bangin as hell to. Hope my kids come out like that!
> 
> One crazy flip lady that lived beside my aunt used to f*ck her husband up. Chased him around the front yard wit a cleaver screamin out sh*t in tagalog, was some funny sh*t!
> [snapback]958104[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats soo true i know husbands getting fucked up by their wives...especially when its a white guy getting his ass kicked by his "Flip" wife
> [snapback]958119[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats for reals man!!! I havent had a flip chick in hella years, and Im flip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.. i just dont get along with them. All my gf's have been asians.
> [snapback]958121[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yea i am flip too but i stay away from flip gurls scince they can get crazy,


----------



## hyphen

eh, i seem to attract mainly filipina and hispanic chicks...don't ask why.


----------



## LOON

ReDraGon-> said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flip = Filipina
> [snapback]958028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> and watchout for the crazy ones they will Flip out on you if they catch u slippin
> [snapback]958092[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Trust me, my wifes 100%, and I try and never get caught slippin. LOL I've know alotta flip ladies. I think I am attracted to flips, and asians in general, because my neighbors growing up, there mom was 100% flip, and dd was white. Met her in the war. She was hot, and her 1/2 and 1/2 daughter was bangin as hell to. Hope my kids come out like that!
> 
> One crazy flip lady that lived beside my aunt used to f*ck her husband up. Chased him around the front yard wit a cleaver screamin out sh*t in tagalog, was some funny sh*t!
> [snapback]958104[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats soo true i know husbands getting fucked up by their wives...especially when its a white guy getting his ass kicked by his "Flip" wife
> [snapback]958119[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats for reals man!!! I havent had a flip chick in hella years, and Im flip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.. i just dont get along with them. All my gf's have been asians.
> [snapback]958121[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i am flip too but i stay away from flip gurls scince they can get crazy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]958135[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me !


----------



## LOgan

Post number 145, I hereby declare this thread, owned.


----------



## Ccoralli

if the moon was made of cheese, would you eat it?


----------



## Sheppard

Hell no!
who could eat that amount of cheese?!

So anyways my girlfriend is Italian, and she's f*cking hot as hell...
I never understood why people say italian chicks are hairy...all the ones i know are most definitley not...but oh well....Italian chicks are hot as hell lol


----------



## piranhasrule

can someone please explain what the hell this thread is about? is it just somewhere where people post stupid sh*t to make it really long and get to the million post mark? if so then im glad to have made a contribution


----------



## Fraggy

piranhasrule said:


> can someone please explain what the hell this thread is about? is it just somewhere where people post stupid sh*t to make it really long and get to the million post mark? if so then im glad to have made a contribution
> [snapback]958471[/snapback]​


i think thats what their going for, so im in!!! i wanna be part of history!!!


----------



## piranhasrule

so if we contribute to this thread we go down in history as heros?


----------



## Xenon

piranhasrule said:


> so if we contribute to this thread we go down in history as heros?
> [snapback]958485[/snapback]​


yes.


----------



## Ccoralli

yep


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

so how are you all doing today? what are you wearing right now? What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Ccoralli

xenon, i was going to pm you this but i figured that wouldn't help us get to a million, soooo..

how do you get a custom title? cause i think i should get one for making this thread.


----------



## piranhasrule

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> so how are you all doing today? what are you wearing right now? What did you eat for breakfast?
> [snapback]958493[/snapback]​


im great, wearing some wierd make of jeans ad an fcuk tshirt, i woke up at about half 10 and couldnt be bovered to have any breakfast, is that ok?


----------



## BigChuckP

mmmm Filipino...hmmmmm









Im white and love women who are not, I think white chicks are boring, not exotic enough.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Its casual day here at work... so im in a Tee and jeans... ate a poptart and i am tired as hell as I had to be up at 4:30 am.... BLAH!


----------



## cooldudectd

My dog just threw up.


----------



## piranhasrule

Iv just had to sit around doing nothing for abit while my mum cut the lawn because the lawnmower kept blowing the fuse and causing all the electricity to go off


----------



## Xenon

Ccoralli said:


> xenon, i was going to pm you this but i figured that wouldn't help us get to a million, soooo..
> 
> how do you get a custom title? cause i think i should get one for making this thread.
> [snapback]958494[/snapback]​


win a contest or get to 3000 posts.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Im watching porn at work... it helps pass the time...








Brianna Banks!


----------



## Xenon

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Im watching porn at work... it helps pass the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brianna Banks!
> [snapback]958562[/snapback]​


Thats hardkore.


----------



## cooldudectd

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Im watching porn at work... it helps pass the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brianna Banks!
> [snapback]958562[/snapback]​


She's my favorite!!!! Long legs, blode hair and big.......eyes...

My second favorite is Devon. She's from my hometown. She's HAWT!!!


----------



## Ccoralli

dman, i have like 2500 more posts to get to a custom title, i better quit my job so i can chill here more


----------



## pamonster

icedizzle said:


> I just baked cookies... So your mints can kiss my ass :rasp:
> [snapback]957983[/snapback]​


Ya, I'm sure your cookies suck ass! HA!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

She is kinda skinny tho... Her boobies are INSANELY huge... how funny... Hope I dont have to go anywhere... walking would suck right now...


----------



## RhomZilla

My blog for the day...

Just looking at my tank with my new Monster Craibas. I have 7 monsters in all, all 12-14"ers, but still feel the tank is empty. I will get 2 more monsters hopefully this week but still feel the need to get more. How, where.. I dont know. It sucks living in a place where your limited to Ps which you'll either need to travel just to get what you want.

Oh wells, its Friday. Im feeling anxious about what to do with my life, so I decided to get drugged up this weekend just to get awasy from it all for a couple of hrs.


----------



## Ccoralli

Xenon said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im watching porn at work... it helps pass the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brianna Banks!
> [snapback]958562[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thats hardkore.
> [snapback]958564[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

literally


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

what size tank, Rhom?


----------



## piranhasrule

cooldudectd said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im watching porn at work... it helps pass the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brianna Banks!
> [snapback]958562[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> She's my favorite!!!! Long legs, blode hair and big.......eyes...
> 
> My second favorite is Devon. She's from my hometown. She's HAWT!!!
> [snapback]958566[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

NO NO NO jenna jameson!


----------



## Fido

Hey im getting a 7" lift on my truck put on monday. Will post pics on Saturday when its complete.


----------



## Avatar~God

doctorvtec said:


> GRLRCR said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey no problem...always glad to give a compliment.
> 
> and doctorvtec...glad you figured that out...its the plates on my car but so many people have no idea what it says..haha :laugh:
> [snapback]957182[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Just like no one could ever figure out what this meant on my car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957189[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

HAhaha, i like that. Loose to a foreign


----------



## Ccoralli

Stifler: You're a disgrace to men everywhere. I mean, look at the Stifmeister. I got laid 23 times this year, and I'm not counting the hummer I got in the library stacks, baby.

Oz: Here's a new idea for you Stifler. You find a girl, you two become best friends and you don't bother counting how many times you have sex with each other you just laugh at the people who do count.

Stifler: Here's a new idea for you. I'll get you a spoon so you can eat my ass!


----------



## RhomZilla

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> what size tank, Rhom?
> [snapback]958573[/snapback]​


240 Gal



Flido said:


> Hey im getting a 7" lift on my truck put on monday. Will post pics on Saturday when its complete.


Where you getting it lifted from? I want to lift mines too.


----------



## alan

NTcaribe said:


> so anyways this girl asks me to have sex with her what should i do?
> [snapback]954193[/snapback]​


give her my number


----------



## Fido

RhomZilla said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size tank, Rhom?
> [snapback]958573[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 240 Gal
> 
> 
> 
> Flido said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey im getting a 7" lift on my truck put on monday. Will post pics on Saturday when its complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where you getting it lifted from? I want to lift mines too.
> [snapback]958637[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

its a shop called "anything scout" they only work with international harvester trucks.

check out 4wheelparts for a lift on your GMC, they do those alllll day.


----------



## doctorvtec

Fido said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size tank, Rhom?
> [snapback]958573[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 240 Gal
> 
> 
> 
> Flido said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey im getting a 7" lift on my truck put on monday. Will post pics on Saturday when its complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where you getting it lifted from? I want to lift mines too.
> [snapback]958637[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a shop called "anything scout" they only work with international harvester trucks.
> 
> check out 4wheelparts for a lift on your GMC, they do those alllll day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]958642[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Anything scout? Sounds like a molestation party to me!


----------



## Fido

doctorvtec said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size tank, Rhom?
> [snapback]958573[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 240 Gal
> 
> 
> 
> Flido said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey im getting a 7" lift on my truck put on monday. Will post pics on Saturday when its complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where you getting it lifted from? I want to lift mines too.
> [snapback]958637[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a shop called "anything scout" they only work with international harvester trucks.
> 
> check out 4wheelparts for a lift on your GMC, they do those alllll day.:nod:
> [snapback]958642[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything scout? Sounds like a molestation party to me!
> [snapback]958660[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

http://www.anythingscout.com


----------



## doctorvtec

http://www.girlscoutcookiesabc.com


----------



## Fido

are you trying to make fun of the best thing that have come from Canada?


----------



## doctorvtec

No I just like girl scout cookies. My wifes the best thing to come outta canada, flollowed by the beer, then absolute scout. There, hows that?


----------



## Fido

doctorvtec said:


> No I just like girl scout cookies. My wifes the best thing to come outta canada, flollowed by the beer, then absolute scout. There, hows that?
> [snapback]958874[/snapback]​


i guess thats a good list. speaking of canadian beer, i will be making my own next week.







canadian red lager


----------



## ReDraGon->

BigChuckP said:


> mmmm Filipino...hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im white and love women who are not, I think white chicks are boring, not exotic enough.
> [snapback]958503[/snapback]​


nice pix of that cream filled donut homer has in his hand....

and yea she is tasty alight...tobad i cant post up the "other" pics of her(withme)


----------



## K fizzly

damn dude...i got the azn plague rite now


----------



## K fizzly

the yellow fever dude


----------



## Xenon

Labatt!


----------



## piranhasrule

im in todays top ten posters for the 1st time yey!!! im a postwhore


----------



## doctorvtec

ha, im winning....


----------



## Xenon

doctorvtec said:


> ha, im winning....
> [snapback]958975[/snapback]​


You will never catch me.


----------



## doctorvtec

Xenon said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha, im winning....
> [snapback]958975[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You will never catch me.
> [snapback]959002[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL man I would hope not....


----------



## doctorvtec

Come on fuckers, don't let this die!


----------



## traumatic

I got half my work done today, then my LAME ass customer makes me change everthing I did all day long. He can kiss my


----------



## doctorvtec

Working sux!


----------



## traumatic

doctorvtec said:


> Working sux!
> [snapback]959244[/snapback]​


no wonder i've been posting in the lounge the last two days more than I ever have since being a member here


----------



## piranhasrule

well i dont have a job and i left school because i wasnt learning anything at all and was wasting my time, so now i sit at home and waste my time! i actually look forward to working! need the moiney to fund my alcohol problem!


----------



## RhomZilla

2 more hrs till my weekend starts. What to do, I have nothing planned. Maybe I can go to the SO Cal meeting. Nah.. So Cal sucks balls.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

RhomZilla said:


> 2 more hrs till my weekend starts. What to do, I have nothing planned. Maybe I can go to the SO Cal meeting. Nah.. So Cal sucks balls.
> [snapback]959249[/snapback]​


jealous some


----------



## traumatic

gotta do some traveling. My son is sick, so I dont' wanna go anywhere. blah my weekend's gonna blow unless he feels better and state beats UNC.


----------



## icedizzle




----------



## piranhasrule

WOOOOOOOOOO cant wait till the weekend!

when we got the computer fixed after i downloaded that virus msn was wiped off the computer and my dad wont let me download it again. So we sent our other computer away to get it hooked up to this one so i can put msn on it and all my other sh*t. So sometime within the next 2 days il hav msn back and my time on here will be drastically reduced, im an msn geek


----------



## doctorvtec

traumatic said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working sux!
> [snapback]959244[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder i've been posting in the lounge the last two days more than I ever have since being a member here
> [snapback]959247[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It's me, i shake this mutha fucka up a bit!


----------



## Death in #'s




----------



## Guest

Dr. Green said:


> [snapback]959371[/snapback]​


Those three ugly ones are nice people on the inside. It's like mashed potatoes.

I like fishing line and green cords.

+2

--Dan


----------



## BigChuckP

Blog
Im studying abroad in Hannover, Germany and met some dudes that just moved in on my hall. They come from Tunisia







, North Africa for those that dont know, I had to look it up on a map myself. They is crazy motha fu..as! We went to a disko and they danced like it was 1999 and butted in on every couple that was dancing together. It was one crazy night full of lots of beer and alcohol. They speak arabic and french, and I can speak german and english, so communication is wicked hard. 
Just a little insight on my life right now, and a lil something to add to this thread.


----------



## doctorvtec

BigChuckP said:


> Blog
> Im studying abroad in Hannover, Germany and met some dudes that just moved in on my hall. They come from Tunisia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , North Africa for those that dont know, I had to look it up on a map myself. They is crazy motha fu..as! We went to a disko and they danced like it was 1999 and butted in on every couple that was dancing together. It was one crazy night full of lots of beer and alcohol. They speak arabic and french, and I can speak german and english, so communication is wicked hard.
> Just a little insight on my life right now, and a lil something to add to this thread.
> [snapback]959410[/snapback]​


f*ck yeah now thats what I'm talkin about. Keep this sh*t going!

1,000,000 or bust bitches!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon

Blog: Works sux.


----------



## RhomZilla

3 more hrs till the gf gets home. Where's thePack? Maybe me and him can strike thru 6th Ave and just BS. Anyone want free bag of sand???


----------



## Death in #'s

RhomZilla said:


> 3 more hrs till the gf gets home. Where's thePack? Maybe me and him can strike thru 6th Ave and just BS. Anyone want free bag of sand???
> [snapback]959661[/snapback]​


what color?
and will you ship at your expense


----------



## sadboy

just sitting thinking..... Man I need a beer. anyone have one for me? Oh sh*t I need to go to the store and pick up some beer for the meeting tomorrow. Yes, now I have a reason to get off my lazy ass and get some beer.


----------



## Death in #'s

sadboy1981 said:


> just sitting thinking..... Man I need a beer. anyone have one for me? Oh sh*t I need to go to the store and pick up some beer for the meeting tomorrow. Yes, now I have a reason to get off my lazy ass and get some beer.
> [snapback]959674[/snapback]​










i have 3 cases of bud in the backyard staying cold


----------



## Fido

RhomZilla said:


> So Cal sucks balls.
> [snapback]959249[/snapback]​


W3RD!


----------



## diceman69

Dr. Green, where does your avatar from. Can't remember what movie.


----------



## Death in #'s

diceman69 said:


> Dr. Green, where does your avatar from. Can't remember what movie.
> [snapback]959698[/snapback]​










im not telling








cause i dont know


----------



## Fido

A.I.


----------



## diceman69

Thanks.


----------



## Death in #'s

Fido said:


> A.I.
> [snapback]959705[/snapback]​










thats it
i couldent remember what movie

wow fido actually helped out for once


----------



## RhomZilla

Who do you think would win... Chucky or the Lepracauhn (sp?)


----------



## Death in #'s

chucky all the way 
he is a badass and made of plastic


----------



## acb

the leper, cuz chuckie weirds me out and he doesnt seem all that tough


----------



## Death in #'s

i think this is twitch


----------



## Ccoralli

i got a custom title, so here's a spoon, eat my ass


----------



## sadboy

Your title is so


----------



## Ccoralli

at least i got one... wank


----------



## sadboy

anyways I'll drink a beer for you. Good Times.... But I first have to pour some for the homies who can't be here. Zoner you will be missed....


----------



## NegativeCamber

Ccoralli said:


> i got a custom title, so here's a spoon, eat my ass
> [snapback]959791[/snapback]​


OMG and you are proud of that custom title.. (you had to begged for one..







)


----------



## Ccoralli

take beano before, and there will BEANO gas


----------



## RhomZilla

OK.. if you were alone and stuck in the woods. Would you rather be greeted by Michael Mayers or the texas Chainsaw Massacre guy?


----------



## Ccoralli

RhomZilla said:


> OK.. if you were alone and stuck in the woods. Would you rather be greeted by Michael Mayers or the texas Chainsaw Massacre guy?
> [snapback]959905[/snapback]​


anyone but michael jackson


----------



## doctorvtec

Oh fuckin right keep this sh*t growin bitches!

I deem myself official million post thread motivator, you slacking bitches. Now post!


----------



## Ccoralli

doctorvtec said:


> Oh fuckin right keep this sh*t growin bitches!
> 
> I deem myself official million post thread motivator, you slacking bitches. Now post!
> [snapback]959982[/snapback]​


whatever, i demote you bitch, i came up with dis sh*t.

now that i think about it, i will be gone next week. so you can be temporary official million post thread motivator till i get back


----------



## marco

thats hot


----------



## RhomZilla

doctorvtec said:


> Oh fuckin right keep this sh*t growin bitches!
> 
> I deem myself official million post thread motivator, you slacking bitches. Now post!
> [snapback]959982[/snapback]​


Whats up with the "BITCHES" part?? o0o0o0oH I know yu aiint call'in me no bitch!!

So.. I have a new sig. Do you guys like it??


----------



## doctorvtec

the siggy is the sh*t... bitch


----------



## rbp 4 135

here is a link to my boat the izzer and my tv show, we shold be erring on oln pretty soon, except the name is going to be changed.

boat 

show


----------



## doctorvtec

Thas a dope boat man!!!


----------



## RhomZilla

doctorvtec said:


> the siggy is the sh*t... bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]960028[/snapback]​


Like the new bar on your warn level??


----------



## RhomZilla

*A P R I L S F O O L !!!!*


----------



## doctorvtec

Awwwee Rhom dawg you wouldn't abuse your power like that? Would ya bitch?

Hahahaha I got nuttin but love bro!


----------



## KumbiaQueens

Holy living f*ck. I can't believe I just read through all 6 pages of crap to see what was going on ...


----------



## RhomZilla

KumbiaQueens said:


> Holy living f*ck. I can't believe I just read through all 6 pages of crap to see what was going on ...
> [snapback]960099[/snapback]​


Is this how you feel Sandy....


----------



## Lyle

Wow this is worthless...can't believe im perpetuating it. Anyways, I'm hoping for another promotion here shortly...wouldn't that be nice. But then I'd be salaried. which means "You're always on the clock"...I'd definately deal with it, 25% raise roughly and bigger bonuses. Might have to pick out a new tv heh.


----------



## piranhasrule

haha my icecream van guy is an idiot. i bought a triple scoop icecream for 1.40, ate it and then went back and asked for another, when he said 'hungry are we?' i said no, i dropped the other one, so he felt sorry for me and gave me another triple scoop for free! so no im sitting here enjoying a second huge icecream hahaha im eeeevillllll


----------



## NTcaribe

vagina


----------



## NTcaribe

doctorvtec said:


> Oh fuckin right keep this sh*t growin bitches!
> 
> [snapback]959982[/snapback]​


oh no you didnt...you just didnt call me a bitch....now you will die


----------



## traumatic

I watched fat albert last night

"save the day, save the day"


----------



## piranhasrule

what the hell is that film all about? i was buying porn at the carboot and it was 3 for a tenner, there were only 2 left so i got fat albert aswell and i thought it was the lamest thing ever, turned it off after 20 minutes


----------



## traumatic

it's a film about an old cartoon from the 70s and 80s. It's more oriented for younger audiences and adults who can stand subtle humor.


----------



## piranhasrule

After i saw aloud of people get sucked into a tv it just seemed wierd

now The Warriors is a film and a half


----------



## Fido

So how bout the Miami Heat aye?! kicking asss now!


----------



## Fido

So how bout the Miami Heat aye?! kicking asss now!


----------



## killarbee

beer r0cks


----------



## piranhasrule

killarbee said:


> beer r0cks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]960634[/snapback]​


that may be the most trutheful thing iv ever heard


----------



## RhomZilla

Gf just went to work and left me to do laundry.. BS!!! Also gotta go to the dumpster to drop off junk, buy horse sh*t in a bag for pop's gardening, then maybe call Catherine Zeda Jones to hang out.


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## MR.FREEZ

=some one can foto shop this with "shut up bitch or ill shoot your ass"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

MR.FREEZ said:


> [snapback]960689[/snapback]​


I like the back side of that ride....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

im tired... Blah


----------



## BigChuckP

Jägermeister rocks


----------



## doctorvtec

skeet skeet skeet skeet skeet!


----------



## doctorvtec

Off to thatfishplace in Lancaster PA to scope out their sick ass fish room. It's a monthly ritual of ours!

Later on kids!


----------



## piranhasrule

woooo found some bottles of carlsberg at the back of the fridge, wooooo!

just realised its best before end date was 15th of feb, is it still safe to drink?


----------



## KumbiaQueens

sh*t's about to hit the fan on my block...


----------



## Xenon

KumbiaQueens said:


> sh*t's about to hit the fan on my block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]960768[/snapback]​


----------



## piranhasrule

So does anyone no if its safe to drink this beer that went out of date on the 15th of feb?

i hope it is because iv started drinking it


----------



## KumbiaQueens

should be ... if anything, it'll be better ... i dunno


----------



## BigChuckP

piranhasrule said:


> woooo found some bottles of carlsberg at the back of the fridge, wooooo!
> 
> just realised its best before end date was 15th of feb, is it still safe to drink?
> [snapback]960748[/snapback]​


beer is beer right? Whiskey and wine get better with age why not beer?


----------



## Gordeez

piranhasrule said:


> So does anyone no if its safe to drink this beer that went out of date on the 15th of feb?
> 
> i hope it is because iv started drinking it
> [snapback]960906[/snapback]​


Jesus! Beer should never sit that long without being Drunk!!!

On a brighter note, A friend bought a Case and a 4pk. of that new Energy Drink, Budweiser E, That Stuff is good. Just to goddmn expensive! The Beer guy said it had like 5.5-6 % Alcohol.
Tastes like Budwesier, but that after taste is kinda berryish. It was good stuff.
Oh, and I didnt get energy


----------



## piranhasrule

I think my mum must have hidden it in the garage to stop me from taking it round to my friends house, then when she realised it was going off brought it inside and hid it behind the other stuff untill we had guests over or something, i dont no, anyway i found it so its not going to waste


----------



## cooldudectd

doctorvtec said:


> Off to thatfishplace in Lancaster PA to scope out their sick ass fish room. It's a monthly ritual of ours!
> 
> Later on kids!
> [snapback]960744[/snapback]​


Was just there last weekend. They're stock was low....lotsa empty tanks...


----------



## piranhasrule

im a genious, ive come up with the greatest invention ever. heres what ya need to make it
1.coco pops
2.fruit and fibre
3.milk
4.pint glass
5.spoon

first of all fill the glass up with coco pops till its 2/3s full then fill the rest with the fruit and fibre, then pour in the milk and wala its a.....well i dont no what its called yet but il think of something, and its bloody tasty

i dont know what the pint glass is for, it just reminds me of beer.


----------



## doctorvtec

piranhasrule said:


> im a genious, ive come up with the greatest invention ever. heres what ya need to make it
> 1.coco pops
> 2.fruit and fibre
> 3.milk
> 4.pint glass
> 5.spoon
> 
> first of all fill the glass up with coco pops till its 2/3s full then fill the rest with the fruit and fibre, then pour in the milk and wala its a.....well i dont no what its called yet but il think of something, and its bloody tasty
> 
> i dont know what the pint glass is for, it just reminds me of beer.
> [snapback]961063[/snapback]​


You forgot crack.. Crack makes everything better!!!!!


----------



## Gordeez

Bitches, im f*cking boozing it and eating some brisket!
Do the right thing kids, dirnk beer and eat beeg!


----------



## Fido

beeg? brisket?


----------



## doctorvtec

Gordeez said:


> Bitches, im f*cking boozing it and eating some brisket!
> Do the right thing kids, dirnk beer and eat beeg!
> [snapback]961443[/snapback]​


Pardon our Texan friends, they know not what they do....


----------



## Gordeez

I meant Ate Brisket Earlier, and drank alot of beer.
and ''snuck in 3 Shots''


----------



## BigChuckP

Gordeez said:


> I meant Ate Brisket Earlier, and drank alot of beer.
> and ''snuck in 3 Shots''
> [snapback]961747[/snapback]​


snuck in 3 shots? Was your mommy there or something? Making sure you didnt get a tummy ache


----------



## Gordeez

BigChuckP said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant Ate Brisket Earlier, and drank alot of beer.
> and ''snuck in 3 Shots''
> [snapback]961747[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> snuck in 3 shots? Was your mommy there or something? Making sure you didnt get a tummy ache :rasp:
> [snapback]961753[/snapback]​
Click to expand...










Naw, Dad is like a Nazi, He keeps track of EVERYTHING.
They went out of town, So I decided to help myself to a shot, but I craved another one,
And I took another one, and then I decided to get one more for good luck


----------



## K fizzly

gordeez u are an alcoholic...i recommend alcohilics anonymous for u

doctorvortec u are white and ugly....i cannot recomend ne thing for u cuz ur hopeless

good day


----------



## piranhasrule

K fizzly said:


> gordeez u are an alcoholic...i recommend alcohilics anonymous for u
> 
> doctorvortec u are white and ugly....i cannot recomend ne thing for u cuz ur hopeless
> 
> good day
> [snapback]961999[/snapback]​












well i just got msn back on my computer yey!


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> gordeez u are an alcoholic...i recommend alcohilics anonymous for u
> 
> *doctorvortec u are white and ugly....i cannot recomend ne thing for u cuz ur hopeless
> *
> good day
> [snapback]961999[/snapback]​











Lamont Colon, YOur just jealous of my drinking abilities!


----------



## K fizzly

COLEMAN ...hes not a body part


----------



## Fido

HEHEHEH i got some new toys today, will post pics later <--evil smirk


----------



## killarbee

Fido said:


> HEHEHEH i got some new toys today, will post pics later <--evil smirk
> [snapback]962121[/snapback]​


sex toys ?


----------



## BigChuckP

killarbee said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEHEHEH i got some new toys today, will post pics later <--evil smirk
> [snapback]962121[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> sex toys ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]962128[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yeah what kind of toys?


----------



## red&black

Ccoralli said:


> anyway, i just fed my fish, its so cool to watch them eat, anybody else think so?
> [snapback]954277[/snapback]​


yup


----------



## piranhasrule

fido bought some lego


----------



## doctorvtec

K fizzly said:


> gordeez u are an alcoholic...i recommend alcohilics anonymous for u
> 
> doctorvortec u are white and ugly....i cannot recomend ne thing for u cuz ur hopeless
> 
> good day
> [snapback]961999[/snapback]​


Yea ok fizzly, you might think I'm white and ugly.. BUT your still a little punk bitch....


----------



## Sheriff Freak

doctorvtec said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> gordeez u are an alcoholic...i recommend alcohilics anonymous for u
> 
> doctorvortec u are white and ugly....i cannot recomend ne thing for u cuz ur hopeless
> 
> good day
> [snapback]961999[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yea ok fizzly, you might think I'm white and ugly.. BUT your still a little punk bitch....:rasp:
> [snapback]962801[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

agreed


----------



## doctorvtec

Sheriff Freak said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> gordeez u are an alcoholic...i recommend alcohilics anonymous for u
> 
> doctorvortec u are white and ugly....i cannot recomend ne thing for u cuz ur hopeless
> 
> good day
> [snapback]961999[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yea ok fizzly, you might think I'm white and ugly.. BUT your still a little punk bitch....:rasp:
> [snapback]962801[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agreed
> [snapback]962806[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Let me add to that....

A lil punk VIRGIN bitch.....









Beat that Fizzly


----------



## taylorhedrich

So basically we don't have a topic to stick to, and we jump from topic to topic and talk about nothing...am i right? because we are just trying to get the world's longest thread. Our luck we will get to the 99th page and the whole website system will crash








~Taylor~


----------



## K fizzly

doctorvtec said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> gordeez u are an alcoholic...i recommend alcohilics anonymous for u
> 
> doctorvortec u are white and ugly....i cannot recomend ne thing for u cuz ur hopeless
> 
> good day
> [snapback]961999[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yea ok fizzly, you might think I'm white and ugly.. BUT your still a little punk bitch....:rasp:
> [snapback]962801[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agreed
> [snapback]962806[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me add to that....
> 
> A lil punk VIRGIN bitch.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that Fizzly
> [snapback]962820[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i dont have to say ne thing..being YOU is an insult enuff


----------



## doctorvtec

Id rather be me and actually get p*ssy then be you and dream about it while wacking it to thoughts of your Mom in her underwear... ***


----------



## taylorhedrich

doctorvtec said:


> Id rather be me and actually get p*ssy then be you and dream about it while wacking it to thoughts of your Mom in her underwear... ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]962895[/snapback]​


And the Lounge is PG-13?


----------



## doctorvtec

taylorhedrich said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id rather be me and actually get p*ssy then be you and dream about it while wacking it to thoughts of your Mom in her underwear... ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]962895[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And the Lounge is PG-13?
> [snapback]962897[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Meets my definition of PG-13....

I'd let my kids watch it!


----------



## Fido

killarbee said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEHEHEH i got some new toys today, will post pics later <--evil smirk
> [snapback]962121[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> sex toys ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]962128[/snapback]​
Click to expand...




BigChuckP said:


> killarbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEHEHEH i got some new toys today, will post pics later <--evil smirk
> [snapback]962121[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> sex toys ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]962128[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah what kind of toys?
> [snapback]962209[/snapback]​
Click to expand...




piranhasrule said:


> fido bought some lego :rasp:
> [snapback]962229[/snapback]​


This is going on my truck after the lift. True airhorn, fuckin loud. With solid brass horns.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

RIP Pope.


----------



## doctorvtec

Fido said:


> killarbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEHEHEH i got some new toys today, will post pics later <--evil smirk
> [snapback]962121[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> sex toys ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]962128[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killarbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEHEHEH i got some new toys today, will post pics later <--evil smirk
> [snapback]962121[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sex toys ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]962128[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah what kind of toys?
> [snapback]962209[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> fido bought some lego :rasp:
> [snapback]962229[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is going on my truck after the lift. True airhorn, fuckin loud. With solid brass horns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]962920[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jesus Fido thats kinda *******, cool, but *******... I thought you was an Esse'


----------



## Sheriff Freak

taylorhedrich said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id rather be me and actually get p*ssy then be you and dream about it while wacking it to thoughts of your Mom in her underwear... ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]962895[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And the Lounge is PG-13?
> [snapback]962897[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

shut uplittle one. If it offends you stay out of the lounge.

waaaaahhh wahhhhhh waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Boobah

lounge=xxx rated on this post

(o)(o) ahh boobies they're hurting my eyes


----------



## acestro

BigChuckP said:


> mmmm Filipino...hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im white and love women who are not, I think white chicks are boring, not exotic enough.
> [snapback]958503[/snapback]​


Agreed. Latinas for me, please. That flip/black girl is very attractive though.

+1


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

sex toys are totally GAY... unless two girls are banging each other with them on your bed... while you get undressed...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> sex toys are totally GAY... unless two girls are banging each other with them on your bed... while you get undressed...
> [snapback]963327[/snapback]​


----------



## RhomZilla

Woke up late.. was late 1/2 hr for work.. boss wasn't in, so she doesnt know I came in late and wont have to put up any AWOL leave. WHOOO HOO!!! It might not be anything, but Im on a trial period to get a promotion. And they're monitoring me for great attendance and behvior.


----------



## Gordeez

acestro said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm Filipino...hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im white and love women who are not, I think white chicks are boring, not exotic enough.
> [snapback]958503[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Latinas for me, please. That flip/black girl is very attractive though.
> 
> +1
> [snapback]963310[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Harsh. Girls of all nature for me :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Gordeez said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm Filipino...hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im white and love women who are not, I think white chicks are boring, not exotic enough.
> [snapback]958503[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Latinas for me, please. That flip/black girl is very attractive though.
> 
> +1
> [snapback]963310[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harsh. Girls of all nature for me :laugh:
> [snapback]963404[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Really, no white chicks?










Even not Elisha?










?



















--Dan


----------



## doctorvtec

DannyBoy17 said:


> Really, no white chicks?
> 
> Even not Elisha?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]963425[/snapback]​


Bah, sorry to say they really don't do alot for me.....

I like my ladies like I like my steak... Brown on thet outside, pink and juicy on the inside...


----------



## Guest

I usually toss those kinds of steaks out...taste terrible.

--Dan


----------



## acestro

Gordeez said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm Filipino...hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im white and love women who are not, I think white chicks are boring, not exotic enough.
> [snapback]958503[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Latinas for me, please. That flip/black girl is very attractive though.
> 
> +1
> [snapback]963310[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harsh. Girls of all nature for me :laugh:
> [snapback]963404[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

There's been a few white ladies that I didn't exactly kick out of bed...


----------



## TheCableGuy

DannyBoy17 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm Filipino...hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im white and love women who are not, I think white chicks are boring, not exotic enough.
> [snapback]958503[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Latinas for me, please. That flip/black girl is very attractive though.
> 
> +1
> [snapback]963310[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harsh. Girls of all nature for me :laugh:
> [snapback]963404[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, no white chicks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even not Elisha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]963425[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Dang she's HOT!!! My sister went to high school with her in Pierrfonds (Montreal-west island) She wasn't that hot in school though.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

bone-a-ble....


----------



## TheCableGuy

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> bone-a-ble....
> [snapback]963526[/snapback]​


Damn right!!
Maybe if I'd been a little nicer to my sis, she would have introduced me to her friends!!!!! DANG I lucked out!


----------



## Gordeez

Trevor said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> bone-a-ble....
> [snapback]963526[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right!!
> Maybe if I'd been a little *nicer to my sis, she would have introduced me to her friends!!!!! *DANG I lucked out!
> [snapback]963533[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Dont feel bad, that's happened to the best of us :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Ive boned many of my sis's friends... nothing that hot tho... but they were there....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I still think you cant beat jaime.... DAMN


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Almost at 3000 posts !!!


----------



## piranhasrule

what are ya going to have as your custom member title?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I have no idea....


----------



## icedizzle

Haha I already have a custom member title... and not even half the posts you have :rasp: jk


----------



## K fizzly

doctorvortec...id rather beat off then bone an ugly bitch...aka ur wife

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i got u #REMOVED# i got u


----------



## Fido

Heyyyy whats this about?!?!


----------



## doctorvtec

K fizzly said:


> doctorvortec...id rather beat off then bone an ugly bitch...aka ur wife
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i got u #REMOVED# i got u
> [snapback]964033[/snapback]​


LOL I'm not even replying to that one Kaleem....


----------



## doctorvtec

Fido said:


> Heyyyy whats this about?!?!
> [snapback]964058[/snapback]​


You use that tub 'o' grease to wack it dontcha Fido, dontcha... don't be shy now!


----------



## K fizzly

doctorvtec said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvortec...id rather beat off then bone an ugly bitch...aka ur wife
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i got u #REMOVED# i got u
> [snapback]964033[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'm not even replying to that one Kaleem....
> [snapback]964088[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

then u lose...can u accept losing to k fizzly?


----------



## doctorvtec

K fizzly said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvortec...id rather beat off then bone an ugly bitch...aka ur wife
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i got u #REMOVED# i got u
> [snapback]964033[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'm not even replying to that one Kaleem....
> [snapback]964088[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then u lose...can u accept losing to k fizzly?
> [snapback]964094[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'd honestly rather lose to a pathetic virgin idiot with an odd name who has no chance suceeding in life... Oh f*ck, maybe I already have.....

BOOOYA


----------



## K fizzly

damn that was below the belt...that hurt my feelings ..seriously


----------



## Guest

I like widdling imaginary sweaters

+3

--Dan


----------



## Death in #'s

:rasp:


----------



## K fizzly

Dr. Green said:


> :rasp:
> [snapback]964147[/snapback]​


how is this a contribution...at least type a word...


----------



## Fido

doctorvtec said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyy whats this about?!?!
> [snapback]964058[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You use that tub 'o' grease to wack it dontcha Fido, dontcha... don't be shy now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]964093[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hell yeah, the kind that allows me to have 36" tall shoes


----------



## Death in #'s

K fizzly said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]964147[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> how is this a contribution...at least type a word...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]964149[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Fido

K fizzly said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]964147[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> how is this a contribution...at least type a word...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]964149[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Freakin kaleem i look away one minute, and then u got 4000 posts.


----------



## icedizzle

:rasp: rasp is a word you douche


----------



## K fizzly

freakin chris...i blink and u have 50 new posts


----------



## Death in #'s

K fizzly said:


> freakin chris...i blink and u have 50 new posts
> [snapback]964181[/snapback]​










we have a winner


----------



## Guest

Dr. Green said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> freakin chris...i blink and u have 50 new posts
> [snapback]964181[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have a winner
> [snapback]964188[/snapback]​
Click to expand...











--Dan


----------



## crazyklown89

Poop.


----------



## icedizzle

crazyklown89 said:


> Poop.
> [snapback]964224[/snapback]​


 poops a funny word... just like spuzzum


----------



## K fizzly

djbouti


----------



## crazyklown89

K fizzly said:


> djbouti
> [snapback]964232[/snapback]​


Dijibouti is a tiny country in Africa.


----------



## NTcaribe

urauguay????









timpsishi himash finioa lipohn hiomiun


----------



## pamonster

whats going on anymore?


----------



## icedizzle

the thread went to hell... it was bound to happen


----------



## doctorvtec

Man it rained like a bitch here over the weekend...


----------



## NTcaribe

it snowed when it was finally spring


----------



## diceman69

Cubs kicked ass today.


----------



## Guest

Finbar is a neat name!

--Dan


----------



## Fido

"Witness Says Jackson Molested Him in 1990

By LINDA DEUTSCH

SANTA MARIA, Calif. (AP) - In a halting, emotion-choked voice, the son of Michael Jackson's former housekeeper testified Monday that the pop star molested him during a tickling game in 1990.

The 24-year-old man was called to the stand as prosecutors in the current molestation case against Jackson began trying to show the jury that the singer has a habit of molesting boys.

The witness said that over a span of several years, Jackson twice touched his groin over his clothes during tickling games at Jackson's Los Angeles-area condominium, which he and his mother referred to as ``the hideaway,'' and in a third incident reached under his clothes at Jackson's Neverland ranch.

``We were tickling. He was tickling and I was laughing and the - it was, he was - he was tickling me in the...,'' the witness said before asking the judge for a break. He wiped his eyes and drank some water. "

``He was tickling me. I was wearing shorts again. ... He reached on my leg and I'm still laughing and he reached up to my - privates,'' the witness said.


----------



## KRS one

uhh yea


----------



## benJii

Fido said:


> "Witness Says Jackson Molested Him in 1990
> 
> By LINDA DEUTSCH
> 
> SANTA MARIA, Calif. (AP) - In a halting, emotion-choked voice, the son of Michael Jackson's former housekeeper testified Monday that the pop star molested him during a tickling game in 1990.
> 
> The 24-year-old man was called to the stand as prosecutors in the current molestation case against Jackson began trying to show the jury that the singer has a habit of molesting boys.
> 
> The witness said that over a span of several years, Jackson twice touched his groin over his clothes during tickling games at Jackson's Los Angeles-area condominium, which he and his mother referred to as ``the hideaway,'' and in a third incident reached under his clothes at Jackson's Neverland ranch.
> 
> ``We were tickling. He was tickling and I was laughing and the - it was, he was - he was tickling me in the...,'' the witness said before asking the judge for a break. He wiped his eyes and drank some water. "
> 
> ``He was tickling me. I was wearing shorts again. ... He reached on my leg and I'm still laughing and he reached up to my - privates,'' the witness said.
> [snapback]964453[/snapback]​


why is a grown man having a tickle fight







god the parents that sent there kids there are f'n dumbasses to not noticed these things


----------



## icedizzle

WHAT THE HELL *ISN'T* WRONG WITH MICHAEL JACKSON


----------



## taylorhedrich

icedizzle said:


> WHAT THE HELL *ISN'T* WRONG WITH MICHAEL JACKSON
> [snapback]964512[/snapback]​


He eats and poops, but that's all I've found to be normal about him....


----------



## icedizzle

taylorhedrich said:


> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL *ISN'T* WRONG WITH MICHAEL JACKSON
> [snapback]964512[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> He eats and poops, but that's all I've found to be normal about him....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]964517[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Crazy he eats... I always pictured him as more of the vampire type... silly me


----------



## kooken

I just ate a hot dog with bacon and cheese. Nummy..... mmm....


----------



## taylorhedrich

kooken said:


> I just ate a hot dog with bacon and cheese. Nummy..... mmm....
> [snapback]964537[/snapback]​


Are your arteries about clogged yet??


----------



## acestro

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I still think you cant beat jaime.... DAMN
> [snapback]963666[/snapback]​


She's hot but there's something wrong with her midsection in that pic...


----------



## doctorvtec

kooken said:


> I just ate a hot dog with bacon and cheese. Nummy..... mmm....
> [snapback]964537[/snapback]​


Dam you I love hotdogs!

I had pizza


----------



## kooken

taylorhedrich said:


> kooken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ate a hot dog with bacon and cheese. Nummy..... mmm....
> [snapback]964537[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Are your arteries about clogged yet??
> [snapback]964549[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yes... and it feels oooooohhh sooooo good.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Acestro what kind of fish is that in your avatar?


----------



## Gordeez

I Just got back from drinking some beers
now im gunna eat some beef jerkry and drink some more beers


----------



## pantast1c

I just want to leave miy mark...........

Pantast1c was here!


----------



## hyphen

Gordeez said:


> I Just got back from drinking some beers
> now im gunna eat some beef jerkry and drink some more beers
> [snapback]964645[/snapback]​


and that, sir, is why you are el gordita extraordinaire.


----------



## kooken

Dirty drunk!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

kooken said:


> Dirty drunk!
> [snapback]964705[/snapback]​


Take a shower :rasp:


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## MR.FREEZ

this should be X's new suggestion area


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## cooldudectd

...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

cooldudectd said:


> ...
> [snapback]964935[/snapback]​


----------



## TheCableGuy

cooldudectd said:


> ...
> [snapback]964935[/snapback]​


Babu Bot!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon

Sheriff Freak said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> [snapback]964935[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]965010[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

NO PFURY FOR YOU!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

acestro said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think you cant beat jaime.... DAMN
> [snapback]963666[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> She's hot but there's something wrong with her midsection in that pic...
> [snapback]964560[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

she is sooooo totally hot... what do you mean?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

more pix


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

another


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

wow


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

she is a bodybuilder... so she is totally CUT... not gross looking like the steroid chicks...


----------



## TheCableGuy

Xenon said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> [snapback]964935[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]965010[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO PFURY FOR YOU!
> [snapback]965133[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You're a very very very bad man Jerry!


----------



## TheCableGuy

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> more pix
> [snapback]965164[/snapback]​










more please


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

more


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

more


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

more


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

more


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

more


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

last one boys...


----------



## Fido

can we please not beg the mods to shut this down? ....


----------



## BigChuckP

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> more
> [snapback]965183[/snapback]​












Edit: There was supposed to be a picture of that fat girl in this post


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Should I take them down?


----------



## BigChuckP

DannyBoy17 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm Filipino...hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im white and love women who are not, I think white chicks are boring, not exotic enough.
> [snapback]958503[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Latinas for me, please. That flip/black girl is very attractive though.
> 
> +1
> [snapback]963310[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harsh. Girls of all nature for me :laugh:
> [snapback]963404[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]963425[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I dated a chick who looked like that, red-hair and woooooweee, so hot!


----------



## pamonster

Remember 1991 when the Twins beat the Braves in the World Series. I was there, it was sweet! I think that should happen again this year.


----------



## BigChuckP

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Should I take them down?
> [snapback]965230[/snapback]​


NO, there was supposed to be a picture of a "chunkier" girl in my post, that you had posted, i was not saying i did not like the pics, by all means post away.
Just make sure they are not too bad cause most threads with too much revealed get shut down, ya dig?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

yeah man... i wont pass the limits...


----------



## acestro

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think you cant beat jaime.... DAMN
> [snapback]963666[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> She's hot but there's something wrong with her midsection in that pic...
> [snapback]964560[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she is sooooo totally hot... what do you mean?
> [snapback]965159[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

She is quite hot, largely because of the tan and the not-so-white behind she's got!

The first pic just looked weird in the middle...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Its cause she has no fat on her mid section and she is turning...


----------



## Xenon

I ask you to please not turn this into a chick thread...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Anyone have a PDA? I just got a PDA cell phone... i love it...!


----------



## Xenon

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Anyone have a PDA? I just got a PDA cell phone... i love it...!
> [snapback]965282[/snapback]​


are oyu surfing pfury on your cell?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

YUP!!!

it kicks ass...


----------



## piranhaqueen

didn't take the time to read this thread, but I had to post on the million post thread!

Thank god spring is FINALLY here!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

it would take alotta time to read this nonsense...LOL


----------



## icedizzle

Xenon said:


> I ask you to please not turn this into a chick thread...
> [snapback]965276[/snapback]​


Awe come on you know there can never be enough chick threads on p-fury


----------



## BigChuckP

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> it would take alotta time to read this *nonsense*...LOL
> [snapback]965336[/snapback]​


No word could describe this thread better.


----------



## Gordeez

Giddy up.
FOund one beer that snuck by me last night, now im drinking it


----------



## BigChuckP

Gordeez said:


> Giddy up.
> FOund one beer that snuck by me last night, now im drinking it
> [snapback]965448[/snapback]​


Damn son you do drink a lot of beer! Every thread I see by you talks about beer


----------



## BigChuckP

Noobie asks "Should I buy some fertilizer for my plants that I bought that have turned brown? I dont have any lights or anything, what should I do?

Gordeez Says"Just pour a bottle of beer in the tank everyday and your plants will grow like weeds.







"

Noobie Answers"Ok"


----------



## piranhasrule

BigChuckP said:


> Noobie asks "Should I buy some fertilizer for my plants that I bought that have turned brown? I dont have any lights or anything, what should I do?
> 
> Gordeez Says"Just pour a bottle of beer in the tank everyday and your plants will grow like weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Noobie Answers"Ok"
> [snapback]965467[/snapback]​


I dont think gordeez would do that, i mean thats a waste of a beer


----------



## Xenon

1 million here we come


----------



## werdna

nice pic


----------



## piranhaqueen

Gordeez said:


> Giddy up.
> FOund one beer that snuck by me last night, now im drinking it
> [snapback]965448[/snapback]​


I love it when that happens, it's the same happy feeling I get when I find a $5 in my winter coat I haven't worn in a year


----------



## piranhasrule

Xenon said:


> 1 million here we come
> [snapback]965484[/snapback]​


only another 40,000 to go!


----------



## BigChuckP

piranhasrule said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noobie asks "Should I buy some fertilizer for my plants that I bought that have turned brown? I dont have any lights or anything, what should I do?
> 
> Gordeez Says"Just pour a bottle of beer in the tank everyday and your plants will grow like weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Noobie Answers"Ok"
> [snapback]965467[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think gordeez would do that, i mean thats a waste of a beer
> [snapback]965478[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Very tue











piranhaqueen said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giddy up.
> FOund one beer that snuck by me last night, now im drinking it
> [snapback]965448[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when that happens, it's the same happy feeling I get when I find a $5 in my winter coat I haven't worn in a year
> [snapback]965494[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I love it when that happens!


----------



## Gordeez

BigChuckP said:


> Noobie asks "Should I buy some fertilizer for my plants that I bought that have turned brown? I dont have any lights or anything, what should I do?
> 
> Gordeez Says"Just pour a bottle of beer in the tank everyday and your plants will grow like weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Noobie Answers"Ok"
> [snapback]965467[/snapback]​


















That was f*cking Great!



piranhasrule said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noobie asks "Should I buy some fertilizer for my plants that I bought that have turned brown? I dont have any lights or anything, what should I do?
> 
> Gordeez Says"Just pour a bottle of beer in the tank everyday and your plants will grow like weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Noobie Answers"Ok"
> [snapback]965467[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think gordeez would do that, i mean thats a waste of a beer
> [snapback]965478[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Touche! Im on a tight Budget, Cant afford to let ANY alcoholic Beverege Slip away untouched



piranhaqueen said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giddy up.
> FOund one beer that snuck by me last night, now im drinking it
> [snapback]965448[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when that happens, it's the same happy feeling I get when I find a $5 in my winter coat I haven't worn in a year
> [snapback]965494[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

YESS!! Its that same Exact Feeling


----------



## piranhasrule

it doesnt matter if your on a tight budget or not, a waste of alcohol is a waste of alcohol!

oh i cant wait till i get a job, all that beer money SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!

and it turns out that that out of date beer wasnt bad for me, and guess what, found a sh*t load more of it in the garage woooo!


----------



## Gordeez

piranhasrule said:


> it doesnt matter if your on a tight budget or not, a waste of alcohol is a waste of alcohol!
> 
> oh i cant wait till i get a job, all that beer money SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!
> 
> and it turns out that that out of date beer wasnt bad for me, and guess what, found a sh*t load more of it in the garage woooo!
> [snapback]965663[/snapback]​


Yea, Out of Date Beer isnt too bad. I found one in my friends Fridge, Dated Feb 9th and Drank yesterday. Tasted good, a little flat, but still good.

I got to pay bills









Touche, a waste of alcohol is a Waste!


----------



## Blitz023

dang, work is boring


----------



## piranhasrule

> I got to pay bills


luckily for me i dont. So if i can keep my fetish for buying shoes at bay then il have aload of money to set up some piranha tanks and drink beer all day long


----------



## acestro




----------



## TormenT

yup.


----------



## TormenT

so.


----------



## TormenT

how


----------



## TormenT

about


----------



## TormenT

those


----------



## TormenT

post


----------



## TormenT

whores? lol


----------



## BigChuckP

So last night I was







and all of a sudden this dude busts in like







and says







and I was like







and then he was like







so I was like







and then


----------



## BigChuckP

So he said, "tell your girlfriend to"







so I said to the girlfriend







and went downstairs and sat at the table







and then all of a sudden







I ran back upstairs after stopping at the closet to get







and went into the room and my girlfriend was all







with the dude so I went







...


----------



## piranhasrule

haha nice!!


----------



## fredweezy

right, right?


----------



## cooldudectd

Funny sh*t, man.


----------



## NTcaribe

theres was a guy named matt,whos was short,ugly and fat
let me bet,the only p*ssy he gets is when he goes home to his cat

orgy porgy puddin and pie blew his load on his girlfriends eye
when gorgy porgy finished her up he went ahead and fucked the one eyed slut

there once was a man from nantucket who 
who had a dick so long he could suck it
he said with a grin as he whiped off his chin
if my ear was a c*nt i would f*ck it


----------



## K fizzly

has ne one ever tried pro active...im not breaking out but just in case i do...tell me does it work

o yea and does ne one besides hyphen have a side kick 2...is it worth it for a 17 year old


----------



## Xenon

murder was the case that they gave me


----------



## K fizzly

good song


----------



## MR.FREEZ

g's up hoes down, bitch cant swim shes bound to drizzound


----------



## crazyklown89

Even if I stuttered, I'd still sh-sh-sh*t on you.

Big Pun, R.I.P


----------



## Serygo

can we do the double post thing?


----------



## Serygo

can we do the double post thing?


----------



## Serygo

can we do the double post thing?


----------



## Serygo

can we do the double post thing?


----------



## joefish219

no i think the double posting is a no go man. it is just a waste of space and plus be orginal and think of something cool instead of copying off someone else.

gosh man.


----------



## joefish219

no i think the double posting is a no go man. it is just a waste of space and plus be orginal and think of something cool instead of copying off someone else.

gosh man.


----------



## Serygo

first thing Im not copying anyone.
I am the one that started it on the other sites.. I donno who started it on here.
plus I will just post things ionno wut 2 post :nods:


----------



## Serygo




----------



## joefish219

was that funny? what is your thoughts?

grape nuts, either grape nor nuts
discus among yourselves


----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo

joefish219 said:


> was that funny? what is your thoughts?
> 
> grape nuts, either grape nor nuts
> discus among yourselves
> [snapback]965978[/snapback]​


 wtf r u smokin? or wut r u on?


----------



## joefish219

ok at least you got the joke and i am not in trouble.


----------



## Serygo

wut r u talkin bout... I am always in trouble.


----------



## joefish219

yeah a little. it was good and it was free the best kind.


----------



## Serygo

huh wtf does that mean?


----------



## joefish219

i was answering your question about the smoking but i was not quick to the draw.


----------



## Serygo

whatever


----------



## Serygo

could you hurry up and post?


----------



## Serygo

could you hurry up and post?


----------



## Serygo

could you hurry up and post?


----------



## joefish219

what do want me to post you?
i am watching csi on spike.
ask me something!


----------



## Serygo

uhhh..............ok.....

HRMMMMM

WHO HERE IS BORED!!?!?!?!


----------



## joefish219

watch some tv


----------



## Serygo

na I did that for like 12 hrs straight i am tired of it.


----------



## K fizzly

wow...listen to real hip hop...ull get real enlightened

p.s. big pun=overated


----------



## crazyklown89

K fizzly said:


> wow...listen to real hip hop...ull get real enlightened
> 
> p.s. big pun=overated
> [snapback]966065[/snapback]​


Shut yo mouth before I break yo face.


----------



## K fizzly

zion-i is 10 times better...u heard of him rite?


----------



## crazyklown89

K fizzly said:


> zion-i is 10 times better...u heard of him rite?
> [snapback]966074[/snapback]​


Nope.


----------



## K fizzly

...listen and be enlightened by him


----------



## K fizzly

who do u listen to the most like 10 mc's if u could only listen to 10 for a year who would they be


----------



## K fizzly

cormega
az
nas
zion-i
rass kass
bone thugz
biggy
tupac
rakim
wu tang


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> ...listen and be enlightened by him
> [snapback]966078[/snapback]​


Fizzle it Izzle, YOu oughta listen to what teh GOrdeez says Chump Duece, then
you'll be enlighten!

First things First, Your not a Man unless you drink beer!


----------



## K fizzly

its against my religion to drink


----------



## joefish219

biggie
tupac
tribe
outkast
dre
snoop
eazy e
too short
ice t, cuz he is the pimp


----------



## crazyklown89

K fizzly said:


> who do u listen to the most like 10 mc's if u could only listen to 10 for a year who would they be
> [snapback]966080[/snapback]​


I dunno, I've just been listening to an assload of new artists.

hmmm

(no specific order)Immortal Technique, Eminem, Canibus, Big Pun, 2pac, 50 cent*, Jadakiss, Biggie, and Nas and Big L

* A year right? 50's flow is average but his beats are hot and sometimes I'm not in the mood for lyrics but some good beats.


----------



## K fizzly

old snoop... like his doggystyle days... i think back then he could have been called one of the best in that decade


----------



## crazyklown89

K fizzly said:


> its against my religion to drink
> [snapback]966085[/snapback]​


For real?


----------



## K fizzly

big l who got u into him ? hahaha


----------



## K fizzly

crazyklown89 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> its against my religion to drink
> [snapback]966085[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> For real?
> [snapback]966095[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









but its not like weed isnt either id rather blaze then drink...cheeper and u dont throw up if u get to drunk...


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> its against my religion to drink
> [snapback]966085[/snapback]​


You oughta Be Smacked upside that Big hook head of your Fizzle!











K fizzly said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> its against my religion to drink
> [snapback]966085[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> For real?
> [snapback]966095[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nod: but its not like weed isnt either id rather blaze then drink...cheeper and *u dont throw up if u get to drunk*...
> [snapback]966098[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Throw up? Who throws up? Jese Kid, dont let the Teachers fill your head with that non-sense that if you drink alot you puke. I drink alot, and i end up ''sleeping''. One of the best sleeps I usually get.
Weed is expensive Beer is cheaper and last's longer too!


----------



## crazyklown89

Gordeez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> its against my religion to drink
> [snapback]966085[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You oughta Be Smacked upside that Big hook head of your Fizzle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> its against my religion to drink
> [snapback]966085[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For real?
> [snapback]966095[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nod: but its not like weed isnt either id rather blaze then drink...cheeper and *u dont throw up if u get to drunk*...
> [snapback]966098[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throw up? Who throws up? Jese Kid, dont let the Teachers fill your head with that non-sense that if you drink alot you puke. I drink alot, and i end up ''sleeping''. One of the best sleeps I usually get.
> Weed is expensive Beer is cheaper and last's longer too!
> [snapback]966116[/snapback]​
Click to expand...











But hey if he can stick to his religion like that props to Kaleem, I can't even give anything up for Lent.


----------



## K fizzly

seriously if i died rite now...id be going strait to hell...im no saint either

i dont even pray 1 outta 5 times a day...i dont read the quran...sh*t sometimes i wonder how strong my faith really is which is bad as f*ck to...thats like questioning if god is there...wut a idiot i am

drinking...ive never puked but friends have...i just never drink enuff to get drunk...just when im depressed ill drink a 40...


----------



## pamonster

CAUTION

LASER
LIGHT


----------



## RhomZilla

Who wants in???


----------



## K fizzly

just to let u know..they are all black...and ur just whack


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: dam i cant believe this thread is still open

and kalleem for mayor


----------



## Serygo

Lol if kaleem goes for mayor i am gonna die!
then he can talk like Arnold.... Ill be back :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> seriously if i died rite now...id be going strait to hell...im no saint either
> 
> i dont even pray 1 outta 5 times a day...i dont read the quran...sh*t sometimes i wonder how strong my faith really is which is bad as f*ck to...thats like questioning if god is there...wut a idiot i am
> 
> drinking...ive never puked but friends have...i just never drink enuff to get drunk...just when im depressed ill drink a 40...
> [snapback]966123[/snapback]​


Ive seen friends Puke, is f*cking Hilarious. Ive seen strangers puke or wet there pants after too much alcohol, its f*cking awesome!








Im not a Religious man, as a Child I ws forced to attend church EVERY Suday and sometimes read that Big Boring Book. These days, I red the Store Ad's to see which store in town has the lowest priced beer :laugh:



RhomZilla said:


> Who wants in???
> [snapback]966167[/snapback]​


----------



## Serygo

who here pukes after drinkin beer or being drunk?


----------



## doctorvtec

K fizzly said:


> who do u listen to the most like 10 mc's if u could only listen to 10 for a year who would they be
> [snapback]966080[/snapback]​


Eazy E
Snoop Dog (Pre Dogfather LP)
The D.O.C (Pre car accident, No One Can do it Better LP)
The Game
Lil E
Kurupt
Too Short
Ice T (Ice T V Return of the Real is the most OG, and underrated record of all time)
MC Ren (Most underrated MC of all time)
Notorious BIG

Yea I'm old school, west coast gangsta sh*t. Can you tell what I've been bumpin since I was 11?


----------



## Fido

So hows my rear looking??


----------



## Fido

also next to the shop...is a VIPER PERFORMANCE SHOP!


----------



## spec-v

nice :nod:


----------



## K fizzly

ill give u a song to listen to if u like real hip hop


----------



## Xenon

Honey Brown is the heat.


----------



## K fizzly

lets have a rap battle...ill go first

gordeez ur a drunky
u drink so much ur breath prolly is funky
u fat overgrown monkey
look at u a disgrace to this site
calling urself gordeez when u know damn well ur not tite
gordeez ur member title was photo whore
yet when i look at ur updated picks the quality is all poor
taking pictures every damn f*cking day of wonky gob
they suck stop taking them and work out u fat drunky blob
its a damn shame ur name is so ugly wtf is a mikal?
ey for christmas do u want a excercise bicycle?
so now that im done be a good boy and go sit with filo the post whore
local fish stores have so many cichlids kill that ugly gob and get some more


----------



## acestro

Big Daddy Kane

Smooth Operator


----------



## K fizzly

filo ur a post whore wut more can i say
just looking at ur avatar makes me think ur f*cking gay
u ugly, uglier then gordeez
thinking u can get member of the month bitch plz
no one likes u except for kumbia queens
seeing ur face in the mugshots its one of the ugliest i seen
ur short and ur hair is ugly too
sit in the corner next to gordezz cuz i own u


----------



## K fizzly

i edited that one for u gordeez..its all fun dont get butt hurt


----------



## Gordeez

doctorvtec said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> who do u listen to the most like 10 mc's if u could only listen to 10 for a year who would they be
> [snapback]966080[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Eazy E
> Snoop Dog (Pre Dogfather LP)
> The D.O.C (Pre car accident, No One Can do it Better LP)
> The Game
> Lil E
> Kurupt
> Too Short
> Ice T (Ice T V Return of the Real is the most OG, and underrated record of all time)
> MC Ren (Most underrated MC of all time)
> Notorious BIG
> 
> Yea I'm old school, west coast gangsta sh*t. Can you tell what I've been bumpin since I was 11?
> [snapback]966238[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









Good Stuff
I listen to all those BUT Biggie.
2Pac took over his SPot IMO.
Also, The click, Rappin 4 Tay richie Rich and C-Bo



K fizzly said:


> lets have a rap battle...ill go first
> 
> gordeez ur a drunky
> u drink so much ur breath prolly is funky
> u fat overgrown monkey
> look at u a disgrace to this site
> calling urself gordeez when u know damn well ur not tite
> [snapback]966356[/snapback]​


Let me clear my throat and ''spit'' something for you you scabby Dike.

''Fizzle, STFU and drink Alcohol you Retarded Whore of the World.''

Written By : Gordeez | April ,5 2005


----------



## Fido

K fizzly said:


> filo ur a post whore wut more can i say
> just looking at ur avatar makes me think ur f*cking gay
> u ugly, uglier then gordeez
> thinking u can get member of the month bitch plz
> no one likes u except for kumbia queens
> seeing ur face in the mugshots its one of the ugliest i seen
> ur short and ur hair is ugly too
> sit in the corner next to gordezz cuz i own u
> [snapback]966360[/snapback]​


its all in fun? ok this is this...all in fun!

f*ck queer eye for the straight guy, get a blindfold for this gay bitch
cause skillwise, your lyrics are nuthin to see like a girl with size "A" tits
i got dickriders? You got some nerve since you the one with the c*ck in ya mouth
so just call me LENNOX LEWIS, bitch, cause you just got knocked the f*ck out


----------



## K fizzly

ooooooo sh*t that was pretty hot haha

lets see wut the ppl think

whose is better ppl mine or filo's


----------



## doctorvtec

fizzly dont trip cuz its a gangland truce,
its the weside connect and the east tre duece,
likum up, stickum up, fido we blowin up,
mo sanctions then iran east side throw it up,
taylor hendrich thinks he the fish tank mack daddy,
buts better off gettin sex lesson from his honky tonk daddy,
jewelz iz buff, rhomzillas tough, tell me bitches had enough,
like the new kids #REMOVED# i got the right stuff,
so imma flip them birds yea doc mutha fuckin v,
f*ck this sh*t im goin out like eazy mutha fuckin e......


----------



## K fizzly

filo u aint no mexican ur a mexiCANT
quit lying like sherrif freak like that gay walmart rant
cuz ur lyrics aint original and none of them are fact
im the one riding the dick? 
stop pming me then, and ill take outta ur mouth my nut sack
for motm u had a campaign how lame can u get
with ur dick so small i bet u cant even make kumbia wet
ur a bandwagon everything in every sport
when i see ur face i dont see eyes or a nose, just an ugly short little wart


----------



## K fizzly

vortec


----------



## doctorvtec

I'v been rhyming for 14 years... it's really not fair.. LOL dam *******....


----------



## K fizzly

i was trying to come up with something rite now but i quit after the third bar...it wasnt even good...


----------



## K fizzly

i always tried to write before i even had a few rhyme books but damn i have some friends and a cuzzin who showed me some of their versus...and i just gave up...i just cant be as good as them...its real hard i think its prolly just a gift thats perfected over time


----------



## K fizzly

now lets talk about plans for getting me laid...YEA!!

ne ideas?


----------



## Fido

K fizzly said:


> filo u aint no mexican ur a mexiCANT
> quit lying like sherrif freak like that gay walmart rant
> cuz ur lyrics aint original and none of them are fact
> im the one riding the dick?
> stop pming me then, and ill take outta ur mouth my nut sack
> for motm u had a campaign how lame can u get
> with ur dick so small i bet u cant even make kumbia wet
> ur a bandwagon everything in every sport
> when i see ur face i dont see eyes or a nose, just an ugly short little wart
> [snapback]966399[/snapback]​


i peeped ur pic, and u don't look fly, forget that...
dude posin like...
"let me iron my shirt and try on my best hat"
seriously, who you posin to be?...
a cracked out joe budden with that eyes than can connect points to a Z...
I'll tear you to bits, get glared with the clip...
when the net is growin on you, like that hair on your lip...
so whats to say u beating me?


----------



## doctorvtec

Why not... one more...

I can spit, you you can sh*t, droppin bomb on ya clique,
pfury never worry spittin rhymes like a story,
i bring it gangsta gangsta rhymin pranksta, not a wanksta,
biggida bounce blow a ounce, durty durty like the south,
what you kno bout me, sellin keys, get ofa deez,
nuts sluts, in the cut i like big buts,
mixalot trixalot im the matrix on ya block,
bass quakes ground shakes and the dead come awake,
ice like mr freezy, fo sheezy im sleezy you greazy


----------



## K fizzly

im jealous


----------



## Fido

K fizzly said:


> im jealous
> [snapback]966432[/snapback]​


Fido > fizzly


----------



## K fizzly

bitch not of ur short mexican butt...im jealous of vortec


----------



## Fido

whats wrong, nothing left? ahahaha


----------



## K fizzly

nope


----------



## doctorvtec

lol when I did demo's, Id always print this on the back cover:

© Virtual Designs Entertainment
SleeFunk
"Pack heat, bringin drama, givin herpes to ya babies momma"


----------



## K fizzly




----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> now lets talk about plans for getting me laid...YEA!!
> 
> ne ideas?
> [snapback]966419[/snapback]​


Invite some Hoe's to drink some Alcohol You DUmbass.
I told you that over and over and over. That way, there are no strings attatched, just some friendly drinking and Fuccing going on....

Another note, I was going to go to a friends house to drink his beer, m**********r ot thrown in County, Again. This time for driving with a Suspended License.
He didnt even get the BEER!!


----------



## DominatorRhom

that sux, that he didnt get the beer i mean. his own fault for drivin on a suspended license


----------



## Gordeez

DominatorRhom said:


> that sux, that he didnt get the beer i mean. his own fault for drivin on a suspended license
> [snapback]966561[/snapback]​


I dont care that he went to jail. Its not his first and it aint his last.
HOWEVER, He didnt gET THE DAMN BEER!


----------



## piranhasrule

Serygo said:


> who here pukes after drinkin beer or being drunk?
> [snapback]966230[/snapback]​


If i get really drunk then sometimes il puke, sometimes i get naked though!

If im really drunk il do somethin stupid like ring some lass that has a hard boyfriend and propose to them or something like that. 1 time i rang this bird that i didnt even no, she was a friends friend and spoke to her all night for 8 hours! man that fucked my phone bill up.

And those rhymes were tight


----------



## BigChuckP

Bitches aint sh*t but hoes and tricks
lick on these nuts and suck the dick


----------



## doctorvtec

BigChuckP said:


> Bitches aint sh*t but hoes and tricks
> lick on these nuts and suck the dick
> [snapback]966690[/snapback]​


Classic


----------



## BigChuckP

"Hello, abortion center, no fetus can beat us, how may I help you?"


----------



## cooldudectd

BigChuckP said:


> "Hello, abortion center, no fetus can beat us, how may I help you?"
> [snapback]966793[/snapback]​


That's just messed up.


----------



## Gordeez

BigChuckP said:


> "Hello, *abortion center, no fetus can beat us*, how may I help you?"
> [snapback]966793[/snapback]​

























Messd up or not, im f*cking laughing my Ass off right now.


----------



## Xenon

random thoughts.


----------



## taylorhedrich

I spied a birdy in the snow,
With a broken wing, and a broken toe,
I lured him close with a piece of bread,
And then I smashed his fu*king head

HaHa, got that one from Malice's signature. I thought it would help pass the time....

Oh yeah, I'm not a bird hater either.......


----------



## Xenon

You'll take my life but I'll take yours too
You'll fire your musket but I'll run you through
So when you're waiting for the next attack
You'd better stand there's no turning back.

The Bugle sounds and the charge begins
But on this battlefield no one wins
The smell of acrid smoke and horses breath
As I plunge on into certain death.

The horse he sweats with fear we break to run
The mighty roar of the Russian guns
And as we race towards the human wall
The screams of pain as my comrades fall.

We hurdle bodies that lay on the ground
And the Russians fire another round
We get so near yet so far away
We won't live to fight another day.

We get so close near enough to fight
When a Russian gets me in his sights
He pulls the trigger and I feel the blow
A burst of rounds take my horse below.

And as I lay there gazing at the sky
My body's numb and my throat is dry
And as I lay forgotten and alone
Without a tear I draw my parting groan.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

what are you guys having for lunch.... im already starving...









so i better plan ahead!


----------



## Guest

Jubes jubes are pretty when aligned by colour and size...

+4

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Xenon said:


> You'll take my life but I'll take yours too
> You'll fire your musket but I'll run you through
> So when you're waiting for the next attack
> You'd better stand there's no turning back.
> 
> The Bugle sounds and the charge begins
> But on this battlefield no one wins
> The smell of acrid smoke and horses breath
> As I plunge on into certain death.
> 
> The horse he sweats with fear we break to run
> The mighty roar of the Russian guns
> And as we race towards the human wall
> The screams of pain as my comrades fall.
> 
> We hurdle bodies that lay on the ground
> And the Russians fire another round
> We get so near yet so far away
> We won't live to fight another day.
> 
> We get so close near enough to fight
> When a Russian gets me in his sights
> He pulls the trigger and I feel the blow
> A burst of rounds take my horse below.
> 
> And as I lay there gazing at the sky
> My body's numb and my throat is dry
> And as I lay forgotten and alone
> Without a tear I draw my parting groan.
> [snapback]966901[/snapback]​


Very nice...









i suck at rhyming


----------



## piranhasrule

i dont think it s his


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

oh...


----------



## doctorvtec

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> what are you guys having for lunch.... im already starving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i better plan ahead!
> [snapback]966902[/snapback]​


Boca Burger.... I'm tryin to lose a few pounds!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

are those any good? I was thinkin chinese or del taco...


----------



## Reddevill

Chinese


----------



## Fido

I think ill make a sandwich.


----------



## Guest

Im watchin Gremlins, you guys like that movie? How about the second one?

--Dan


----------



## Gordeez

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> what are you guys having for lunch.... im already starving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i better plan ahead!
> [snapback]966902[/snapback]​


Chinese Buffet



Reddevill said:


> Chinese
> [snapback]967039[/snapback]​












Im listening to an Adam Sandler CD. Shhh Don't Tell, Its pretty good. THe mayor of Pussytown sounds pretty good


----------



## BigChuckP

doctorvtec said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you guys having for lunch.... im already starving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i better plan ahead!
> [snapback]966902[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Boca Burger.... I'm tryin to lose a few pounds!
> [snapback]967003[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I can help


----------



## BigChuckP




----------



## diceman69

Just had Boston Market.


----------



## RhomZilla

I keep having these dreams where my gf is playing on me. But the thing is, my gf is someone else and Im playing on her with the current gf that I have.

WTF does that mean???


----------



## Guest

Settle down! Everything is goin to be alright!

By the way, can you tell your g/f I had a good time last night?

--Dan


----------



## sadboy

I had a dream last night were I was in a car full of co-workers and we had a real bad car crash. Everyone dead except me.


----------



## RhomZilla

DannyBoy17 said:


> Settle down! Everything is goin to be alright!
> 
> By the way, can you tell your g/f I had a good time last night?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967130[/snapback]​


You had a good time where... in your room all alone in the dark cause you couldn't find a date in the personal adds?


----------



## Guest

Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

thats messed up...


----------



## Fido

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967154[/snapback]​


nice job!


----------



## RhomZilla

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967154[/snapback]​


You forgot about the part in the begining, when you fell asleep, started to fantisize, and then waking up to find yourself still alone in your bedroom.... in the dark.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

RhomZilla said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967154[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot about the part in the begining, when you fell asleep then waking up to find yourself still alone in your bedroom.... in the dark.
> [snapback]967172[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

groping his dog.... LOL


----------



## RhomZilla

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967154[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot about the part in the begining, when you fell asleep then waking up to find yourself still alone in your bedroom.... in the dark.
> [snapback]967172[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groping his dog.... LOL
> [snapback]967173[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

While calling his mom's name out...


----------



## Guest

RhomZilla said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967154[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot about the part in the begining, when you fell asleep, started to fantisize, and then waking up to find yourself still alone in your bedroom.... in the dark.
> [snapback]967172[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









C'mon, that's weak. Get some new material!



> groping his dog.... LOL


See, he knows! (My Dog = Your Girlfriend)

--Dan


----------



## Guest

RhomZilla said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967154[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot about the part in the begining, when you fell asleep then waking up to find yourself still alone in your bedroom.... in the dark.
> [snapback]967172[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groping his dog.... LOL
> [snapback]967173[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While calling his mom's name out...
> [snapback]967179[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Moma jokes?







Lame!

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Oh man, im getting out of this... LOL


----------



## RhomZilla

DannyBoy17 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967154[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot about the part in the begining, when you fell asleep then waking up to find yourself still alone in your bedroom.... in the dark.
> [snapback]967172[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groping his dog.... LOL
> [snapback]967173[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While calling his mom's name out...
> [snapback]967179[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moma jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967182[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Your life's as lame as your f*cking posts and you being on this board.


----------



## Guest

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Oh man, im getting out of this... LOL
> [snapback]967184[/snapback]​










Why? It's all in good fun!

--Dan


----------



## RhomZilla

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, im getting out of this... LOL
> [snapback]967184[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? It's all in good fun!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967190[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

As fun as being alone in the dark all alone.


----------



## Guest

RhomZilla said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967154[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot about the part in the begining, when you fell asleep then waking up to find yourself still alone in your bedroom.... in the dark.
> [snapback]967172[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groping his dog.... LOL
> [snapback]967173[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While calling his mom's name out...
> [snapback]967179[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moma jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967182[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your life's as lame as your f*cking posts and you being on this board.
> [snapback]967189[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Lets analyze this one shall we?

"My life is as lame as..."

Can you explain what in my life is exactly lame? I'm years old, I just broke up with a university student, Im moving to Nova Scotia in a week, alone (for work), where I will be living with two gorgeous girls. I will be working with university girls all summer, under the sun. I will be getting my SCUBA lisence while I am there. Come december, I will be in South Africa for a month, where I will be rock climbing, white water kayaking and hiking the Coast. Im always happy, without living in a fake reality.

I'd say I've got a pretty interesting life. No need to go past there, I dont see why I am justifying this. No need too!

"my f*cking posts"

Well, that I can live with! Just a fish forum mate! You may feel big because you are a mod, but really, you're just some guy sitting at home, trying to make others feel inferior with comments like the one you just made.

I was just having some good fun, now you're trying to turn it personal. If you are that insecure about your relationship with your girlfriend, I say, poor girl!

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

now look who is getting sensitive...


----------



## Guest

Aye! I confess to that! But he's tryin to take it to another level!

--Dan


----------



## Xenon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Lets analyze this one shall we?
> 
> "My life is as lame as..."
> 
> Can you explain what in my life is exactly lame? I'm years old, I just broke up with a university student, Im moving to Nova Scotia in a week, alone (for work), where I will be living with two gorgeous girls. I will be working with university girls all summer, under the sun. I will be getting my SCUBA lisence while I am there. Come december, I will be in South Africa for a month, where I will be rock climbing, white water kayaking and hiking the Coast. Im always happy, without living in a fake reality.
> 
> I'd say I've got a pretty interesting life. No need to go past there, I dont see why I am justifying this. No need too!
> 
> "my f*cking posts"
> 
> Well, that I can live with! Just a fish forum mate! You may feel big because you are a mod, but really, you're just some guy sitting at home, trying to make others feel inferior with comments like the one you just made.
> 
> I was just having some good fun, now you're trying to turn it personal. If you are that insecure about your relationship with your girlfriend, I say, poor girl!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967197[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest

[snapback]967210[/snapback]​







I love those. Aren't they from Slightlywarped.com though, and not Ebaums?

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

well first you insult his girl... then you ask for sympathy????

GAY


----------



## Serygo

this thread is lame.... lets get some humor into it.


----------



## Serygo

sry triple post


----------



## Serygo

sry triple post


----------



## doctorvtec

Bitches.

Cry me a f*cking river kids.

"If you got beef then #REMOVED# eat a pork chop"


----------



## Xenon

DannyBoy17 said:


> [snapback]967210[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those. Aren't they from Slightlywarped.com though, and not Ebaums?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967212[/snapback]​


im sure they are passed everywhere.... like a bad STD.


----------



## Guest

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> well first you insult his girl... then you ask for sympathy????
> 
> GAY
> [snapback]967216[/snapback]​





Serygo said:


> this thread is lame.... lets get some humor into it.
> [snapback]967233[/snapback]​


I quoted those both because they are one in the same. I made fun of his girl BECAUSE it was humourous! If you are so uptight about someone talking about your girl, like I said, there's obviously something wrong in the relationship!

Chill out!

--Dan


----------



## Serygo

I AM CHILLED OUT STUPID! SO CHILLED OUT I AM COLD!


----------



## Serygo

:laugh: j/k


----------



## Guest

Haha! Not you! I mean the others involved above.

--Dan


----------



## Serygo

ohh dammit then my post is un needed! hahah atleast i got a few posts in :nod:


----------



## Guest

Serygo said:


> ohh dammit then my post is un needed! hahah atleast i got a few posts in :nod:
> [snapback]967244[/snapback]​


Useless posts...that's what this thread is all about :nod:

--Dan


----------



## Serygo

yeah i know thats why i am posting sh*t like this... that have no sense to anyone


----------



## Serygo

yeah i know thats why i am posting sh*t like this... that have no sense to anyone


----------



## Serygo

yeah i know thats why i am posting sh*t like this... that have no sense to anyone


----------



## Serygo

yeah i know thats why i am posting sh*t like this... that have no sense to anyone


----------



## RhomZilla

DannyBoy17 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at first, ya. But then I went for a drive, and found her working the streets. She went from working the streets, to working me! Work-a-holic!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967154[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot about the part in the begining, when you fell asleep then waking up to find yourself still alone in your bedroom.... in the dark.
> [snapback]967172[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> groping his dog.... LOL
> [snapback]967173[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While calling his mom's name out...
> [snapback]967179[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moma jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967182[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your life's as lame as your f*cking posts and you being on this board.
> [snapback]967189[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets analyze this one shall we?
> 
> "My life is as lame as..."
> 
> Can you explain what in my life is exactly lame? I'm years old, I just broke up with a university student, Im moving to Nova Scotia in a week, alone (for work), where I will be living with two gorgeous girls. I will be working with university girls all summer, under the sun. I will be getting my SCUBA lisence while I am there. Come december, I will be in South Africa for a month, where I will be rock climbing, white water kayaking and hiking the Coast. Im always happy, without living in a fake reality.
> 
> I'd say I've got a pretty interesting life. No need to go past there, I dont see why I am justifying this. No need too!
> 
> "my f*cking posts"
> 
> Well, that I can live with! Just a fish forum mate! You may feel big because you are a mod, but really, you're just some guy sitting at home, trying to make others feel inferior with comments like the one you just made.
> 
> I was just having some good fun, now you're trying to turn it personal. If you are that insecure about your relationship with your girlfriend, I say, poor girl!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967197[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Whoa.. whoa.. whoa... I just came back from a meeting, noticed my comp was on, saw this thread, and went to smack my co-worker upside the head for messing with my comp.

Those caps weren't comming from me... those were truely boring and tasteless. I create better ones that'll make you laugh, cry, let out a fart, and then try to use it on me later on just cause it was that damn good. So sorry Dan.. sorry for wasting your time with the lame caps, your lame caps and having the community read, both lame caps.









And as for my gf... she wouldn't even think twice about looking in your direction. Probably kick your tush so bad, she'll make Diana Ross come out of your butt and have you singing the blues.

And yes your life seems interesting.. but in my stature, all i read was blah blah blah blah. Take care bro.. No hard feelings *punch in the shoulders*


----------



## traumatic

I have Rhinorrhea


----------



## Fido

damn serrygo is that enough double posts? shittttt anyways, any good games on today?


----------



## doctorvtec

traumatic said:


> I have Rhinorrhea
> [snapback]967293[/snapback]​


And you got it from Jewelz...


----------



## Guest

It's all good!

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

ended up having a burrito...


----------



## RhomZilla

Just got out of a meeting... Fell asleep, tried to stay awake, and I let out a loud SNORT!!!









I hate it when that shiz happens!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

what time you going home? Im thinkin of leaving at 2pm...


----------



## DominatorRhom

Fido said:


> damn serrygo is that enough double posts? shittttt anyways, any good games on today?
> [snapback]967295[/snapback]​


i think that is past the double post point. seems like he was trying to post so many times to whore it up a little :rasp: , but that what this is for i guess.


----------



## RhomZilla

DominatorRhom said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn serrygo is that enough double posts? shittttt anyways, any good games on today?
> [snapback]967295[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> i think that is past the double post point. seems like he was trying to post so many times to whore it up a little :rasp: , but that what this is for i guess.
> [snapback]967462[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Posting different topics to get to the millionth post is one thing... spamming and slut posting to get your post count up will get you a warning *cough* Serygo*cough*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

heh heh heh....

that reminds me, i need fuel for my car...


----------



## Guest

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> heh heh heh....
> 
> that reminds me, i need fuel for my car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]967528[/snapback]​


That reminds me, I need to buy a car and stop relying on my lazy legs to take me places.

--Dan


----------



## piranhasrule

Is anybody watching the football? Chelsea are beating bayern munich 4-1, what a game
Frank Lampard = GOD


----------



## taylorhedrich

_*he's confused as he reads through all of the different subjects, so he doesn't know what to post*_


----------



## doctorvtec

Maxima is almost done. Decided to go with the Memphis Baby Belle and a 12" Memphis M3 in a ported box... should r0x0rz


----------



## Guest

Man, apple sauce is good.

--Dan


----------



## icedizzle

piranhasrule said:


> Is anybody watching the football? Chelsea are beating bayern munich 4-1, what a game
> Frank Lampard = GOD
> [snapback]967556[/snapback]​


I agree Lampard is awsome... BUt I also think it was hella sweet that Liverpool gave Juventus a whooping.

Garcia's goal was godly.


----------



## Guest

I watched the Liverpool game, vs Juventus.

What was the big thing at the beginning? Was there some kind of accident last time they played? Im from Canada, fill me in.

--Dan


----------



## diceman69

doctorvtec said:


> Maxima is almost done. Decided to go with the Memphis Baby Belle and a 12" Memphis M3 in a ported box... should r0x0rz
> [snapback]967571[/snapback]​


I went with Memphis speakers for my system and they kick ass.


----------



## piranhasrule

DannyBoy17 said:


> I watched the Liverpool game, vs Juventus.
> 
> What was the big thing at the beginning? Was there some kind of accident last time they played? Im from Canada, fill me in.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967628[/snapback]​


years and years ago they played at hansel sp? The liverpool fans knocked down a wall and 39 people died, most of them were crushed under the wall


----------



## icedizzle

piranhasrule said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the Liverpool game, vs Juventus.
> 
> What was the big thing at the beginning? Was there some kind of accident last time they played? Im from Canada, fill me in.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967628[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> years and years ago they played at hansel sp? The liverpool fans knocked down a wall and 39 people died, most of them were crushed under the wall
> [snapback]967639[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yea the accident happened during the Champions League Final. The two teams fans started roiting and the wall that got knocked down fell on 39 fans in the neutral section (people that just came to watch the final but weren't supporter of either team


----------



## Guest

They actually have walls to seperate the two sides?

--Dan


----------



## piranhasrule

DannyBoy17 said:


> They actually have walls to seperate the two sides?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]967717[/snapback]​


yup, us football fans are pretty crazy people! Now its usually just big fences, and They sit the away supporters at one end away from all the hooligans who tend to be behind the other net. Then they have the family stands between them which cuts down fighting....untill after the game, or before it sometimes!


----------



## icedizzle

Dam soccer roits... Its all those dam english and there no good fighting ways :rasp:

Good thing you don't live in turkey... try watching a soccer match there


----------



## piranhasrule

yeh but the hooligans in turkey use knives, ever here of what happened to those two leeds fans? real soccer hooligans (like us brits) use fists or bricks!


----------



## Guest

In Columbia they use guns. I remember when that goalie got shot for missing the penalty shot. Someone shot him while he was still o nthe field!

--Dan


----------



## BigChuckP

For dinner I had salami, cheese, and chicken wrapped in a bread pocket and 6 beers,


----------



## K fizzly

thats quite a bit...just curious are u black


----------



## Guest

I had chicken, po-ta-toes, corn and stirfried vegetables...good Irish meal.

--Dan


----------



## Gordeez

piranhasrule said:


> yeh but the hooligans in turkey use knives, ever here of what happened to those two leeds fans? *real soccer hooligans (like us brits) use fists or bricks!*
> [snapback]967795[/snapback]​










Crazy Ass people. But at least they dont use that p*ssy sh*t like **** out here, guns and Knives.











BigChuckP said:


> For dinner I had salami, cheese, and chicken wrapped in a bread pocket and *6 beers*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]967832[/snapback]​


Mmmm...Beer.


----------



## K fizzly

gordeez...im really starting to think u have an obsession with alcoholic beverages


----------



## icedizzle

K fizzly said:


> gordeez...im really starting to think u have an obsession with alcoholic beverages
> [snapback]967951[/snapback]​


I was starting to get the same vibes. Its crazy but I just might think your an alcoholic...









But then again...


----------



## K fizzly

When I die, f*ck it I wanna go to hell
Cause I'm a piece of sh*t, it ain't hard to fuckin' tell
It don't make sense, goin' to heaven wit the goodie-goodies
Dressed in white, I like black Tims and black hoodies
God will probably have me on some real strict sh*t
No sleepin' all day, no gettin my dick licked
Hangin' with the goodie-goodies loungin' in paradise
f*ck that sh*t, I wanna tote guns and shoot dice
All my life I been considered as the worst
Lyin' to my mother, even stealin' out her purse
Crime after crime, from drugs to extortion
I know my mother wished she got a fuckin' abortion
She don't even love me like she did when I was younger
Suckin' on her chest just to stop my fuckin' hunger
I wonder if I died, would tears come to her eyes?
Forgive me for my disrespect, forgive me for my lies
My babies' mothers 8 months, her little sister's 2
Who's to blame for both of them (naw #REMOVED#, not you)
I swear to God I just want to slit my wrists and end this bullshit
Throw the Magnum to my head, threaten to pull sh*t
And squeeze, until the bed's, completely red
I'm glad I'm dead, a worthless fuckin' buddah head
The stress is buildin' up, I can't,
I can't believe suicide's on my fuckin' mind
I want to leave, I swear to God I feel like death is fuckin' callin' me
Naw you wouldn't understand (#REMOVED#, talk to me please)
You see its kinda like the crack did to Pookie, in New Jack
Except when I cross over, there ain't no comin' back
Should I die on the train track, like Remo in Beatstreet
People at the funeral frontin' like they miss me
My baby momma kissed me but she glad I'm gone
She knew me and her sista had somethin' goin' on
I reach my peak, I can't speak,
call my #REMOVED# Chic, tell him that my will is weak.
I'm sick of ****** lyin', I'm sick of bitches hawkin',
matter of fact, I'm sick of talkin'.
(BANG)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Death in #'s

K fizzly said:


> thats quite a bit...just curious are u black
> [snapback]967868[/snapback]​










yes he his

your not the only one here


----------



## icedizzle

Crazy the ski hill near my house was closed due to lack of snow all winter and now its opening up this weekend


----------



## RhomZilla

...


----------



## icedizzle

what posts on this thread are suppose to have a point? news to me... O well I guess all the people telling of the nice meal/sh*t they just took had a point silly me.


----------



## K fizzly

i want a ciggarette


----------



## MR.FREEZ

some may like this


----------



## RhomZilla

I was trying to sell something a loooong time ago for a pack of ciggs.. I forgot what it was...


----------



## NTcaribe

why in the US do you get bisquits with your KFC and all that other sh*t like mary browns?


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## RhomZilla

MR.FREEZ said:


> some may like this
> [snapback]968155[/snapback]​


Hey.. Thats me when I wanna switch to different personalities..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

MR.FREEZ said:


> [snapback]968164[/snapback]​


LOL

DAMN that was funny... LOL


----------



## Guest

Whatcha waitin Whatcha waitin Whatcha waitin Whatcha waitin Whatcha waitin Whatcha waitin for?

--Dan


----------



## doctorvtec

I had chicken and rice. Marying a Filipina, you get a taste for daily rice.

Was funny, first time we went shopping together, we went out and bought a 10 cup rice cooker, and went to the store to pick up rice. I grab a 20lb bag of rice, and shes like "All they stock here is the small bags?". Thats when I learned that they don't f*ck around when it comes to rice...


----------



## Gordeez

icedizzle said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> gordeez...im really starting to think u have an obsession with alcoholic beverages
> [snapback]967951[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was starting to get the same vibes. Its crazy but I just might think your an alcoholic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again...
> [snapback]967982[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Alcoholics go to meetings, didnt you two know that?
I on the other hand, am simply a Drunk.











K fizzly said:


> i want a ciggarette
> [snapback]968144[/snapback]​





MR.FREEZ said:


> [snapback]968164[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez

Update, today I had some Fajitas for Dinner, and they were good. Washed em own with some Fruit Punch. Cant drink beer with my food.

I just farted, and it REEKS!


----------



## Fido

rear is complete. just awaiting shox still. rancho 9000 adj...

front is coming along nice, here are some pics. oh and i wasnt aware that i had lift springs until i noticed how they are little more curvey than stockers.








pics!

oh and a Viper pic with an aftermarket supercharger for kicks


----------



## btbudd

Carolina finally one another national championship, I still can't believe it. Last time it happenned I was 7. Hopefully May, Felton, and Marvin Williams won't enter the draft. It looks like McCants is already on his way out. It sucks to lose him but not as bad as most people are thinking. He was overrated at Carolina and wont make it in the NBA.


----------



## piranhasrule

I just had a monster monty for breakfast and it was bloody gorgeous. Bacon, sausage,egg, tomato and beans all in a huge bread bun


----------



## BigChuckP

Dr. Green said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats quite a bit...just curious are u black
> [snapback]967868[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: yes he his
> 
> your not the only one here :rasp:
> [snapback]968057[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Dr Green you dont know sh*t! No I am not black, Im white/caucasian/a ******/a cracker/or whatever else you want to call me. 
Just curious K Fizzly why do you ask?


----------



## psychofish

Im tired


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

damnit... 6am and just got to work.... BLAH!!!


----------



## Gordeez

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> damnit... 6am and just got to work.... BLAH!!!
> [snapback]968851[/snapback]​


8:50 AM Here, gunna go outside my house, and smoke a Ciggaro and finish my beer from last night and then drink some punch to get that nasty ass flavour oughta my mouf


----------



## piranhasrule

Gordeez said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> damnit... 6am and just got to work.... BLAH!!!
> [snapback]968851[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 8:50 AM Here, gunna go outside my house, and smoke a Ciggaro and finish my beer from last night and then drink some punch to get that nasty ass flavour oughta my mouf
> [snapback]968880[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

STOP DRINKING GORDEEZ!!!!!! its not good for you!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

10:22 here..... gonna cook up a nice omlette in a minute. I have no school on thursdays i LOVE IT!


----------



## BigChuckP

Going to an aquarium in hannover to look at piranhas, will post pics later in the pictures forum!


----------



## BigChuckP

Maybe here too just to take up some space! The word association thread is almost as long as this one, pathetic!


----------



## BigChuckP

Maybe here too just to take up some space! The word association thread is almost as long as this one, pathetic!


----------



## Xenon




----------



## cooldudectd

Drive to a million.....+1.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

8 am.... and im already thinkin about going home....


----------



## SirOneEighty

Just got home from work.

Class time suck.


----------



## RhomZilla

Im at work... bored... thinking about having Japanese for lunch


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

me too... im already thinkin about lunch...

there is a hawaiian place nearby with GREAT pineapple chicken!!!

YUMMM!


----------



## sadboy

I want FatBurger for lunch.... Man a double KigBurger sounds like the sh*t!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

wow, that does sound good....


----------



## werdna

12:34 and f-fing botre4d outa my mind


----------



## icedizzle

I just signed up for a $500 poker free role... screw going to class today


----------



## werdna

12:34 and f-fing botre4d outa my mind


----------



## acestro

Bored people are boring....

:laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

going to fill my tank tonight









that is all I can think about!!!


----------



## sadboy

I need a new lady. Anybody want to trade?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

just hit her friend for a while... she will become more interesting...


----------



## sadboy

already did..... I need to trade in my hoe for a new one


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

well get crakin...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

im leaving work at 3pm DAMNIT!


----------



## diceman69

icedizzle said:


> I just signed up for a $500 poker free role... screw going to class today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]969204[/snapback]​


Whats that.


----------



## mdserras

at work bored too. i'm off tomorrow TGIF!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

wish i was off tomorrow


----------



## piranhasrule

I have everyday off! its just one long holiday at the moment. tomorrow im going to start the day off witha monster monty to fill mt stmach, then wait till night and get really really drunk


----------



## K fizzly

BigChuckP said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats quite a bit...just curious are u black
> [snapback]967868[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: yes he his
> 
> your not the only one here :rasp:
> [snapback]968057[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Green you dont know sh*t! No I am not black, Im white/caucasian/a ******/a cracker/or whatever else you want to call me.
> Just curious K Fizzly why do you ask?
> [snapback]968750[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

dunno cuz ur avatar is a black girl


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

some white doods like black chix... it happens...


----------



## K fizzly

.


----------



## Liquid

6:30pm i just got back from the park with 7 nine year olds...im ready for an advil and a long nap..


----------



## KumbiaQueens

I've been ready for a nap since I got up for work at 6am this morning. A Venti Caramel Frap, a couple donuts, some Denny's, and 8 hours later, I'm still waiting for a nap. Coffee dont do sh*t. BASTARDS!


----------



## William's

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> some white doods like black chix... it happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]969618[/snapback]​


1 of them so what..

greetz


----------



## K fizzly

i didnt get into college


----------



## icedizzle

meh, who needs to better their learnings anyway


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Does anyone else want to go to a strip club and only give them monopoly money?


----------



## K fizzly

no


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

JD_MAN said:


> Does anyone else want to go to a strip club and only give them monopoly money?
> [snapback]969880[/snapback]​


i was thinking something more along the lines of coins instead of bills................u ever seen analyze that? lol, bill crystal in the strip-club........thats what im talking about...


----------



## Serygo

1


----------



## Serygo

2


----------



## Serygo

3


----------



## Serygo

4


----------



## Serygo

5


----------



## Serygo

6


----------



## Serygo

7


----------



## Serygo

8


----------



## Serygo

9


----------



## Serygo

10


----------



## Serygo

11


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying


----------



## Guest

Anyone know the lyrics to the song "Holiday" by GreenDay?

--Dan


----------



## TormenT

free post


----------



## TormenT

guess what this post is about.Winner gets jackshit and bragging rights


----------



## K fizzly

i need a ciggarrette....and i cant have one till either tomorrow night or saturday night...im going to cry now

goodbye


----------



## doctorvtec

K fizzly said:


> i need a ciggarrette....and i cant have one till either tomorrow night or saturday night...im going to cry now
> 
> goodbye
> [snapback]969995[/snapback]​


Sissy! Fight that sh*t Fizzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sKuz

dont stop people keep posting! we are sooooo close to a million!!!!


----------



## K fizzly

how many posts to go

o yea...theres this girl ive been crushing on for a while

i asked her out on a date ...she said yes...then later on in the day she said that she couldnt cuz she just wants to be friends....

sux huh


----------



## taylorhedrich

K fizzly said:


> how many posts to go
> 
> o yea...theres this girl ive been crushing on for a while
> 
> i asked her out on a date ...she said yes...then later on in the day she said that she couldnt cuz she just wants to be friends....
> 
> sux huh
> [snapback]970071[/snapback]​


Yup......sux to be you.. LOL


----------



## pantast1c

Where do you guys go to meet single hot girls that are 18.


----------



## elTwitcho

700th post, all me baby


----------



## taylorhedrich

elTwitcho said:


> 700th post, all me baby
> [snapback]970208[/snapback]​


U Da Bomb Twitcher. LOL, that's your new nickname....Twitcher...


----------



## Fido

Serygo said:


> ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying
> [snapback]969960[/snapback]​





Serygo said:


> ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying
> [snapback]969961[/snapback]​





Serygo said:


> ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying
> [snapback]969962[/snapback]​





Serygo said:


> ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying
> [snapback]969963[/snapback]​


wtf?











Serygo said:


> ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying
> [snapback]969964[/snapback]​





Serygo said:


> ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying
> [snapback]969965[/snapback]​





Serygo said:


> ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying
> [snapback]969966[/snapback]​





Serygo said:


> ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying
> [snapback]969967[/snapback]​





Serygo said:


> ahh screw it I dont know what i am saying
> [snapback]969968[/snapback]​


----------



## icedizzle

elTwitcho said:


> 700th post, all me baby
> [snapback]970208[/snapback]​


Sorry twitch take a look your post #701


----------



## elTwitcho

Sorry, 700th reply. I still win.

See you at 1 million


----------



## Serygo

dang ill see if i can be the 800th


----------



## Serygo

dang ill see if i can be the 800th


----------



## Serygo

1


----------



## Serygo

2


----------



## Serygo

3


----------



## Serygo

4


----------



## Serygo

5


----------



## Serygo

6


----------



## Serygo

7


----------



## Serygo

8


----------



## Serygo

ahh screw it that is a boring way... hmm what is another way


----------



## Serygo

lalalalala


----------



## Serygo

lalalalala


----------



## Serygo

lalalalalala


----------



## Serygo

lalalalalalala


----------



## Serygo

lalalalalalalalal


----------



## icedizzle

Serygo said:


> lalalalalalalalal
> [snapback]970293[/snapback]​


Come on serioulsy at least be alittle creative... you know like put some smiliey... like this









:rasp:

Edit: God dam your a post whore


----------



## Serygo

GRRR


----------



## Serygo

urgg it didnt show up stupid emotion!


----------



## Serygo

and dont do the mellow crap


----------



## Serygo

AHHH


----------



## Serygo

oooo almost there... i need 2 pass 4000 soon on posts


----------



## icedizzle

Stop making stupid posts you douche


----------



## Serygo

"show smilies pop up window" lol I just clicked that :laugh:


----------



## Serygo

"show smilies pop up window" lol I just clicked that :laugh:


----------



## Serygo

"show smilies pop up window" lol I just clicked that :laugh:


----------



## Serygo

"show smilies pop up window" lol I just clicked that :laugh:


----------



## Serygo

i aint no douche or however u spell it.
isnt that a french word? DOUCHE douche DoUcHe dOuChE and I need 2 make stupid posts cuz if u havent noticed yet but THIS THREAD IS MADE OF STUPID POSTS!!!


----------



## Serygo

wtf why does my name have a underline on it and everyone else has dots under their name


----------



## Fido

Well the lift is complete. The shocks are 10" rancho 9000s in the rear, and 12" in the front. Shock mount was also moved up (obviously) ford f-250 shock mount used for that. Everything else is good to go. Comments?


----------



## SirOneEighty

Stout Fido!


----------



## icedizzle

Fido said:


> Well the lift is complete. The shocks are 10" rancho 9000s in the rear, and 12" in the front. Shock mount was also moved up (obviously) ford f-250 shock mount used for that. Everything else is good to go. Comments?
> [snapback]970313[/snapback]​


Bigger Tires on that bad boy filo


----------



## Serygo

icedizzle said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the lift is complete. The shocks are 10" rancho 9000s in the rear, and 12" in the front. Shock mount was also moved up (obviously) ford f-250 shock mount used for that. Everything else is good to go. Comments?
> [snapback]970313[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger Tires on that bad boy filo
> [snapback]970319[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Fido

36" super swamper IROKS will come soon...must save money <---shutters at that idea.

Gotta gather some more cash up for the gears, tires, and wheels.


----------



## icedizzle

GL on the truck... you'll be very glad when you see the end result of some new fat ass tires


----------



## Serygo

Gl on your truck!!!
Cant wait to see itwith the supah swampers!!!
POST PICS when you get them on.


----------



## Gordeez

Serygo said:


> i aint no douche or however u spell it.
> isnt that a french word? DOUCHE douche DoUcHe dOuChE and I need 2 make stupid posts cuz if u havent noticed yet but THIS THREAD IS MADE OF STUPID POSTS!!!
> [snapback]970308[/snapback]​


Douche, what you do is called ''POST WHOREING'' Posting 4-5-6-7 messeges in a row. 
Your going to get this awesome thread closed by doing that stupid sh*t, and hopefully get your ass banned for that crap cause this is an AWESOME thread.

Im watching the Brady Bunch!


----------



## ty

only on p-fury...


----------



## Guest

Fido man, what are you using that truck for? I would have bought the tires first, lol, that thing just looks ridiculous.

--Dan


----------



## Gordeez

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fido man, what are you using that truck for? I would have bought the tires first, lol, *that thing just looks ridiculous*.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]970637[/snapback]​










I tihnk he picked it up pretty cheap...


----------



## Guest

Lol! But shocks that big with tires that small?

--Dan


----------



## NegativeCamber

everyone has to start somewhere..


----------



## Gordeez

NegativeCamber said:


> everyone has to start somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]970724[/snapback]​


GODDAMN!!!


----------



## AUTiger36

what good a truck with that big a lift and tires that big? unless the earth splits open and you have to drive over molten lava or something like that they in my opinion you are just wasting your money


----------



## Fido

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fido man, what are you using that truck for? I would have bought the tires first, lol, that thing just looks ridiculous.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]970637[/snapback]​





DannyBoy17 said:


> Lol! But shocks that big with tires that small?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]970670[/snapback]​


The truck will be used for rock crawling, trailing, and some mud and snow. The tires woulnt have fit at all if i had bought em first. I prob couldnt even steer if i had them on without a lift. And I already said, the 36" tires are soon to come. I gotta buy the gears and wheels for the tires also.









p.s. the truck above is a show truck and is a pavement pounder. Probably has little to no flex also.


----------



## Gordeez

Fido said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fido man, what are you using that truck for? I would have bought the tires first, lol, that thing just looks ridiculous.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]970637[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! But shocks that big with tires that small?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]970670[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truck will be used for rock crawling, trailing, and some mud and snow. The tires woulnt have fit at all if i had bought em first. I prob couldnt even steer if i had them on without a lift. And I already said, the 36" tires are soon to come. I gotta buy the gears and wheels for the tires also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. the truck above is a show truck and is a *pavement pounder*. Probably has little to no flex also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]970804[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Pavement Pounder or not, you gotta admit you like it Sucka!


----------



## Guest

No Fido, I meant plan it out. Know what shocks you are goin to get, and get the tires first. Or save up so that you can get both.

Your truck = Your call.

--Dan


----------



## piranhasrule

summers on its way, its started snowing!


----------



## killarbee

my 2500th post goes here


----------



## Xenon

my 19,000 post goes here.


----------



## Xenon

oh sorry, 20,106.


----------



## BigChuckP

I dont know what number post this is but I will soon find out.


----------



## icedizzle

A good old fashion post off is it... welll tell me about it in a year or two when I can muster up a 10000 post... yea bring it :rasp:


----------



## K fizzly

my favorite song

Artist: Zion I
Album: Mind Over Matter
Title: Trippin'

[Zion]
Original master, architect
Intel-lect, respect
My heart full of splinters
Agitating, so frustrating
Letting dreams stay as dreams
What are you waiting, for?
Feel the score, deep in your center
Immaculate is the conception enter
My dragon ways, for so many days
I rode on a ship with a hull full of slaves
A foreign land, foreign mind, foreign time
A foreign design to keep my people blind
I'm, a rebel in a system that don't give a {f*ck}
Where CEO's feed your death
To earn a buck
And people get stuck
Followin the trends
Of a TV generation
But where does it end?
You can say amen
But you really got to feel it
Then every time you see a snake
You'll reveal it

[hook]

Seem like everybody trippin'
Or is it me, bein normal nowadays
It'll drive you crazy
Go to work 9 to 5 everyday, no retreat
You got to have a dollar
Just to get somethin' to eat
It seem like everybody trippin'
Or is it I? Crazy lady walkin around
Shoutin curses at the sky
Instrumentals be the lullaby
Rhyme stimulai, now come along
And vibe as we praise most eyes
You be trippin'
Why is you trippin, why is you trippin'?

[Zion]
Now in this rap consortium
There's a whole colosium
Of fake rap cats
Who tax human beings
Just a micro-cosm
Of a larger macro-problem
I sit with my pen and pad
Imagine ways to solve 'em
You can call me a dreamer

Click to learn more...
CLICK ABOVE TO VISIT OUR SPONSORS

But I do not need a Beamer
To validate existence
I'm blessed in every instance
False pretense
Is what angers me the most
I'm good at counter attacks
Don't try to play me close
Don't toke toast, just roast
With my rhythm and give 'em
A hundred percent of what i'm livin
If it seemed like super ???
God must've lied
When he told me he will die
On the road that i fly
Keepin' me high
Rockin till the day that i die
If i told y'all people once
???????????????????????

why is you trippin? why is you tripppin?

[hook]

[Zion]
Most of us settle for less
Which really ain't fresh
I travel east to west
To chart progress
I found the common denominator
To always be stressed
And make me loose my breath
To think about the death
That happened when we rappin
But we just keep clappin
I pause for a second
Respect to the dead...
And let it enter in your head
Too many things on my brain
In this wicked game
TV, fear, pain,
Will leave you stained
Welcome to the other side
They said it never rained
You'll never win a game
Where the rules always change
First a college degree
Now a PHD
But if you got black skin
You need at least about three
Combat, in the illest ???
Verbally, with the solar energy
To let the people be free
Because we, are ?????

[hook]


----------



## sadboy

I want to blank my boss!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

not me... my boss is a 70 Y/o geek/dork/dumbass... LOL

and a dood for that matter


----------



## BigChuckP

I want to blank an older woman


----------



## BigChuckP

K fizzly said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats quite a bit...just curious are u black
> [snapback]967868[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: yes he his
> 
> your not the only one here :rasp:
> [snapback]968057[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Green you dont know sh*t! No I am not black, Im white/caucasian/a ******/a cracker/or whatever else you want to call me.
> Just curious K Fizzly why do you ask?
> [snapback]968750[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno cuz ur avatar is a black girl
> [snapback]969612[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah I love black girls, hispanic girls, asian girls, pretty much all girls but white girls. They're too plain for me


----------



## K fizzly

i got the azn plague and
yellow fever


----------



## pamonster

I just rode a 12 speed bike after not rideing a bike for years. Now I feel like I am going to puke.


----------



## pamonster

^I'll keep you updated


----------



## taylorhedrich

pamonster said:


> ^I'll keep you updated
> [snapback]971407[/snapback]​


Yes, we'd love to hear if you puked,


----------



## Serygo

fine ill do stupid posts i need 2 pass serra pygo on the top 40 posters


----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo

ok instead of clicking it a bunch of times lets see how fast I can go by clicking fast reply every time


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Sheriff Freak

oooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

go


----------



## Serygo

ok thats starting to get boring... hrmmm lets do..... hahaha ill do something different


----------



## Sheriff Freak

serygo go in the word thread and lets go back and forth.


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

one sec be right there i need 2 get to 4000 by tonight hopefully


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored


----------



## Serygo

MUST GET 2 4000 by tonight... I need 2 get rid of these butt ugly skulls...


----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo

ok now i am bored


----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo

:rasp:


----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo

:laugh:


----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Sheriff Freak

:rasp:


----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## Serygo

:nod:


----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## Serygo

Copy CAt!!!!


----------



## Serygo

Copy CAt!!!!


----------



## Serygo

Copy CAt!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

me......... no!


----------



## Serygo

r2 d2


----------



## Serygo

r2 d2


----------



## Serygo

r2 d2


----------



## Serygo

r2 d2


----------



## Sheriff Freak

vaginal discharge?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

vaginal discharge?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

vaginal discharge?


----------



## Serygo

u yeast infection


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yummy yummy in my tummy


----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


----------



## Serygo

Im gonna be done in like 5 mins cuz I am tired ZzZzZz


----------



## Serygo

Im gonna be done in like 5 mins cuz I am tired ZzZzZz


----------



## Serygo

Im gonna be done in like 5 mins cuz I am tired ZzZzZz


----------



## Serygo

:rock:


----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Sheriff Freak

p*ssy


----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo

:grosse:


----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## Serygo




----------



## piranhasrule

serygo what the f*ck is the point of posting all these smilies and posting the same sh*t 5 times? fair enough this threads about talking about aload of crap but you just take the piss


----------



## BigChuckP

You suck Serygo


----------



## psychofish

Serygo has destroyed this thread


----------



## Fraggy

oh, ive got a brand new combine harvestor!!


----------



## acestro

Hard to take post counts seriously when someone can post


> yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more


 almost 30 times in a row...


----------



## Gordeez

psychofish21 said:


> Serygo has destroyed this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972013[/snapback]​











I vote for is Dismisal!



acestro said:


> Hard to take post counts seriously when someone can post
> 
> 
> 
> yawn im bored... i gotta post a lil more
> 
> 
> 
> almost 30 times in a row...
> [snapback]972144[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yea, thats why I dont go by Post Counts, a bunch of easily amused kids start playing with it.


----------



## K fizzly

i smoked 2 grams of medical marijuana yesterday, i drank a 40 ounce with it, 
then i had 3 carne asada burritos from mexican restauraunt also afterwards with another 40 ounce while watching tv all night

wut a depressing night


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I cant wait to move my RHom into that 240 gal tank









gonna happen today or tomorrow...


----------



## K fizzly

im sorrry but ur an idiot if ur gonna move just one damn rhom into such a big tank by itself


----------



## Liquid

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I cant wait to move my RHom into that 240 gal tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna happen today or tomorrow...
> [snapback]972298[/snapback]​










post some pics, my vinny has grown about an inch since i got him, soon as i find out what my wife did with my cam im due for an update myself


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> i smoked 2 grams of medical marijuana yesterday, i drank a *40 ounce* with it,
> then i had 3 *carne asada burritos* from mexican restauraunt also afterwards with another *40 ounce* while watching tv all night
> [snapback]972263[/snapback]​


Good Stuff VIRG
I went to friends house, drank some beers, and went to another friends house, ate 2 corndogs and tok a bunch of chicken nuggets, then went to another friends house and we drank Vodka 2 bottles worth.


----------



## Gordeez

GODDAMN DOUBLE POST!!!!


----------



## Gordeez

GODDAMN TRIPLE POST!!!


----------



## K fizzly

i was so fucked up i couldnt move literally...just sat there and was thinking at least trying to...and bumping some music...one of the best times of my life was yesterday night


----------



## Ccoralli

holy sh*t, i can't beleive how many pages there are!!! there were only 8 when i left


----------



## Guest

KFiz, is that you in your side pics?

--Dan


----------



## K fizzly

no thats zion i...a underground rapper

this is me


----------



## Guest

Haha, nice pic.

--Dan


----------



## Pacuguy

soooo i think my one Pacu is trying to kill the other one....
he picks on him all day and now he wont eat, its been about 2 weeks since he has eaten, hes breathing heavy and VERY stressed...


----------



## acestro

Pacuguy said:


> soooo i think my one Pacu is trying to kill the other one....
> he picks on him all day and now he wont eat, its been about 2 weeks since he has eaten, hes breathing heavy and VERY stressed...
> [snapback]972628[/snapback]​


Um, separate them. Please, no one move this to Non-P!


----------



## Serygo

:rock:


----------



## Serygo

say I if Pacu's should be banned from the united states? They get too damn big!


----------



## RhomZilla

I was cleaning out the plexi surface of my tank with one of those magnet cleaners. sh*t detatched fell in the gravel. Got it back together, didnt know there was a freak'in pebble in the middle, wiped the glass, and now theres a huge freak'in scratch!!!!


----------



## Gordeez

RhomZilla said:


> I was cleaning out the plexi surface of my tank with one of those magnet cleaners. sh*t detatched fell in the gravel. Got it back together, didnt know there was a freak'in pebble in the middle, wiped the glass, and now theres a huge *freak'in scratch!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972737[/snapback]​











I got one of those, and Ive done that with my sand, I go to low and come back up and it scratches my tank


----------



## taylorhedrich

Ccoralli said:


> holy sh*t, i can't beleive how many pages there are!!! there were only 8 when i left
> [snapback]972576[/snapback]​


Yeah, it changes a LOT. I don't even know what to post anymore. It's hard to post in a topic, without a topic.







I'm too lazy to look where on conversation began and ended, so I usually don't even post anything.
~Taylor~


----------



## psychofish

RhomZilla said:


> I was cleaning out the plexi surface of my tank with one of those magnet cleaners. sh*t detatched fell in the gravel. Got it back together, didnt know there was a freak'in pebble in the middle, wiped the glass, and now theres a huge freak'in scratch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972737[/snapback]​





Gordeez said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was cleaning out the plexi surface of my tank with one of those magnet cleaners. sh*t detatched fell in the gravel. Got it back together, didnt know there was a freak'in pebble in the middle, wiped the glass, and now theres a huge *freak'in scratch!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972737[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of those, and Ive done that with my sand, I go to low and come back up and it scratches my tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972763[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

sux to be u guys


----------



## RhomZilla

psychofish21 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was cleaning out the plexi surface of my tank with one of those magnet cleaners. sh*t detatched fell in the gravel. Got it back together, didnt know there was a freak'in pebble in the middle, wiped the glass, and now theres a huge freak'in scratch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972737[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was cleaning out the plexi surface of my tank with one of those magnet cleaners. sh*t detatched fell in the gravel. Got it back together, didnt know there was a freak'in pebble in the middle, wiped the glass, and now theres a huge *freak'in scratch!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972737[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of those, and Ive done that with my sand, I go to low and come back up and it scratches my tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972763[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sux to be u guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972880[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You suck fornot knowing how to use the quote button propperly.


----------



## acestro

Serygo said:


> say I if Pacu's should be banned from the united states? They get too damn big!
> [snapback]972685[/snapback]​


Now that's a meaningful post! What a stupid fish to continue to import, people do dump them in native waters after all...


----------



## Jebus

Some people actually have indoor pools that enjoy keeping them.


----------



## doctorvtec

w00t threads still alive bitches!


----------



## acestro

Only 38 posts from being 999,000 away from the goal


----------



## Ccoralli

i touched a liger


----------



## TormenT

lalalalalla


----------



## BigChuckP

I am going to buy a HUGE pool and fill it with piranhas and engineer them to become land piranhas and then take over the world


----------



## diceman69

Are they going to have lasers on them.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

teach them how to fly while your at it.


----------



## BigChuckP

Well I was thinking of massing such an army where I would have ground troops and air support as well, but such an evolution will be difficult to initiate, but it will work you will see.


----------



## piranhasrule

your abit late, iv aready trained a shoal, or sould i say troops and they have even learned kung fu


----------



## K fizzly

ive been working on my project for the last 2 hours...and im only half way done...ice cream break


----------



## piranhasrule

that reminds me. today we spent almost all day cruising round in my friends car. Even though the weather was great outside. Then we decided to take advantage of the good weather and play football. But it was so hot, and this is at about 6 when it should be cold, that i had to buy an ice cream. So when i went into the shop it was hot, i came out 2 minutes later and it was freezing and the ice cream was a waste of money and i was very angry!.

Yeh no1 cares but iv been drinking so i thought id share that with you all


----------



## Guest

Figaro!

--Dan


----------



## Fido

at member request, more susp pics and shock mount pics


----------



## acestro

Reminds me of my DESTROYED ball joints on my old Dodge Dakota. Looked like the wheels were about to break off!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

got full truck picks?


----------



## Death in #'s

acestro said:


> Reminds me of my DESTROYED ball joints on my old Dodge Dakota. Looked like the wheels were about to break off!
> [snapback]973915[/snapback]​










that happens alot
i see cars towed into my shop all the time with the wheel hanging


----------



## Fido

Sheriff Freak said:


> got full truck picks?
> [snapback]973927[/snapback]​


El_Lame_O
View attachment 56484


and AFTER

El_Less_Lame_O

View attachment 56482


View attachment 56483


----------



## spec-v

nice can't wait to see it with swampers on it


----------



## Sheriff Freak

sweet i wanna truck to bomb around off road with.


----------



## pamonster

I love IHOP! 
YA!!!!


----------



## Guest

Nice truck Fido :nod:

--Dan


----------



## pooleep

shablarr


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i dont like pancakes.


----------



## Guest

They are tooo filling!

--Dan


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah they are! i love omlettes mmmmmmm so good.


----------



## spec-v

steak and eggs thats the best :nod:


----------



## Sheriff Freak

large glass of OJ with all breakfast!


----------



## spec-v

Sheriff Freak said:


> large glass of OJ with all breakfast!
> [snapback]974274[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest

Sheriff Freak said:


> large glass of OJ with all breakfast!
> [snapback]974274[/snapback]​


On a warm Sunday morning!

Nothing beats it.

--Dan


----------



## Sheriff Freak

mmmmmm i wanna repeat the weekend and not go to school tomorrow! and have a large breakfast... i never do b4 classes.


----------



## Guest

Sheriff Freak said:


> mmmmmm i wanna repeat the weekend and not go to school tomorrow! and have a large breakfast... i never do b4 classes.
> [snapback]974302[/snapback]​


School should start at 10am (high school atleast) and end at 5pm in my opinon. Nothing good happens between 2 and 5, and I usually use it to catch up on the sleep I missed because I had to wake up at 8!

That way, we could all go to school refreshed, and well fed :nod: I dont even eat breakfast, no time!

--Dan


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah im in college my classes tomorrow start at 9 it sucks.... ill be awake around 7:30 becuase the commute is a f*cker.


----------



## Ccoralli

has anyone treid the new watermelon flavored juicy juice


----------



## Gordeez

FYI, Im downloading a sh*t load of Porn right now!!!









Well, Tday my Parents are leaving, going to Louisiana, from Mon-Fri So me and my older brother got the house alone, and as you guessed it, drunken party tonight!!
I might even dish out for some Jack Later (doubt it, im broke, will buy beer though) Im tihnking about heading voer to wal mart as soon as they leave, and getting a Case and some Beef Jerkey, cause Beer and Jerkey go together like a...A Booger to the nose goes.


----------



## WilliamBradley

I believe the threads automatically close after 100 pages


----------



## piranhasrule

WOOOOOO my mum and dad booked a holiday to the med for their silver wedding aniversary. Which leaves the house to me when they go as my sis will be at Uni. 2 week house party!


----------



## Sheppard

So i go to this place called Club Phoenix because Benny Benassi was DJ'ing there 2 sundays ago.
I get there with my 2 friends and the guy wouldn't let me in cuz he knew my I.D was fake. So then we left which really sucked cuz i already payed for the tickets. I was really mad so i ripped up my ticket in the parking lot..so then my hot ass girlfriend and her friend didn't want to go becuase i couldn't go...so we went back to the line and scalped the tickets

the night wasn't so bad since we went to our friends place and got totally hammered there. 
The bad thing is that the club kept my i.d!!

Not too pissed though since i turn 19 next month!!
Man i love Canada...I would hate to wait untill i was 21 to drink!!


----------



## piranhasrule

i saw this at a shop yesteday and it cracked me up, you might not find it funny but i sure as hell did. For anybody that isnt too quick on the uptake if you think about it it actually says f*ck it BBQ

So here it is, a sign for a BBQ that turns into the average mans motto for the summer.

Damm it i dont think the pic works!


----------



## BigChuckP




----------



## Sheriff Freak

i want a nice rack of ribs for lunch.


----------



## Gordeez

11:31 Am just got back from wal mart with the Following;
1 Pound of Peppered Beef Jerkey :nod: 
Ranch Dip
Tostitos
Some Fruit Punch
20 Pk of Budlight
20 Pk of Budlight

Let the boozing and Porn downloading and eating Beef Jerkey Commense!!!!


----------



## jackburton

long way to go


----------



## ghostnote

Gordeez said:


> 11:31 Am just got back from wal mart with the Following;
> 1 Pound of Peppered Beef Jerkey :nod:
> Ranch Dip
> Tostitos
> Some Fruit Punch
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 
> Let the boozing and Porn downloading and eating Beef Jerkey Commense!!!!
> [snapback]974795[/snapback]​


----------



## pamonster

Gordeez said:


> 11:31 Am just got back from wal mart with the Following;
> 1 Pound of Peppered Beef Jerkey :nod:
> Ranch Dip
> Tostitos
> Some Fruit Punch
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 
> Let the boozing and Porn downloading and eating Beef Jerkey Commense!!!!
> [snapback]974795[/snapback]​


Your old enough to buy beer but still live at home!!!???


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

LOL...


----------



## Gordeez

pamonster said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11:31 Am just got back from wal mart with the Following;
> 1 Pound of Peppered Beef Jerkey :nod:
> Ranch Dip
> Tostitos
> Some Fruit Punch
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 
> Let the boozing and Porn downloading and eating Beef Jerkey Commense!!!!
> [snapback]974795[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Your old enough to buy beer but still live at home!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]974805[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Heck Yes idiot!
If I moved out no beer money.

seriously though, The Folks are moving out in 4-5 months, getting another ouse built, and leaving this one to me and my Brother.









wait, why wouldnt I be old enough to buy beer if im 22?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

i wish i could live back home... with my parents... no rent would kick ass!


----------



## Fido

Gordeez said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11:31 Am just got back from wal mart with the Following;
> 1 Pound of Peppered Beef Jerkey :nod:
> Ranch Dip
> Tostitos
> Some Fruit Punch
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 
> Let the boozing and Porn downloading and eating Beef Jerkey Commense!!!!
> [snapback]974795[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Your old enough to buy beer but still live at home!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]974805[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heck Yes idiot!
> If I moved out no beer money.
> 
> seriously though, The Folks are moving out in 4-5 months, getting another ouse built, and leaving this one to me and my Brother.:nod:
> 
> wait, why wouldnt I be old enough to buy beer if im 22?
> [snapback]974976[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You are lucky so much is being handed to you. Must be nice to be spoon fed.


----------



## piranhasrule

Fido being spoon fed is great! But there making me get a job or a college course so the days of sponging money of the parents are almost over!


----------



## TormenT

p*ssy


----------



## Gordeez

Fido said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11:31 Am just got back from wal mart with the Following;
> 1 Pound of Peppered Beef Jerkey :nod:
> Ranch Dip
> Tostitos
> Some Fruit Punch
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 20 Pk of Budlight
> 
> Let the boozing and Porn downloading and eating Beef Jerkey Commense!!!!
> [snapback]974795[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Your old enough to buy beer but still live at home!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]974805[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heck Yes idiot!
> If I moved out no beer money.
> 
> seriously though, The Folks are moving out in 4-5 months, getting another ouse built, and leaving this one to me and my Brother.:nod:
> 
> wait, why wouldnt I be old enough to buy beer if im 22?
> [snapback]974976[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are lucky so much is being handed to you. Must be nice to be spoon fed.
> [snapback]975047[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yea, Shoulda mentioned I have to go to school and work to live here.
When they move out I will have to cover half of the mortgage with my brother.
But yea, It is awesme Being me :nod:


----------



## icedizzle




----------



## K fizzly

wanna know my deepest secret, ive never told ne one

but i realized today at 5:26 p.m. im a waste on this earth, i didnt get into college, im just a leech off my parents with no job no nothing, i have no friends, everytime my parents see me they start to cry cuz im a failure, im a bum, and no matter how bad i feel about my situation, the saddest part is i dont think ill ever change


----------



## Sheriff Freak

man go to a comunity college they except anyone. or go out fishing they make crazy money and if u feel ur worthless u wont mind pissing weeks of ur life away on a boat.... and u wont care if ur risking ur life at sea. thats what im doing :nod:


----------



## Boobah

community college is there.. go to it, make some grades, get a tech degree and stop there or an associates and transfer to a 4 year college. there's always a way


----------



## Liquid

Sheriff Freak said:


> man go to a comunity college they except anyone. or go out fishing they make crazy money and if u feel ur worthless u wont mind pissing weeks of ur life away on a boat.... and u wont care if ur risking ur life at sea. thats what im doing :nod:
> [snapback]975431[/snapback]​


crab fisherman??? wtf i want to try that so bad, f*ck the money..that sounds like fun..







tell me a story


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> wanna know my deepest secret, ive never told ne one
> 
> but i realized today at 5:26 p.m. im a waste on this earth, i didnt get into college, im just a leech off my parents with no job no nothing, i have no friends, everytime my parents see me they start to cry cuz im a failure, im a bum, and no matter how bad i feel about my situation, the saddest part is i dont think ill ever change
> [snapback]975427[/snapback]​











I dont got friends either,. but I hang around 2 People, the same two people ive always hung around with since ive moved to Texas. Never intended to expanding my horizons.
I go to College, Community College, It Sucks. I wish they wouldnt accept me.








My parents (Mom dropped out at 10th grade and dad at 9th grade) constantly nag for me to go to school, but Im honestly not ready for it. My brothers go to college, and like it, but me, Naw. Not that its hard, but the fact that I dont feel like going right now at, im at the stage in my life where School doesnt interest me, and if somethign doesnt interest me, then Foreget about it. Maybe after the summer. But yea, you are a Waste on this earth, you dont drink you dont do nothing, your a whole bunch of nothing. Set- up a Camera, a Live Feed Conenction,
Send ME the link, and then shoot yourself for being worthless fizzle!!
But dont Die a Virgin.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

you got a nice big fat juicy round behind? you over 200lbs imma make you mine!


----------



## fredweezy

Gotta love the lep...


----------



## Blitz023

fredweezy said:


> Gotta love the lep...
> [snapback]976017[/snapback]​


darn that is freaky


----------



## BigChuckP

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> you got a nice big fat juicy round behind? you over 200lbs imma make you mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]976007[/snapback]​



















































RUN!


----------



## Liquid

BigChuckP said:


> freakgasolinefightaccident said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got a nice big fat juicy round behind? you over 200lbs imma make you mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]976007[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUN!
> [snapback]976042[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









how long the co's allow you on the computer ?


----------



## BigChuckP

K fizzly said:


> wanna know my deepest secret, ive never told ne one
> 
> but i realized today at 5:26 p.m. im a waste on this earth, i didnt get into college, im just a leech off my parents with no job no nothing, i have no friends, everytime my parents see me they start to cry cuz im a failure, im a bum, and no matter how bad i feel about my situation, the saddest part is i dont think ill ever change
> [snapback]975427[/snapback]​


Hey dont worry you'll find what you want to do. I just realized a lil bit ago that everything that I have done for the passt 4 years is a waste. I have been studying computer information systems, marketing, and german. YOu want to know what that means, I will be living behind an F***ing desk the rest of my life if I use one of those degrees. I am an outdoor person, I cant stand being indoors all day. So I think that I want to move to some tropical island and become a dive guide...my dream anyways.


----------



## Fido

K fizzly said:


> wanna know my deepest secret, ive never told ne one
> 
> but i realized today at 5:26 p.m. im a waste on this earth, i didnt get into college, im just a leech off my parents with no job no nothing, i have no friends, everytime my parents see me they start to cry cuz im a failure, im a bum, and no matter how bad i feel about my situation, the saddest part is i dont think ill ever change
> [snapback]975427[/snapback]​



View attachment 56656


j/k


----------



## LOgan

Yup, time to end it Fizzly you waste of sh*t.

I'd slash up your folks too, just so they don't have to live to see how happy they would have been without you..

By the way this thread is gay.


----------



## LOgan




----------



## Sheriff Freak

Liquid said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> man go to a comunity college they except anyone. or go out fishing they make crazy money and if u feel ur worthless u wont mind pissing weeks of ur life away on a boat.... and u wont care if ur risking ur life at sea. thats what im doing :nod:
> [snapback]975431[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> crab fisherman??? wtf i want to try that so bad, f*ck the money..that sounds like fun..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me a story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]975914[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ive only been on 2 trips.... which were last summer. Hmmm there prob lame storys.... One Day there were 20+ foot seas and u couldnt sleep because when the boat crashed over the waves u would lift out of ur bunk and bash down... that sucked. Another time we were picking scollaps, well when we pick we usually toss over a hook with a dead fish on it for sharks... and we pulled up a thresher (sp) probally like a 12 footer it was f*cking sweet. We didnt bring it on or kill it so calm down people.... And when ur out u see whales breaching out of the water and sharks on a regualar basis. Sometimes when the drags come up they bring up fossil's or really old bottles.... When my dad was a fisherman he brought up test bullets for like cannons that were used hundreds of years ago.... And in our basment we have a bunch of fossils.... wooly mamoth teeth/tusk, fosilized shells, and other random sh*t..... But it sucks when ur out u work 12 hours on and 5 hours off... so if ur lucky u get 4 hours of sleep. thats if u eat fast and not shower! but when u get home and see that paycheck..... OOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEE u will go right back for more. Im taking a year off from school and fishing. mmm hmmm. I love being out at see, the things you see are amazing and the experiance is rewarding. Also theres a good chance ive worked harder than a large percent of you and im only 19 :nod: . If u wanna argue that go out on a fishing boat u will know what im talking about.


----------



## Gordeez

Sheriff Freak said:


> ive only been on 2 trips.... which were last summer. Hmmm there prob lame storys.... One Day there were 20+ foot seas and u couldnt sleep because when the boat crashed over the waves u would lift out of ur bunk and bash down... that sucked. Another time we were picking scollaps, well when we pick we usually toss over a hook with a dead fish on it for sharks... and we pulled up a thresher (sp) probally like a 12 footer it was f*cking sweet. We didnt bring it on or kill it so calm down people.... And when ur out u see whales breaching out of the water and sharks on a regualar basis. Sometimes when the drags come up they bring up fossil's or really old bottles.... When my dad was a fisherman he brought up test bullets for like cannons that were used hundreds of years ago.... And in our basment we have a bunch of fossils.... wooly mamoth teeth/tusk, fosilized shells, and other random sh*t..... But it sucks when ur out u work 12 hours on and 5 hours off... so if ur lucky u get 4 hours of sleep. thats if u eat fast and not shower! but when u get home and see that paycheck..... OOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEE u will go right back for more. Im taking a year off from school and fishing. mmm hmmm. I love being out at see, the things you see are amazing and the experiance is rewarding*. Also theres a good chance ive worked harder than a large percent of you* and im only 19 :nod: . If u wanna argue that go out on a fishing boat u will know what im talking about.
> [snapback]976249[/snapback]​


*''Work smarter, not harder''*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

YAY! I get to travel all next week!!! I love company travel... GOING TO WA... !!


----------



## RhomZilla

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> YAY! I get to travel all next week!!! I love company travel... GOING TO WA... !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]976326[/snapback]​


I hate company travel/conferences... its cool to go to different places, but when you have to deal with your punk ass co-workers, it kills the purpose of going someplace else.

But why are you so excited to go to WA? Whats there??? Nothing's there...


----------



## Ccoralli

check out my new gun, it in the thread "new gun for me"

and keep postin... wanks


----------



## Xenon

Ccoralli said:


> check out my new gun, it in the thread "new gun for me"
> 
> and keep postin... wanks
> [snapback]976348[/snapback]​


too expensive.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

i get to get out of town... i dont have to travel with co-workers... i get to stay there for a week...

and I only have to go to Bloeing on weds... one day!


----------



## BigChuckP

Today was my first day of class in Hannover. It wasnt bad but I did not understand half of what the prof said. German grammar is crazy. Why cant the whole world just speak one language then perhaps there would be no misunderstandings but then again when I get back to america i cant talk crap about people in front of their face to my german speaking friends








My teacher was mega sweaty, it was really sick, he had pit stains and his hair was everywhere, looked kinda like a koala bear. 
The tunisians that I live with are crazy, they eat the spiciest sh*t you ever did see. My friend Mohammed told me to try very very little bit of this red spicy sauce and it was like fire in my mouth and i had not extinguisher, then he took a spoon full of that sh*t and downed it like a frosty brew, sucka didnt even flinch!


----------



## Ccoralli

LOgan said:


> Yup, time to end it Fizzly you waste of sh*t.
> 
> I'd slash up your folks too, just so they don't have to live to see how happy they would have been without you..
> 
> By the way this thread is gay.
> [snapback]976147[/snapback]​


whatever, this thread kicks ass, i don't see any of your threads with 35 pages. wank


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

damn... that vida link kicked ass...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

actually, it showed ass...LOL


----------



## pamonster

Has anyone ever danced with the devil in the pale moon light?


----------



## Ccoralli

have you??


----------



## Gordeez

Ladies and Gents, Im off to be a Booze Hound!!!!


----------



## Avatar~God

well i have not been paying any attention to this thread so i thought i would say that its getting f*cking huge.


----------



## Ccoralli

getting a spotted gar in a couple of days


----------



## BigChuckP

.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.


----------



## Gordeez

So Last night, I draknk so much Jack, that I ALMOST has to puke.
My mouth was getting watery, and the Jack was sitting at the throat.
I refused to lose, So I didnt give up and let the thro pu come up.
Went througha Whole Bottle of Jack...theres like an inch and a half maybe left

Oh yea. I kinda feel like Like Crap, But i think cuase im dehydrated


----------



## piranhasrule

Gordeez your a legend









How the hell do you afford all this booze?


----------



## Gordeez

piranhasrule said:


> Gordeez your a legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you afford all this booze?
> [snapback]978024[/snapback]​


I could only afford to buy Beer, but most of the time, I go 50/50 with a buddy
also, Im pretty good with managing my money, So i always have some sort of cash.
I bought 2 20 pk's for yesterday and today, and my brother bought the Bottle of Jack.
Teamwork :nod:


----------



## icedizzle

Gordeez said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez your a legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you afford all this booze?
> [snapback]978024[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I could only afford to buy Beer, but most of the time, I go 50/50 with a buddy
> also, Im pretty good with managing my money, So i always have some sort of cash.
> I bought 2 20 pk's for yesterday and today, and my brother bought the Bottle of Jack.
> *Teamwork*:nod:
> [snapback]978079[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Xenon

Gordeez said:


> So Last night, I draknk so much Jack, that I ALMOST has to puke.
> My mouth was getting watery, and the Jack was sitting at the throat.
> I refused to lose, So I didnt give up and let the thro pu come up.
> Went througha Whole Bottle of Jack...theres like an inch and a half maybe left
> 
> Oh yea. I kinda feel like Like Crap, But i think cuase im dehydrated
> [snapback]978012[/snapback]​


----------



## killarbee

beer'o'clock

cheers


----------



## Scrap5000

BigChuckP said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wanna know my deepest secret, ive never told ne one
> 
> but i realized today at 5:26 p.m. im a waste on this earth, i didnt get into college, im just a leech off my parents with no job no nothing, i have no friends, everytime my parents see me they start to cry cuz im a failure, im a bum, and no matter how bad i feel about my situation, the saddest part is i dont think ill ever change
> [snapback]975427[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dont worry you'll find what you want to do. I just realized a lil bit ago that everything that I have done for the passt 4 years is a waste. I have been studying computer information systems, marketing, and german. YOu want to know what that means, I will be living behind an F***ing desk the rest of my life if I use one of those degrees. I am an outdoor person, I cant stand being indoors all day. So I think that I want to move to some tropical island and become a dive guide...my dream anyways.
> [snapback]976052[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I thought about doing that! They pay crap tho...


----------



## Scrap5000

Gordeez said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez your a legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you afford all this booze?
> [snapback]978024[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I could only afford to buy Beer, but most of the time, I go 50/50 with a buddy
> also, Im pretty good with managing my money, So i always have some sort of cash.
> I bought 2 20 pk's for yesterday and today, and my brother bought the Bottle of Jack.
> Teamwork :nod:
> [snapback]978079[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yah, f it, who needs a liver anyway??


----------



## crazyklown89

Wow. My teacher's seem to hate me. I got a referral for detention for saying In Your Face! To my spanish teacher after she called on me for thinking I wasn't paying attention and I got the right answer. Luckily the football coach, he hands out detentions, let me slide. Then today I almost got written up twice for saying Balls.....and then during bio we had to do a blood typing assignment to find out who was the father of pluto because Minnie Mouse had an affair with Goofy while married to mickey(I can't make this sh*t up). I said as a joke "Conclusion...Minnie is a ho". In the coldest voice without looking at me I was threatened that if another fould word came out of this mouth of mine I would be complaining about getting written up from her. She's like 27 and she's being anal about "ho"...bitch.

Didn't help that my teacher's nickname is Minnie


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

man, what do you guys think about black chix? This guy at work was saying that he would NEVER date a black chick... because they all seem to be bitches...

I figure they would be dynamite in the sack tho... i really dont know because I have never been with one...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

ive never banged a black chick b4... but the opertunity has come up lately and i prob can when she gets back from college..... but we will see we will see.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I am sooo curious... even tho im married


----------



## Gordeez

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> man, what do you guys think about black chix? This guy at work was saying that he would NEVER date a black chick... because they all seem to be bitches...
> 
> I figure they would be dynamite in the sack tho... i really dont know because I have never been with one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]978227[/snapback]​


Been with a Colored chick. slept with a colored chick. Will NEVER date a colored chick again.
Hell, will never DATE again. But yea, she was crazy. Crazier than the avg chicks ive been with.
My brother has a Daughter with a black Chick, and she IS a bitch :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez

Scrap5000 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez your a legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you afford all this booze?
> [snapback]978024[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I could only afford to buy Beer, but most of the time, I go 50/50 with a buddy
> also, Im pretty good with managing my money, So i always have some sort of cash.
> I bought 2 20 pk's for yesterday and today, and my brother bought the Bottle of Jack.
> Teamwork :nod:
> [snapback]978079[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah, f it, who needs a liver anyway??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]978195[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Not only that, but dont you got like two of those bitch?
One is ALL you need DAMMIT!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

but black chix are crazy in the sack eh? Very good...!


----------



## Sandi

Gordeez said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez your a legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you afford all this booze?
> [snapback]978024[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I could only afford to buy Beer, but most of the time, I go 50/50 with a buddy
> also, Im pretty good with managing my money, So i always have some sort of cash.
> I bought 2 20 pk's for yesterday and today, and my brother bought the Bottle of Jack.
> Teamwork :nod:
> [snapback]978079[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah, f it, who needs a liver anyway??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]978195[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that, but dont you got like two of those bitch?
> One is ALL you need DAMMIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]978338[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ok who has 2 livers???


----------



## Gordeez

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> but black chix are crazy in the sack eh? Very good...!
> [snapback]978342[/snapback]​


Eh, she was alright. does a little bit more then other chicks, but also
doesnt do some of the OTHER things they do











Sandi said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez your a legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you afford all this booze?
> [snapback]978024[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I could only afford to buy Beer, but most of the time, I go 50/50 with a buddy
> also, Im pretty good with managing my money, So i always have some sort of cash.
> I bought 2 20 pk's for yesterday and today, and my brother bought the Bottle of Jack.
> Teamwork :nod:
> [snapback]978079[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah, f it, who needs a liver anyway??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]978195[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that, but dont you got like two of those bitch?
> One is ALL you need DAMMIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]978338[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok who has 2 livers???
> [snapback]978344[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ohh, you sure you dont got two lviers?
Maybe its Kidneys?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

u got 2 kidneys not livers........ Ive drank a hole bottle of jack in a night... god i was hurting the next day.......blah didnt throw it up but felt like sh*t. I only barf when i drink a lot of vodka, i hate that sh*t.


----------



## piranhasrule

I'l only puke after 12 cans or so, and thats if iv ate alot that day, otherwise im fine, unless i drink vodka, the slightest taste of that makes me wanna hurl


----------



## Sheriff Freak

piranhasrule said:


> I'l only puke after 12 cans or so, and thats if iv ate alot that day, otherwise im fine, unless i drink vodka, the slightest taste of that makes me wanna hurl
> [snapback]978475[/snapback]​


im a trooper and can hold down allmost anything..... but vodka. and if im drinking beers. there is no stopping me. ill set a good pace and a nice meal in my belly and im drinking the entire night 15+ beers.


----------



## Gordeez

Sheriff Freak said:


> u got 2 kidneys not livers........ Ive drank a hole bottle of jack in a night... god i was hurting the next day.......blah didnt throw it up but felt like sh*t. I only barf when i drink a lot of vodka, i hate that sh*t.
> [snapback]978436[/snapback]​


I dont hurt if I get enough sleep.
Liek last night, I fell ''asleep'' about 4 AM and was up at like 8 am. I wake up ad im still Drunk!



Sheriff Freak said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'l only puke after 12 cans or so, and thats if iv ate alot that day, otherwise im fine, unless i drink vodka, the slightest taste of that makes me wanna hurl
> [snapback]978475[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> im a trooper and can hold down allmost anything..... but vodka. and if im drinking beers. there is no stopping me. ill set a good pace and a nice meal in my belly and im drinking the entire night 15+ beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]978637[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Vodka is Gross.
that was the only thing that made me puke ONCE, Vodka, but I also had JD, Chino food and that nasty ass Jose Cuervo


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah i can never sleep late even if im torn up and go to bed at 5 am... i gonna wake up at 9 no matter what.... i hate it but its how i am. Wish i didnt have school tomorrow id buy a 30 and drink with a buddy.


----------



## DominatorRhom

damn, you guys drink a sh*t load at one sitting. one of your average nights of drinking is comparable to how much i drink on a crazy ass night. then again, i don't practice my drinking all the time :rasp:


----------



## Sheriff Freak

im a weekend worrier. nod


----------



## slckr69

i uh i uh i dunno ... so whats this about black girls.. bitches.. YES all of them..

my friend dated one then she cheated on him with his cousin only an hour after sexing him..

and she was a bitch.. with wide shoulders..

and i gurantee all black girls are loose cuz black guys have ya know bigger stuff so black women are equipped in the same way to reaceive said stuff.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

slckr69 said:


> i uh i uh i dunno ... so whats this about black girls.. bitches.. YES all of them..
> 
> my friend dated one then she cheated on him with his cousin only an hour after sexing him..
> 
> and she was a bitch.. with wide shoulders..
> 
> and i gurantee all black girls are loose cuz black guys have ya know bigger stuff so black women are equipped in the same way to reaceive said stuff.
> [snapback]978781[/snapback]​


damn that sucks 1 hour.... SLUT

There holes are larger for there poles.


----------



## Death in #'s

who has seen the vida pics


----------



## smokinbubbles

i like drinkin mountain dew..... and if im fellin a lil crazy i add a lil extra sugar








J-Rod


----------



## DominatorRhom

ive seen them, but not from this board. and she is hot, but those arent great pictures.


----------



## Gordeez

Sheriff Freak said:


> yeah i can never sleep late even if im torn up and go to bed at 5 am... i gonna wake up at 9 no matter what.... i hate it but its how i am. *Wish i didnt have school tomorrow id buy a 30 and drink with a buddy.*
> [snapback]978690[/snapback]​


School is no excuse not to drink.
I memmer we used t drink Vodka and Hawaiian Punch in High School :laugh:



Sheriff Freak said:


> im a weekend worrier. nod
> [snapback]978735[/snapback]​










Im a...Everyday Warrior :laugh:


----------



## DominatorRhom

ya know the funny thing is....i dont even know where vida is famous from. can anyone tell me?

and vodka and punch in high school. if that was during school hours you got balls.







i could never have been in school drunk, it would have been way too obvious.


----------



## therealedharris

i saw them in here somewhere, they may be edited by a mod already though.


----------



## Gordeez

DominatorRhom said:


> ya know the funny thing is....i dont even know where vida is famous from. can anyone tell me?
> 
> and vodka and punch in high school. if that was during school hours you got balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could never have been in school drunk, it would have been way too obvious.
> [snapback]978814[/snapback]​


I thnk she Famous cuase she was on teh Cover of some Magazine, an she has that Phat Cuban Ass :nod:

Heck yesm, The punch would be drunk'd during gym or lunch or during Class.
Not balls, more of a stupidty problem i had :laugh:


----------



## pamonster

What came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

Gordeez said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i can never sleep late even if im torn up and go to bed at 5 am... i gonna wake up at 9 no matter what.... i hate it but its how i am. *Wish i didnt have school tomorrow id buy a 30 and drink with a buddy.*
> [snapback]978690[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> School is no excuse not to drink.
> I memmer we used t drink Vodka and Hawaiian Punch in High School :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> im a weekend worrier. nod
> [snapback]978735[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a...Everyday Warrior :laugh:
> [snapback]978810[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ohh i no im not making excuses..... i usually bring cowboy coffee to class... black with a "splash" usually a lot of Jack. Its f*cking good if u have never tried it befor i highly recomend it. And all threw high school me and my friends would drin OJ and vodka or just streight vodka in a water bottle... never got caught just totally sh*t faced. Good times. But in college i stick to my cowboy coffee... and random hung over classes/ still drunk from the night b4 classes.


----------



## Gordeez

Sheriff Freak said:


> ohh i no im not making excuses..... i usually bring cowboy coffee to class... black with a "splash" usually a lot of Jack. Its f*cking good if u have never tried it befor i highly recomend it. And all threw high school me and my friends would drin OJ and vodka or just streight vodka in a water bottle... never got caught just totally sh*t faced. Good times. But in college i stick to my cowboy coffee... and random hung over classes/ still drunk from the night b4 classes.
> [snapback]979032[/snapback]​


Cowboy Coffee








Thats an awesome name. I, myself am not a Coffee Drinker, But i do like to wake up in the morning to a nice sot of Jack :nod: God willing i have some.

Right now 11:07 PM im boozing it with some Budlights.


----------



## icedizzle

wow vida is hot


----------



## Gordeez

O yea, one more thing, Im eating that new cheeseburger pizza, its good.
It has Bacon!!! Mmmm...Bacon


----------



## smokinbubbles

Gordeez said:


> O yea, one more thing, Im eating that new cheeseburger pizza, its good.
> It has Bacon!!! Mmmm...Bacon
> [snapback]979149[/snapback]​


 cheeseburger pizza? i just got done eating a white castle hamburger







god thoes things are gross as hell. wish i had me a bacon pizza right now or cheeseburger hotpockets








J-Rod


----------



## spec-v

Ham and cheese Hot pockets thats where it is at :nod:


----------



## Gordeez

spec-v said:


> Ham and cheese Hot pockets thats where it is at :nod:
> [snapback]979163[/snapback]​


Thats a big Negatory :laugh: 
Cheese...Hamburger Meat...Bacon...Mmmm...Bacon
The problems for me were the, Tomato's, Onions and repeat


----------



## AUTiger36

tomato and mayonaise sandwich is good


----------



## elTwitcho

I hope you guys realize that at the current posting rate of 64 posts per day it will take 42 years for you guys to hit 1 million.

hah!


----------



## piranhasrule

smokinbubbles said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> O yea, one more thing, Im eating that new cheeseburger pizza, its good.
> It has Bacon!!! Mmmm...Bacon
> [snapback]979149[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> cheeseburger pizza? i just got done eating a white castle hamburger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god thoes things are gross as hell. wish i had me a bacon pizza right now or cheeseburger hotpockets :nod:
> J-Rod
> [snapback]979157[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What the f*ck! white castles real? i thought it was just a made up place in the film harold and kumar get the munchies!



> School is no excuse not to drink.


hell yeh! We used to drink vodka, rum, gin loads of stuff at the back of the class in science lessons, although its fuckin disgusting, but beer would have been smelt out straight away


----------



## piranhasrule

pamonster said:


> What came first, the chicken or the egg?
> [snapback]979015[/snapback]​


im going to go for the egg.
because if you think about evolution. You have the chicken thousands and thousands of years ago as some wierd little creature, then each time it layed an egg the resulting offspring would be more and more like the chicken we have today. And then eventually the egg hatched out as the chicken of today!

No need to thank me for solving lifes biggest mistery


----------



## taylorhedrich

Why is it every time I look at this topic ya'll are talking about food?


----------



## psychofish

^^^

I dunno but it makes me hungry


----------



## psychofish

RhomZilla said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was cleaning out the plexi surface of my tank with one of those magnet cleaners. sh*t detatched fell in the gravel. Got it back together, didnt know there was a freak'in pebble in the middle, wiped the glass, and now theres a huge freak'in scratch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972737[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was cleaning out the plexi surface of my tank with one of those magnet cleaners. sh*t detatched fell in the gravel. Got it back together, didnt know there was a freak'in pebble in the middle, wiped the glass, and now theres a huge *freak'in scratch!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972737[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of those, and Ive done that with my sand, I go to low and come back up and it scratches my tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972763[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sux to be u guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]972880[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You suck fornot knowing how to use the quote button propperly.:rasp:
> [snapback]972884[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## BigChuckP

AUTiger36 said:


> tomato and mayonaise sandwich is good
> [snapback]979340[/snapback]​


:nod: 
or just mayo and toms in a bowl, not so healthy but tastes good.



> School is no excuse not to drink.





> hell yeh! We used to drink vodka, rum, gin loads of stuff at the back of the class in science lessons, although its fuckin disgusting, but beer would have been smelt out straight away


I drank a bottle of vodka one day before economics in high school, walked into class, felt really sick and just passed the f*ck out on my desk. Woke up when the bell rung my girlfriend and I walk out of class and then I ran out the side door and







My girlfriend was so pissed at me. She was driving me home and I was so messed up I could not sit straight up and kept falling over on her as she was driving. She was a small chick, 5 feet or so tall and I was/am 6 foot 8 so it was hard for her to shift drive and puch me off of her at the same time.







Good times...good times...


----------



## mr limpet

Cheeseburger.


----------



## mr limpet

Cheeseburger.


----------



## mr limpet

Cheeseburger.


----------



## mr limpet

Cheeseburger.


----------



## mr limpet

No coke, only Pepsi.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Cherry coke is good...!


----------



## Gordeez

BigChuckP said:


> AUTiger36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tomato and mayonaise sandwich is good
> [snapback]979340[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> or just mayo and toms in a bowl, not so healthy but tastes good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School is no excuse not to drink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeh! We used to drink vodka, rum, gin loads of stuff at the back of the class in science lessons, although its fuckin disgusting, but beer would have been smelt out straight away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I drank a bottle of vodka one day before economics in high school, walked into class, felt really sick and just passed the f*ck out on my desk. Woke up when the bell rung my girlfriend and I walk out of class and then I ran out the side door and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend was so pissed at me. She was driving me home and I was so messed up I could not sit straight up and kept falling over on her as she was driving. She was a small chick, 5 feet or so tall and *I was/am 6 foot 8* so it was hard for her to shift drive and puch me off of her at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good times...good times...
> [snapback]979453[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

NOw thats a Humdinger! Your f*cking tall dude...

Back to the liqour...Teh Beer and pizza went hand in hand, good stuff, but the Matos and Onions were GROOOOSSS!!!!!


----------



## piranhasrule

WOOOOOHOOOOO!! got an interview at burtons, which is pretty sweet because thats where i get just about all my clothes from, so if i get a job there the staff discount will come in handy! And all that money to be spent on beer!! i mean all that money to be spent on better equipment for my fish lol

beets sitting round on my ass all day thinking about how nice it used to be to have money


----------



## Ccoralli

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Cherry coke is good...!
> [snapback]979525[/snapback]​


have you ever had cheerwine? its so much better than cherry coke


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I have never had any alcohol...


----------



## masterofdragons

BigChuckP said:


> AUTiger36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tomato and mayonaise sandwich is good
> [snapback]979340[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> or just mayo and toms in a bowl, not so healthy but tastes good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School is no excuse not to drink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeh! We used to drink vodka, rum, gin loads of stuff at the back of the class in science lessons, although its fuckin disgusting, but beer would have been smelt out straight away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I drank a bottle of vodka one day before economics in high school, walked into class, felt really sick and just passed the f*ck out on my desk. Woke up when the bell rung my girlfriend and I walk out of class and then I ran out the side door and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend was so pissed at me. She was driving me home and I was so messed up I could not sit straight up and kept falling over on her as she was driving. She was a small chick, 5 feet or so tall and I was/am 6 foot 8 so it was hard for her to shift drive and puch me off of her at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good times...good times...
> [snapback]979453[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Best story ever on p-fury.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

barf.... mayo


----------



## Ccoralli

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have never had any alcohol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]979699[/snapback]​


dude, cheerwine isn't wine, its a cherry soft-drink. and it kicks ass. but its hard to find, cause the company only sells it in there state and a couple of states bordering them, you can order it thou....
www.cheerwine.com


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

its good eh? im gonna get some...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Drink costs $12, and Shipping 19.91 ??????????


----------



## fredweezy

TEDDY FUCKIN RUXPIN...BATCHES


----------



## Sheriff Freak

:nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

fredweezy said:


> TEDDY FUCKIN RUXPIN...BATCHES
> [snapback]979928[/snapback]​


damn that thing is old... Even i was young when that thing came out....!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

that reminded me of ROB


----------



## crazyklown89

Old joke

What do you tell a woman with two black eyes??

Nothin she's already been told twice.


----------



## fredweezy

crazyklown89 said:


> Old joke
> 
> What do you tell a woman with two black eyes??
> 
> Nothin she's already been told twice.
> [snapback]979942[/snapback]​


I'm an idiot


----------



## nismo driver

piranhasrule said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOO!! got an interview at burtons, which is pretty sweet because thats where i get just about all my clothes from, so if i get a job there the staff discount will come in handy! And all that money to be spent on beer!! i mean all that money to be spent on better equipment for my fish lol
> 
> beets sitting round on my ass all day thinking about how nice it used to be to have money
> [snapback]979621[/snapback]​


what kinds of fresh water fish do you catch in england?

i never thought about that but its interesting, do you have large and small mouth bass? how about trout?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

going to lunch...


----------



## sadboy

waiting for lunch


----------



## Xenon

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> going to lunch...
> [snapback]980010[/snapback]​


thats a late lunch


----------



## piranhasrule

nismo driver said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOHOOOOO!! got an interview at burtons, which is pretty sweet because thats where i get just about all my clothes from, so if i get a job there the staff discount will come in handy! And all that money to be spent on beer!! i mean all that money to be spent on better equipment for my fish lol
> 
> beets sitting round on my ass all day thinking about how nice it used to be to have money
> [snapback]979621[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> what kinds of fresh water fish do you catch in england?
> 
> i never thought about that but its interesting, do you have large and small mouth bass? how about trout?
> [snapback]979948[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

bit of a random question seing as my post was nothing about fishing but il answer it anyway lol We catch brown trout and rainbow trout (only in some areas) char, salmon, i think thats all the fly fishing fish covered, then theres pike, perch, wells catfish, zander, different types of carp, eg common, mirror, ghost etc, roach, rudd tench, bream, ide, barbel and theres probably more but i cant think, oh stickleback if youve got a net


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Xenon said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to lunch...
> [snapback]980010[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> thats a late lunch
> [snapback]980020[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

true... but the longer you wait before your lunch... the shorter the time after it before going HOME!!

... it was only 12:45...


----------



## nismo driver

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to lunch...
> [snapback]980010[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> thats a late lunch
> [snapback]980020[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true... but the longer you wait before your lunch... the shorter the time after it before going HOME!!
> 
> ... it was only 12:45...
> [snapback]980033[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ha ha i do that too, its 4 o'clock i still havent taken lunch!

i usually take it at 1 though sometimes 2 it makes the afternoon shorter, that and when everyone takes lunch between 11:30 and 12:30 there is no one around until 1:30 so therefore there is no one around to realize your not doing anything!


----------



## Ccoralli

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Drink costs $12, and Shipping 19.91 ??????????
> [snapback]979926[/snapback]​


r u serious????? i didn't look at the prices, sorry man


----------



## Sheriff Freak

expensive.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Ccoralli said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drink costs $12, and Shipping 19.91 ??????????
> [snapback]979926[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> r u serious????? i didn't look at the prices, sorry man
> [snapback]980052[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

IS it REALLY worth it tho???

I may still get it....


----------



## Sheriff Freak

id rather buy beer.


----------



## Ccoralli

at my grocery store it only costs a couple of bucks for a twelve pack.
its a tiny company in north carolina so it isn't at a lot of places


----------



## yonam

Sheriff Freak said:


> id rather buy beer.
> [snapback]980058[/snapback]​


W/ hot wings


----------



## Ccoralli

i could probably send you some for cheaper than that, i have to wait till my grocery store gets some cause they only get it every couple of months.

i think its the best cherry soft-drink out there, some people disagree with me about that, but of all the people who have tried it at my house, not one didn't like it


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Please let me know if you can get me some


----------



## Ccoralli

i'll check and see if they have some next time i go to the store. how much do you want??


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

12-pack would be cool


----------



## Ccoralli

alright, i'll let u know


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

awesome... i am very interested after checking out their site...

sounds like a good drink!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

im not a cherry coke fan... so i wouldnt like it right???


----------



## nismo driver

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> awesome... i am very interested after checking out their site...
> 
> sounds like a good drink!
> [snapback]980096[/snapback]​


cherry wine is alot like bylans black cherry soda, or creamy red root beer


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

i have never had any of those....


----------



## nismo driver

sorry not red root beer, red birch beer..

rhom you ever have birch beer? thats some good ish..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

nope







I have missed out on everything


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

is birch beer like spruce beer?


----------



## smokinbubbles

fredweezy said:


> TEDDY FUCKIN RUXPIN...BATCHES
> [snapback]979928[/snapback]​


hahahahaha holy crap i had one of his movies when i was lil. it was when he was in love with a caterpillar, man i loved that movie. i would watch it over and over again.
J-Rod


----------



## Ccoralli

Sheriff Freak said:


> im not a cherry coke fan... so i wouldnt like it right???
> [snapback]980107[/snapback]​


like i said, i have never had anyone whose tried it not like it, obviously not everyone thought it was the best drink in the world. the worst i got was "well, its pretty good, but i wouldn't buy it"


----------



## piranhasrule

I think Ccoralli is a salesman for this cheerwine stuff!


----------



## Ccoralli

it tastes a lot like cherry italian soda, except with more flavor....

have you had that before rhom???


----------



## Ccoralli

piranhasrule said:


> I think Ccoralli is a salesman for this cheerwine stuff!
> [snapback]980140[/snapback]​


dude, that would kick ass, i could probably get it at a discount....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

i have had orange... but not cherry... Olive garden tonight!!!


----------



## Ccoralli

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i have had orange... but not cherry... Olive garden tonight!!!
> [snapback]980149[/snapback]​


alright, go to the grocery store and get cherry grenidine(sp?) milk, and club soda. go home and get a regular sized glass and put in 3Tsp of grenidine, 1Tsp of milk, a couple of ice cubes, and fill the rest with club soda. i know it sounds gross as hells but its really good. just don't drink the foam on top, its nasty, scoop it out with a spoon.

or you can replace the club soda with vodka, thats what i do....


----------



## Ccoralli

anyway, i just got this 10' diameter pool set up in my basement and all i have to go into it right now is a foot long spotted gar, so i don't know what else to put in it....


----------



## NTcaribe

put some bass in it

go fishing


----------



## Ccoralli

come on people, i want to be at least 50 pages tonight... post here, anything, everything.

lets get that ball and really move, hay hay, ho ho


----------



## Sheriff Freak

has anyone seen the new nickel???????


----------



## nismo driver

hmm i kinda dont see the point of having something like a pond or pool for fish unless it koi, i mean you really cant appreciate the fish from looking at it from above..

dont get me wrong i think it would be cool to have a pool full of miwed pygos kind of like that vid in the pic and vid section with the pool of cariba.. BUT it would be cool if there was a glass wall so you could view it from the side..


----------



## Sheriff Freak

has anyone seen the new nickel??? i just saw it!


----------



## Ccoralli

seen the new nickel

there are some thing that still look cool from the top, like gars, and stingrays, and peacock bass, and everything else. plus, i can swim with my fish.


----------



## Ccoralli

nismo driver said:


> hmm i kinda dont see the point of having something like a pond or pool for fish unless it koi, i mean you really cant appreciate the fish from looking at it from above..
> 
> dont get me wrong i think it would be cool to have a pool full of miwed pygos kind of like that vid in the pic and vid section with the pool of cariba.. BUT it would be cool if there was a glass wall so you could view it from the side..
> [snapback]980186[/snapback]​


i agree about the glass wall, unfortainity i'm not rich enough to have a custom made pool


----------



## piranhasrule

Theres a guym who lives somewhere around my area (never met him but hes a customer at one of the fs i worked at) and hes really rich. He bought a huge house witha swimming pool but cant swim and figured he was too old to learn. So he stuck some heaters in there and put 3 red tail cats in. So he has a swimming pool for his fish!


----------



## Ccoralli

dude, that sounds f*cking awsome, i wish my house had a real pool


----------



## nismo driver

Ccoralli said:


> seen the new nickel
> 
> there are some thing that still look cool from the top, like gars, and stingrays, and peacock bass, and everything else. plus, i can swim with my fish.
> [snapback]980204[/snapback]​


yeah rays would be awesome..

never really thought of the swimming thing


----------



## Ccoralli

i was kidding about the swimming thing, wouldn't it be bad for the fish????


----------



## piranhasrule

id love to see what it actually looks like. Prince Nazeem ('has been' boxer) used to live around my area aswell and he was really intrested in fish, apparently he was very knowledgable on the hobby aswel,. He was a customer at the same fs (this is the one that yorkie goes to to take the pics) and he used to have some huge tanks with arowanas in and other large oddballs


----------



## Ccoralli

do peacock bass need heated water????? my house stays around 70


----------



## Ccoralli

i was thinking like 60 rbps, but the pool is inflatable, so one bite and.... a f*ck ton of water on my basement floor


----------



## piranhasrule

I think they do yes


----------



## nismo driver

do you think they would move this thread to the tank disucion if we keep going on about this topic?

how many times do you think we could get the thread moved?

that would be funny if this thread migrated around the whole forum, from tank discussion to non piranha topic to salt to shark aquarium to ect..


----------



## Ccoralli

i don't think they would move it now thats its this big..


----------



## Ccoralli

i got a cast net so i guess i will head out to the lake and see what i can catch... hope i don't get caught


----------



## smokinbubbles

Ccoralli have u ever heard of randys nursery http://www.randysnursery.com/
it is in Lawrenceville and they have all sorts of pond fish. they had some alligator gar babies last year that were about a foot long for 30 bucks. i really wanted ot get some but i just never really got around to it. i think i might do something like that this year.
J-Rod

the site has a list of some of the pond fish they carry.


----------



## pyrokingbrand

Does anyone know where i can get some really good orange sherbert push-pops? it would be appreciated


----------



## Ccoralli

J-rod, that place look awsome, i think i'll head out there this weekend. thanks


----------



## pyrokingbrand

i have a slight obsession over these things and I havent found any good ones lately. The flintstones are good but they are multi colored, so you only get 3 or 4 good ones in a box and thats honostly rediculous when you only eat the orange ones.


----------



## smokinbubbles

Ccoralli said:


> J-rod, that place look awsome, i think i'll head out there this weekend. thanks
> [snapback]980311[/snapback]​


yeah no problem, they are really helpful and they have some real nice ponds to get ideas from. i don't know what kind of fish they will have now since it is just starting to get warm but im sure they can give you some info about when they get their fish in.
J-Rod


----------



## Ccoralli

make your own

What you need:

2 cups (500mL) plain yogourt 
3/4 cup (175mL) frozen orange juice from concentrate, thawed 
1 tbsp (15mL) honey

What to do:

Combine all ingredients in bowl. Mix well. Pour into ice pop molds and freeze until firm - about 4 hours or overnight.

Makes 8 to 12 ice pops.

ice pop mold


----------



## cmoney

what do u think would happen if u taught a chip to light fireworks then got it high and drunk and gave it like fifty roman candles and a lighter


----------



## Ccoralli

you mean chimp right????

i don't think anything would happen, except 50 roman candles would go off


----------



## dwarfcat

Ccoralli said:


> make your own
> 
> What you need:
> 
> 2 cups (500mL) plain yogourt
> 3/4 cup (175mL) frozen orange juice from concentrate, thawed
> 1 tbsp (15mL) honey
> 
> What to do:
> 
> Combine all ingredients in bowl. Mix well. Pour into ice pop molds and freeze until firm - about 4 hours or overnight.
> 
> Makes 8 to 12 ice pops.
> 
> ice pop mold
> [snapback]980325[/snapback]​


That sounds pretty damn good. I remember having some popsicle molds back in the day. Next time I go home ill have to rummage through the garage and look for em.

+1


----------



## smokinbubbles

Ccoralli said:


> you mean chimp right????
> 
> i don't think anything would happen, except 50 roman candles would go off
> [snapback]980329[/snapback]​


ahahahahah!!! i think he was wanting to hear something like the world would come to and end or something :laugh: 
J-Rod


----------



## Ccoralli

yeah, thats my brother for you.....


----------



## dwarfcat

Sheriff Freak said:


> has anyone seen the new nickel??? i just saw it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]980187[/snapback]​


Those look pretty slick. Are they out yet or did you just find the pic on the net.


----------



## Ccoralli

there out


----------



## cmoney

hey just because chimp are the evoultionly superior species







doesnt mean they cant do massive damage with roman candles


----------



## Ccoralli

cmoney said:


> hey just because chimp are the evoultionly superior species
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt mean they cant do massive damage with roman candles
> [snapback]980375[/snapback]​


they could do more damage with m80's, those actually hurt when they hit you


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Damn! Nice nickel! Im gonna go pick some up when I go get my check!


----------



## Ccoralli

why the hell are they changing all the coins??? what wrong with the old ones


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i liked the old ones... the new ones are... diff idk im used to the old!


----------



## DominatorRhom

i dont get the money switching thing either....except for the 20's and 50's and 100's. those are worth counterfitting and should be made harder to duplicate. everything else is just a waste of taxpayer money imo.


----------



## Gordeez

nismo driver said:


> hmm i kinda dont see the point of having something like a pond or pool for fish *unless it koi*, i mean you really cant appreciate the fish from looking at it from above..
> [snapback]980186[/snapback]​











Koi are awesome too look at while feeding. Even when there not, there just so damn colorful and big.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

nod


----------



## piranhasrule

Gordeez said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm i kinda dont see the point of having something like a pond or pool for fish *unless it koi*, i mean you really cant appreciate the fish from looking at it from above..
> [snapback]980186[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> Koi are awesome too look at while feeding. Even when there not, there just so damn colorful and big.
> [snapback]980689[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Orfe look nice from above aswell

Iv won £50 but i have to share half with my sister, what should i spend it on? beer, beer, beer, food or beer?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

that nickel looks pretty kool... remember those old buffalo nickels?


----------



## Ccoralli

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> that nickel looks pretty kool... remember those old buffalo nickels?
> [snapback]981088[/snapback]​


yeah, i liked those better


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I think i still have some... oh and the mercury head dimes... used to collect those when I worked for Sav-on...

I remember going through the register looking for "rare" money... Also got me some silver certificates...


----------



## piranhasrule

piranhasrule said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOO!! got an interview at burtons, which is pretty sweet because thats where i get just about all my clothes from, so if i get a job there the staff discount will come in handy! And all that money to be spent on beer!! i mean all that money to be spent on better equipment for my fish lol
> 
> beets sitting round on my ass all day thinking about how nice it used to be to have money
> [snapback]979621[/snapback]​


More good news! just got a call from Envy, which is another clothes shop, got an interview on monday!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Nice job... any hos going in those places??


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i love jobs where hot girls work..... like the job i have at the moment but im leaving in 2 weeks so i can go out fishing again, there are 3 hot girls ive gotten with 2 of them.. i have 2 weeks to penitrate the 3rd... Im working on it but it isnt looking good. SIGH


----------



## Sheriff Freak

Ccoralli said:


> make your own
> 
> What you need:
> 
> 2 cups (500mL) plain yogourt
> 3/4 cup (175mL) frozen orange juice from concentrate, thawed
> 1 tbsp (15mL) honey
> 
> What to do:
> 
> Combine all ingredients in bowl. Mix well. Pour into ice pop molds and freeze until firm - about 4 hours or overnight.
> 
> Makes 8 to 12 ice pops.
> 
> ice pop mold
> [snapback]980325[/snapback]​


Just made some. there freezing right now. But i added chopped up strawberrys MMMMMMMMM. cant wait to try them


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

get some poon and get out...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

u know it.... but my new job there is no poon. ha only herion addicts on a fishing boat. JOY


----------



## Sheriff Freak

these damn pops take soooooo long to freeze wtf im so impatient i wanna eat one damnit!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

just went to jack in the box....


----------



## killarbee

beer'o'clock again
















cheers


----------



## pyrokingbrand

thanks for the sherbert recipe, much appreciated lol.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> just went to jack in the box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]981554[/snapback]​


never been.........any good?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

fast food - burgers and such...

I got a ceasar salad... because no gym tonight...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

where are they located in the US?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

yeah... US...

its a good place... mainly burgers... some other stuff too


----------



## Sheriff Freak

what parts of the US?? south, west?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

i think its nationwide...

hey do you have Tacobell over there?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

hell yeah we do. LOVE THAT PLACE. its the only fast food i eat. the other sh*t makes me feel f*cking gross.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

how about Wendy's? or Carl's Jr


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah wendys..... Jr. Bacon cheeseburger NO MAYO extraaaaaa PICKLES!!!!!

and no carls Jr. whats that?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Fo sho... !

Carls Jr... is not nation wide here... its like burger king...

how about pizza places? Dominos pizza?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah we have domino's pizza hut papa gino's papa johns....... ummm thats about it for chains pizza resturants.

what about in cali?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

well... little caesars... papa Johns... dominos... Pizza hut....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Oh yeah.... la Pizza Loca.... LOL


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah little ceaser too but thats more near RI i think..... "pizza pizza" right?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah theres no la pizza loco here haha


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

YEAH! You guys really dont have jack-in-the-box????


----------



## Sheriff Freak

nope........ is it like a mcdonalds/burgerking/wendys?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

yup.... but you have Sonics? or In-n-Out... ya know that may only be in cali too...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

they advertise sonics on TV.. never seen one... in N out not around here!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

same here.. i see ads for sonics... but never seen one... do you have white castle?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

nah but been to one in NYC, you?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

missouri i think... we dont have that here either









do you have denny's?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah we have dennis not to close to my house but in fallriver (city near me) and in New hamp they have them too. youu?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

yup.... how about olive garden? Or panda express?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

i must still be hungry!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

panda express nope... olive garden yes. that place is good.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

u have a bugaboo creek? or smokey bones? or texas state road house?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

i worked at one when i was in college.... THERE ARE HOS there for sure... lots of **** work there too... so you're the only straight guy... and all the hos want some!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

none of those.... any good?


----------



## taylorhedrich

Fast food is digusting, and will clog your arteries for sure. I like McDonald's vegetarian salads for the most part...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah when u go tthere all the dudes are gay... the girls are hot too. jobs with bitches are the best.

you got any 99's around u? or applebee's?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

oh gad...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

taylorhedrich said:


> Fast food is digusting, and will clog your arteries for sure. I like McDonald's vegetarian salads for the most part...:laugh:
> [snapback]981698[/snapback]​


we dont care.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

applebees for sure...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Sheriff Freak said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fast food is digusting, and will clog your arteries for sure. I like McDonald's vegetarian salads for the most part...:laugh:
> [snapback]981698[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> we dont care.:nod:
> [snapback]981701[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

im hungry now.. maybe ill travel to a jack n the box! i wounder where one is near me... do you have a tom hortons?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

no tom hortons... you have red lobster?


----------



## nismo driver

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think its nationwide...
> 
> hey do you have Tacobell over there?
> [snapback]981615[/snapback]​


i never saw jack in the box until i moved to texas, tehy dont have it in the north east ive never seen it in NJ NY MA CT VT or NH..

they do have alot of differnt stuff on teh menu that places like mcD's or BK..

sonic is better but we dont have those around here either in the north east


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah we got red lobster.... tom hortons is more canada i think... we just got one around here.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

jack is a good place... but hella greasy!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

how about del taco


----------



## Sheriff Freak

no del taco here


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

really?

damn


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i worked 4 days with my dad havent got payed yet... gonna ask for some money lets see how it goes over!!!!! WISH MY ASS LUCK


----------



## nismo driver

Sheriff Freak said:


> panda express nope... olive garden yes. that place is good.
> [snapback]981689[/snapback]​


olive garden is like the McD's of italian food but i grew up and live in northern NJ and we have hundreds of little italian places around here even the shitty ones blow olive garden away!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

gooooooooooooooood luck man... get some hos in the mean time..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

nismo driver said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> panda express nope... olive garden yes. that place is good.
> [snapback]981689[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> olive garden is like the McD's of italian food but i grew up and live in northern NJ and we have hundreds of little italian places around here even the shitty ones blow olive garden away!
> [snapback]981732[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

really?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

olive garden is good sh*t here... we dont know any better LOL


----------



## Sheriff Freak

f*cking bastard gave me 20 bucks. DAMNIT im broke.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

that blows man... cant even get a Rhom with that...


----------



## Finta

Sheriff Freak said:


> i have something to say. im quitting piranha-fury. you guys all f*cking suck! i got bored a long time ago with this p.o.s site its really gay and for losers
> [snapback]981759[/snapback]​


wow. just leave instead of doing this goodbye message sh*t.loser


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

ohhh kay?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

Finta said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have something to say. im quitting piranha-fury. you guys all f*cking suck! i got bored a long time ago with this p.o.s site its really gay and for losers
> [snapback]981759[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> wow. just leave instead of doing this goodbye message sh*t.loser
> [snapback]981817[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ha when did i say that.... HAHAHAHA









and thats my point exactly these new members being poon's and spamming and posting like idiots. Yet im worse right thePACK? that makes sence i can really see that too.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

im hungry again....


----------



## Sheriff Freak

hit up jack n the box! i just ordered some pizza's from popa johns


----------



## piranhasrule

im really drunk so i can hardly read so i missed the last 2 pages, if anything important happened just tell me!!



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Nice job... any hos going in those places??
> [snapback]981276[/snapback]​


Hell yeh, the lass who is giving me the interview at burtons is fit as! il spend the whole interview starin at her tits!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

staring at boobies is nice... that is how i met my wife... i think... I dont remember... LOL


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

pizza sounds good... but I am trying to get more cut... i may go to the gym tonight after all...


----------



## piranhasrule

i might be going to the gym tomorrow, my friends just joined and has put my name down for a free trial, i really need to get in shape to pull this lass i like, but i dont think it will happen if i keep drinking all this beer lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

hahah... beer is not too good, because of the carbs... but hey... fun is fun...


----------



## MR HARLEY

Keep all your Fine Moms and Dope Sisters away from HARLEY ...Or they will get "Turned Out" ......Bank on it !!!

CONSIDER THIS A WARNING


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

you can have my mom... she's 50... have fun ...


----------



## MR HARLEY

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you can have my mom... she's 50... have fun ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]981914[/snapback]​


The one in the Bow flex commercial right








She can Gum Me


----------



## K fizzly

i have sourdough bread...and shreaded cheese...ne ideas ? im f*cking hungry


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

MR HARLEY said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can have my mom... she's 50... have fun ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]981914[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> The one in the Bow flex commercial right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can Gum Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]981916[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

okay... shes 65 :rasp:


----------



## piranhasrule

im really pissed off. some of you may remember the thread i made awhile ago about the girl that was being used and i didnt no what to do about it. well that girl is the one that i like, but now shes goes out with a lad thats supposed to be the hardest lad in doncaster, and i no that this lad is shagging people behind her back (he even had a threesome behind her back 2night) but if i tell her then im garunteed to get my head smashed against a kurb (this is what he usually does to people that f*ck with him) MAN IM PISSED OFF!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Dont ever tell on a fellow guy... we have to stick together...

besides... hos DO NOT giva sh*t about you...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

otherwise, she would be riding your wiener....


----------



## K fizzly

piranhasrule said:


> im really pissed off. some of you may remember the thread i made awhile ago about the girl that was being used and i didnt no what to do about it. well that girl is the one that i like, but now shes goes out with a lad thats supposed to be the hardest lad in doncaster, and i no that this lad is shagging people behind her back (he even had a threesome behind her back 2night) but if i tell her then im garunteed to get my head smashed against a kurb (this is what he usually does to people that f*ck with him) MAN IM PISSED OFF!
> [snapback]981936[/snapback]​


curbing..? har...threesome..? dont believe that either...


----------



## K fizzly

how is he the "toughest" guy in the city..gang up on him and jump his ass


----------



## piranhasrule

Not necesserily sp? true, i told her the truth about what the lad was doin last time n she listened to me and finished him, then we got pretty close before my friends fucked it up for me by takin the piss all the time. But i seriously doubt its worth getting put in hostpital for the sake of protecting a close friends feelings


----------



## piranhasrule

k fizzley, this dude is not a guy to be messed with, hes only 17 but goes round town on a friday, satday night looking for kosovans just to fight with. He regulaly picks fights with grown men and fucks them up, believe me iv seen it happen


----------



## Gordeez

Drink some Jack, alot of it, you become invincible!
Pain is nothing :nod:


----------



## piranhasrule

Who else is drunk now? i sure as hell am!!!


----------



## piranhasrule

Gordeez said:


> Drink some Jack, alot of it, you become invincible!
> Pain is nothing :nod:
> [snapback]981964[/snapback]​


im a wuss, nettle stings hurt me lol


----------



## K fizzly

get ppl get bats...hurt him...there u go


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> get ppl get bats...hurt him...there u go
> [snapback]981987[/snapback]​


Fizzle *Virg*izzle you oughta go look for some Hoes to shag Chump Duece


----------



## K fizzly

gordeezy drunkeverywheezy..im trying dude but i cant


----------



## piranhasrule

dnt think im gonna say anything. iv come to the conclusion that my health is worth more then a girl. I only no of one person that this lad has ever backed down too. The lads my mate but he isnt a fighter so i couldnt rely on him to get my back.


----------



## Gordeez

piranhasrule said:


> dnt think im gonna say anything. iv come to the *conclusion that my health is worth more then a girl*. I only no of one person that this lad has ever backed down too. The lads my mate but he isnt a fighter so i couldnt rely on him to get my back.
> [snapback]981992[/snapback]​


good Thinking there. id NEVER EVER fight or a Dame.

Besides, If you get your ass whooped, imagine all those days you'd have to go without a******


----------



## K fizzly

how big is this guy...and how come he backed down from the other guy...im getting confused with all the lads so from now on

tough guy=lad

guy he backs down from=mate


----------



## piranhasrule

Ok then just for you fizz.

LAD goes out with a close friend, but i no hes shagging people behind her back (but im not going to do anything because im a wuss)

ME- not going to do anything about it because theres only one person that has ever stood upto this LAD and come out of it unhurt

MATE- only person to ever stand up to this LAD and not get an ass whooping (infact thr LAD backed down) but my MATE isnt a fighter and cant be relied on in a fight


----------



## piranhasrule

oh and the LAD is pretty big, say 6ftish and built like a brick sh*t house


----------



## K fizzly

lol do u have pix...im curious now...so hes the meanest guy in england...?

what did the MATE stand up to him about

does the LAD have ne freinds or hes a lone wolf

and is he cool or he just pix fights for no reason...he reminds me of jason yi


----------



## piranhasrule

K fizzly said:


> lol do u have pix...im curious now...so hes the meanest guy in england...?
> 
> what did the MATE stand up to him about
> 
> does the LAD have ne freinds or hes a lone wolf
> 
> and is he cool or he just pix fights for no reason...he reminds me of jason yi
> [snapback]982020[/snapback]​


no i dont have pix of him. hes not the meanist in england, but hes supposed to be one of the toughest in my area for his age, and also alot tougher then alot of adults aswell.

my mate stood up to him because he was with a friend and his friend walked into this LADS friend in a shop by accident. So the LAD threatened my MATES friend so my MATE stood up and threatened the LAD, and so the LAD backed down. (i reckon my MATE could take on most people his age but hes just too nice too do it, i mean he can make my nose bleed just from the pressure he apllies doing a 'gentle' bear hug!!

Yes the LAD has quite a large crew, which can usually be found outside mcdonalds shouting abuse and spitting on kosavans


----------



## K fizzly

wtf is kosavans...ppl from kosovo?


----------



## Fido

no you fool. its a new type of van, its like a convertable with spinnners and optional V10. they target the "i wanna be cool like black people" crowd.


----------



## piranhasrule

yeh thats exactly what they are fizz. There are quite afew people from around here that seem to take offence to them being in this country for some reason


----------



## acestro

998,710 to go...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

oh well... some day....


----------



## Sheriff Freak

does he want it to be pages or post's?????? because if he wants crazy pages someone post a bunch of pics and we will keep quoting every time we reply. it will fill up paged like mad.


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767

picachu sucks im better than that gay guy


----------



## Death in #'s

Sheriff Freak said:


> does he want it to be pages or post's?????? because if he wants crazy pages someone post a bunch of pics and we will keep quoting every time we reply. it will fill up paged like mad.
> [snapback]982121[/snapback]​


----------



## RhomZilla

Damn.. 5 more hrs and still havent done my taxes. Can you say Procrastinator??


----------



## Death in #'s

RhomZilla said:


> Damn.. 5 more hrs and still havent done my taxes. Can you say Procrastinator??
> [snapback]982198[/snapback]​










dam u are assed


----------



## Gordeez

Dr. Green said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> does he want it to be pages or post's?????? because if he wants crazy pages someone post a bunch of pics and we will keep quoting every time we reply. it will fill up paged like mad.
> [snapback]982121[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]982185[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









Thats a classic image.

I wonder what ever happened to Sweet ''sucker punch'' Lu?


----------



## Pacuguy

i need head


----------



## Sheriff Freak

last night i got drunk off of cheap ass vodka (Rubinof) and cheap ass rum (Reberto)......... got into boxing matches one 2 lost one.... have a nice plump lip and tossed up all the cheap booz by the end of the night


----------



## Ccoralli

just got back from my sister's school play "west side story" it sucked my ass.

i did get a little channel cat today thou


----------



## Fido




----------



## Clown_Loach_King

If I would have known it only took 50 cent to kill rap, I would have chipped in a long time ago.


----------



## piranhasrule

i got the 4gig mini ipod yesada, best £140 iv ever spent


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

wow


----------



## piranhasrule

just thought id share that with ya lol seing as this is the thread for random useless comments


----------



## Gordeez

Finally Downloaded all teh southpark Epsiodes again, divx.
had em before, Stupid Brother Deleted em








But i RE-downloaded em!!


----------



## BigChuckP

South park rocks!


----------



## King Oscar

ya south park is coo but oscars rock too


----------



## Death in #'s

south park is way too funny


----------



## Sheriff Freak

south park


----------



## Gordeez

You know what pisses me off?
These sick f*cking child Molestors, Rapists, anything to harm Children.
these motherfockers oughta get the chair and fry for that bullshit.
Like that sh*t that happened in Florida, thats pure f*cking bullshit
and it pisses me off. One someone has commited a Rape or anything related to that, EXECUTE THE SON OF A BITCH!

We need more people like Nugent!
"To show you how radical I am, I want carjackers dead. I want rapists dead. I want burglars dead. I want child molesters dead. I want the bad guys dead. No court case. No parole. No early release. I want 'em dead. Get a gun and when they attack you, shoot 'em."


----------



## Death in #'s

nugent is the man
crazy but the man


----------



## Gordeez

Dr. Green said:


> *nugent is the man*
> crazy but the man
> [snapback]984785[/snapback]​


----------



## TormenT

dahaertydg


----------



## Gordeez

I found waway to get drunk quick and cheap
like buy a 6 pk, and drink em as fast ass possible.
im talking like 6-7 swigs per swigging.
thats what ive been doing, i went thoguh 5 beers since like 10:10 pm and its like 10:43 pm
right now. its awesome.
Also, I have liek like 4 more beers along my widow seal just sitting there, cause its cold and brreezy and keeping my beeers cold.
its awesome


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Damnit... i drank too much water after the gym... now i gotta piss every 5 mins...lol


----------



## Gordeez

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Damnit... i drank too much water after the gym... now i gotta piss every 5 mins...lol
> [snapback]985131[/snapback]​


dude, thast why i dont drnk ater
It makes me bleed the lizard ALOT
its Ridiculous!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

but i have to hydrate myself.... oh well... clear piss for tonight... ahhaha


----------



## Gordeez

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> but i have to hydrate myself.... oh well... clear piss for tonight... ahhaha
> [snapback]985155[/snapback]​


Touche sober one.
howev, when I dirnk alot of eber, my Piss come s out clkear, but when i drink fruit punch, it comes out yellow and stanky.
but with booze its clear and oderless


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

When im not drunk and im public bathrooms,sometimes i get pee anxiety when other people are around. When im really smashed i'll pee freely walking down the middle of a street.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

LOL... i feel the same way when hosing down...


----------



## mori0174

I never really have a problem peeing. It's kind of fun peeing when you drink a lot because peeing feels kinda good.


----------



## Ccoralli

come on guys, don't let this die now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nismo driver

i think it was the peeing comment its kind of hard to follow up after that..

umm i cant think of anything..

i did find a bunch o fsites this morning about grafitti thismorning that where pretty cool, maybe i should have posted it here insteady of making a new thread.. i think it got only one response... im a failure at posting things that i think others will find interesting.. god i suck!


----------



## King Oscar

i


----------



## King Oscar

think


----------



## King Oscar

we


----------



## King Oscar

can


----------



## King Oscar

beat


----------



## King Oscar

that


----------



## King Oscar

record


----------



## King Oscar

lol


----------



## King Oscar

brb got to go use the bathroom


----------



## RedBelly Dom

thats pretty crazy a million threads.


----------



## King Oscar

ahhhhh ok im back much better


----------



## King Oscar

so are there any new games out there that are good


----------



## King Oscar

sweet dude i just go my 3rd skull


----------



## King Oscar

is the new splinter cell game any good


----------



## King Oscar

dude we r going to hit 46 pages soon


----------



## King Oscar

sweet


----------



## King Oscar

oscars rule!!!


----------



## King Oscar

pacu suck!!!


----------



## King Oscar

hell ya!!!


----------



## King Oscar

dude this is post 1343 i think
lets find out


----------



## King Oscar

how old is ever1?


----------



## RedBelliedMonster

King Piranha said:


> pacu suck!!!
> [snapback]986295[/snapback]​


I agree


----------



## nismo driver

King Piranha said:


> how old is ever1?
> [snapback]986299[/snapback]​


there is a pionned thread for that topic..

i think part of the reason this thread has gone as far as it has is that it is not just stupid post whoing replies but actually one really long conversation that has changed topics about forty times..


----------



## King Oscar

RedBelliedMonster said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> 
> pacu suck!!!
> [snapback]986295[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986301[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 hell ya to that dude i they are a waste of space and waste of money


----------



## Phenek

King Piranha said:


> RedBelliedMonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> 
> pacu suck!!!
> [snapback]986295[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986301[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell ya to that dude i they are a waste of space and waste of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986307[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yeah ! I agree !!!


----------



## King Oscar

pacu can kiss my








lol


----------



## King Oscar

can some1 say something 
anything


----------



## King Oscar

we are almost at page 46


----------



## King Oscar

o wait we are nice
lol


----------



## sadboy

Man a lot of people are using this thread just to be a post whore. What a waste. Maybe new rules should be put in this thread.


----------



## King Oscar

dude do u like my new pic


----------



## King Oscar

im out ill brb later


----------



## King Oscar

peace


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767

I eat but crust


----------



## crazyklown89

C'mon guys just a lil less than 1,000 times what we already have and we'll reach our goal!


----------



## Gordeez

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> I eat but crust
> [snapback]986385[/snapback]​


Figures









So today, im probably going to Power drink the last of the 6 beers!


----------



## K fizzly

Gordeez said:


> FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat but crust
> [snapback]986385[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today, im probably going to Power drink the last of the 6 beers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986546[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i think i can guess wut the cause or reason of ur death will be in the future


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat but crust
> [snapback]986385[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today, im probably going to Power drink the last of the 6 beers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986546[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think i can guess wut the cause or reason of ur death will be in the future
> [snapback]986567[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Maybe FOnsworth, But I can say this, ''I WILL NOT DIE A *VIRG*in.''
Can you say that Fonsworth? 
And my liver is Awesome! its Stupendous! Its immaculate! Its everything you wanna be DAMMIT! Same goes for yorkie and Sharpteef


----------



## King Oscar

im back


----------



## King Oscar

brb i got to take a dump


----------



## C.D.

hhhmmm... soooo family guy is funny...


----------



## K fizzly

Gordeez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat but crust
> [snapback]986385[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today, im probably going to Power drink the last of the 6 beers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986546[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think i can guess wut the cause or reason of ur death will be in the future
> [snapback]986567[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe FOnsworth, But I can say this, ''I WILL NOT DIE A *VIRG*in.''
> Can you say that Fonsworth?
> And my liver is Awesome! its Stupendous! Its immaculate! Its everything you wanna be DAMMIT! Same goes for yorkie and Sharpteef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986633[/snapback]​
Click to expand...




Dr. Green said:


> :rasp:
> [snapback]986646[/snapback]​










well the only reason why ur not a virgin is because u use date rape pills or get them drunk to the point they dont know wtf they are doing and will bone ne one including u


----------



## Death in #'s

C.D. said:


> hhhmmm... soooo family guy is funny...
> [snapback]986698[/snapback]​










the greatest ever


----------



## C.D.

hhhmmm. . .new season coming soon...

gonna watch it...
gonna be good...
gonna laugh...


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat but crust
> [snapback]986385[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today, im probably going to Power drink the last of the 6 beers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986546[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think i can guess wut the cause or reason of ur death will be in the future
> [snapback]986567[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe FOnsworth, But I can say this, ''I WILL NOT DIE A *VIRG*in.''
> Can you say that Fonsworth?
> And my liver is Awesome! its Stupendous! Its immaculate! Its everything you wanna be DAMMIT! Same goes for yorkie and Sharpteef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986633[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]986646[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well the only reason why ur not a virgin is because u use date rape pills or get them drunk to the point they dont know wtf they are doing and will bone ne one including u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]986707[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

VIRGizzle, dont be a hater. mmm'kay.
Someday, you too might get laid,, I doubt it, but someday you might.











Dr. Green said:


> C.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> hhhmmm... soooo family guy is funny...
> [snapback]986698[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: the greatest ever
> [snapback]986709[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

















Ive downloaded all 3 seasons t my PC and been watching em.
Family guy is awesome. Glad to hear teh new season is coming back


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

diiiiirrrrt, did you say that you had to take a dump?


----------



## Gordeez

i have jsut finished my second quart
ad it tastes great!


----------



## Piranha King

this thread sucks.
wes


----------



## pantast1c

I need more Ps, bigger tank, more money, more time.


----------



## AUTiger36

so does everybody else here


----------



## BigChuckP

C.D. said:


> hhhmmm. . .new season coming soon...
> 
> gonna watch it...
> gonna be good...
> gonna laugh...
> [snapback]986714[/snapback]​


not going to be able to watch it







but hell I am in Germany where the beer tastes better so no loss


----------



## Gordeez

BigChuckP said:


> C.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> hhhmmm. . .new season coming soon...
> 
> gonna watch it...
> gonna be good...
> gonna laugh...
> [snapback]986714[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> not going to be able to watch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hell I am in Germany where the beer tastes better so no loss
> [snapback]987330[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Maybe, But we GOT Family guy AND beer :rasp:


----------



## Ccoralli

sadboy1981 said:


> Man a lot of people are using this thread just to be a post whore. What a waste. Maybe new rules should be put in this thread.
> [snapback]986363[/snapback]​


only that king piranha *** has been post whoring, we have acctually been having cnversations on here...


----------



## DominatorRhom

ha...the chat thread


----------



## Gordeez

Ccoralli said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man a lot of people are using this thread just to be a post whore. What a waste. Maybe new rules should be put in this thread.
> [snapback]986363[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> only that king piranha *** has been post whoring, we have acctually been having cnversations on here...
> [snapback]987699[/snapback]​
Click to expand...










Yea, I ahd some good types on here as well.


----------



## King Oscar

man its all about the oscars


----------



## King Oscar

i mean they are agressive and crazzy


----------



## King Oscar

page 47?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## King Oscar

yes dude we better beat that one site on most posts


----------



## King Oscar

best rapper tupac


----------



## King Oscar

nobody is better than tupac


----------



## King Oscar

aaaaaaa im so lazzy


----------



## K fizzly

King Piranha said:


> nobody is better than tupac
> [snapback]988194[/snapback]​










just cuz hes dead doesnt make him the best rapper ever...but o well its ur opinion


----------



## Sheriff Freak

ive been drunk all weekend.... got 6 hours of sleep total.. last night was wasted by the fire and was dared to toss a red hot coal in my mouth and chew it up and spit it out.... my tongue hurts


----------



## Sheriff Freak

ive been drunk all weekend.... got 6 hours of sleep total.. last night was wasted by the fire and was dared to toss a red hot coal in my mouth and chew it up and spit it out.... my tongue hurts


----------



## Gordeez

Post whores SUCK









Today, I helped a friend clean his mom's forntosa tank, frst time in....4-5 years!!!!!

Anyhow, Im thinking about redoing my sand.
Since I didnt clean it out Very well, im thinking about re-doing it, buying some sand, clean it out, and drop it in and re-plant my plants and practially start over.
I get pissed off cause my sand has little dust, so my water is never %100 clear as id like it to be and my filters get sandy.
My try the Twitcho approach to clean it.

Commetns? Suggestions? Anything?


----------



## K fizzly

frontosas are sweet...so when are u gonna get a jag and drop those damn pink deformed convicts...


----------



## Death in #'s

King Piranha stop that frigin post whoring







its very annoying


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> frontosas are sweet...so when are u gonna get a jag and drop those damn pink deformed convicts...
> [snapback]988582[/snapback]​










When I get a real Job, parents move out and try and turn teh garage into my fish room, and set-up an adequate tank to house them properly











Dr. Green said:


> King Piranha stop that frigin post whoring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its very annoying
> [snapback]988620[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly

a fish room? how many tanks u planning to get...and wut fishies u planning to keep


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> a fish room? how many tanks u planning to get...and wut fishies u planning to keep
> [snapback]988630[/snapback]​


If i can set-up and mvoe into the garage in the back,
Who knows man. Its like 900 Sq ft, one huge room, so i could fit whatever my budget allows.


----------



## K fizzly

damn 900 square feet...dont go over board and become a fish geek...id just get like 2 huge tanks...like 2 200 +tanks...damn for u 1 200+with africans haha photo whore galore...and then a 300 large cichlid tank


----------



## King Oscar

asFaofUnopasCdgnKoidfYngiOosfnUg
lol
read the capital lettters


----------



## King Oscar

lol


----------



## King Oscar

pacus are for noobs


----------



## King Oscar

i hate pacu


----------



## King Oscar

post #1400


----------



## pamonster

Nac uoy daer siht
Ah ah ah ah


----------



## pamonster

HAHA I win!
1 to nothing! 
I win!


----------



## king red belly

gay


----------



## Gordeez

**** are killing this Thread!








im off to buy some 40's to cure my anger :laugh:


----------



## DominatorRhom

killing what thread. this is all about post whoring. and making the longest thread we can make. so everyone is helping. group hug everyone


----------



## Fido

whoring


----------



## diceman69

Dream truck Fido.


----------



## piranhasrule

DominatorRhom said:


> killing what thread. this is all about post whoring. and making the longest thread we can make. so everyone is helping. group hug everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]988916[/snapback]​


its not helping when people post like 10 replys in a row, when it could all be put in 1 reply, its just stupid and f*cking ennoying


----------



## nismo driver

Fido said:


> whoring
> [snapback]988991[/snapback]​


HO RE SIT!


----------



## Fido

nismo driver said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> whoring
> [snapback]988991[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> HO RE SIT!
> [snapback]989326[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

pic of my exhaust


----------



## Ccoralli

sadboy1981 said:


> Man a lot of people are using this thread just to be a post whore. What a waste. Maybe new rules should be put in this thread.
> [snapback]986363[/snapback]​


if you look at the post before king piranha started posting you will se that we were having conversations, not just posting random sh*t (for the most part) and people wern't posting 10 time at once.

king piranha... stop f*cking around, don't get this thread closed. if you have something to say, say it in ONE POST


----------



## DominatorRhom

well, i didnt look through the whole thing. posting 10 times at once is just blatant post whoring, and a waste of bandwidth. but a lot of the rest is whoring it up a little.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I had a steak burrito for Lunch!


----------



## King Oscar

ok im sorry


----------



## King Oscar

so what kind of fish does every1 have


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Piranhas


----------



## Winkyee

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Piranhas
> [snapback]990215[/snapback]​


Yeah, 
I got me a few of them fish too.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

just got home... time for some food!


----------



## Avatar~God

well seeing how there is no real topic going on here i will say this.

HI


----------



## King Oscar

dude its all about the oscar


----------



## Gordeez

Anyone see the new Bankruptcy Law Bush signed?
I tihnk its good and its about f*cking time. Too many people collecting that crap
just so that they dont have to pay for there sh*t. too many Abusers on it.


----------



## Ccoralli

Gordeez said:


> Anyone see the new Bankruptcy Law Bush signed?
> I tihnk its good and its about f*cking time. Too many people collecting that crap
> just so that they dont have to pay for there sh*t. too many Abusers on it.
> [snapback]990553[/snapback]​


i havn't seen it, whats the deal with it?


----------



## KumbiaQueens

so I'm thinking my MGR wants to give me a promotion rather than the one in training already. He was telling me how he does stuff, as if he wants me to do it in the future. He also had me handle a situation about missing cash, and go through the housekeeping papers to find out how an extra room was put in, where it came from, and why it was there in the first place. Weird thing being though, one guest suggested that I get a raise when he was walking out of the lobby this morning.


----------



## heffer2028

my fish tank is pretty dirty.. i really need to clean it. but whenever i clean it, it just keeps getting dirty really fast. I need to get a UV sterilizer, but when my cousin went to the pet store they were like 120 bucks. I WAS F THAT!!!!!!!! ill get one online for much cheaper. so that is what im going to do about that.


----------



## KumbiaQueens

if you have a petsmart in the area, print a quote from their online store, and take it into the actual store, they should honor the discount. I got the AC 500 for like $50 when the store had it for $75


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

life can really suck at times


----------



## Winkyee

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> life can really suck at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]991061[/snapback]​


It's them times that make you appreciate the good times so much more....


----------



## piranhasrule

just got back from buying some fish for my pond. I got 3 ghosties and 3 koi, but when i was looking at some of the fish i overheard 2 people talking to one of the workers about what they could put in there marine tank. This store doesnt even sell marine fish so nothing they sell could go in there. Guess what he says? 'all these fish could go in your tank' i was like WTF!!! then he sold them 2 sturgeon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! these fish arent even a tank fish let alone marine


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

get some nice plecos for that pond too...:nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I hate work... oh well, better go on break!


----------



## Fido

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> life can really suck at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]991061[/snapback]​


?? what wrong ABB?


----------



## Gordeez

I am gunan go and get some Chinese Food...and maybe a Duece Duece :nod:


----------



## piranhasrule

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> get some nice plecos for that pond too...:nod:
> [snapback]991384[/snapback]​


im in england so the plecos would probably be too cold in my pond


----------



## RedBelly Dom

i just fed my piranhas some krill


----------



## Gordeez

I just bought a 5-6 inche Green Terror....$9 and some change!


----------



## RedBelly Dom

nice green terror are pretty nice fish.


----------



## Gordeez

RedBelly Dom said:


> nice green terror are pretty nice fish.
> [snapback]991801[/snapback]​


Yea, this dude was flaring his ass off at the store.
Only problems? Looks like he has/had a littel bit of HITH.
But with my weekly water changes and good filteration, I dont think i should be all that worried.


----------



## RedBelly Dom

yeah ur terror should be fine.


----------



## Gordeez

RedBelly Dom said:


> yeah ur terror should be fine.
> [snapback]991809[/snapback]​


GIddy up.

I drank a 40 before I went to school, at 6 and I drank aother after i got at 8:15
and now im drinking another ne, its awesome.

My internet is slow these days.


----------



## pamonster

I havent had a 40 in hours


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Aye, so what happened to that cherrywine stuff?


----------



## piranhasrule

can some one please put this 40 oz thing in english terms? i.e PINTS!!!!


----------



## Gordeez

piranhasrule said:


> can some one please put this 40 oz thing in english terms? i.e PINTS!!!!
> [snapback]993647[/snapback]​


Its alot of beer man.
Im not sure about Pints, but Id say about...3-3 1/2. And its actually Malt Liqour which has
a little bit more Alcohol then your standard Beers :nod:


----------



## piranhasrule

ahh ok, well i was drinking carling and fosters tonight. I only had about 11 cans as im saving my money for tomorrow night. We had a downing contest, and a friend downed a pint in like 4 secands, which is pretty damm impressive if you ask me!!! Then we went out and smoked some weed so im pretty buzzed at the moment!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

thought i would contribute today

this is someone avatar that i saved cause i cant get enough of it


----------



## Gordeez

piranhasrule said:


> ahh ok, well i was drinking carling and fosters tonight. I only had about 11 cans as im saving my money for tomorrow night. We had a downing contest, and a friend downed a pint in like 4 secands, which is pretty damm impressive if you ask me!!! Then we went out and smoked some weed so im pretty buzzed at the moment!
> [snapback]993714[/snapback]​


Update, a 40 Oz is Acrually 4 Pints!!
Just checked a Pint of Dasani Water, Those little .9 ouncers.



MR.FREEZ said:


> thought i would contribute today
> 
> this is someone avatar that i saved cause i cant get enough of it
> [snapback]993720[/snapback]​











I had that Video, till I formated my HD.
That one and the Monkney Drinking his Pee


----------



## King Oscar

wow this this is a long thread


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

+1


----------



## aburnzi

Were gttin there....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

braves all the way baby!


----------



## Pacuguy

i just got head
and it was awsome.


----------



## BigChuckP

Went out last night to a birthday party, drank beer, wine, something with sugar, limes, and an alcohol like tequila, and some drink that we set on fire and stirred, pretty cool, pic below.
Then went to a disco drank and danced like crazy 
went to my friends apt drank wine and sekt til the sun came up
germany rules...good times.


----------



## BigChuckP

oh yeah pic


----------



## mrbmum33

THis guy I work with cut his hair while drunk.....anyone else have experience in drunkin hair styling? Obviously it didn't turn out well


----------



## piranhasrule

mrbmum33 said:


> THis guy I work with cut his hair while drunk.....anyone else have experience in drunkin hair styling? Obviously it didn't turn out well
> [snapback]994270[/snapback]​


I used to have pretty long hair, then got drunk at a friends house and we shaved it all off!! i mean down to the skin, i had no hair at all. I had a school trip 2 days later and the place we stayed at had a load of geordies staying there. I got non stop ripping for like 3 days!


----------



## BigChuckP

piranhasrule said:


> mrbmum33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THis guy I work with cut his hair while drunk.....anyone else have experience in drunkin hair styling? Obviously it didn't turn out well
> [snapback]994270[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have pretty long hair, then got drunk at a friends house and we shaved it all off!! i mean down to the skin, i had no hair at all. I had a school trip 2 days later and the place we stayed at had a load of *geordies *staying there. I got non stop ripping for like 3 days!
> [snapback]994390[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

?

+1


----------



## piranhasrule

chuck, geordies are people from newcastle. Most are loud and ennoying (not all though so dont be getting offended if ya a geordie) But these ones didnt shut up about it for the whole stay 'haha look at baldy over there' etc


----------



## Dawgnutz

MR.FREEZ said:


> thought i would contribute today
> 
> this is someone avatar that i saved cause i cant get enough of it
> [snapback]993720[/snapback]​










Thats too funny!!


----------



## Ccoralli

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Aye, so what happened to that cherrywine stuff?
> [snapback]993088[/snapback]​


havn't been to the store yet, ill probably go on mon or tues


----------



## crazyklown89

What is this cherrywine you speak of?


----------



## DominatorRhom

haha, great stuff

+1


----------



## Gordeez

Larry The Cable guy is Awesome!!!!! GIT R DONE~!!


----------



## king red belly

yup


----------



## king red belly

this is a long thread


----------



## DominatorRhom

and gradually getting longer


----------



## Gordeez

And while its getting longer, im sitting here Dirnking a 40 ouncer, my second one might i add, and atching Seinfeld!! Im wathcing this epiosode
seinfeld 05x14 - the marine biologist 
For you that dont know, that means, Season 5 EPisode 14 :nod:


----------



## King Oscar

nice pic dude


----------



## Fido




----------



## DC_Cichlid

Fido said:


> [snapback]995419[/snapback]​


----------



## icedizzle

Crazy we are almost at 50 pages


----------



## DC_Cichlid

commmmooonn 50!


----------



## icedizzle

Damit I wanted to be page 50


----------



## BigChuckP

Gordeez said:


> And while its getting longer, im sitting here Dirnking a 40 ouncer, my second one might i add, and atching Seinfeld!! Im wathcing this epiosode
> seinfeld 05x14 - the marine biologist
> For you that dont know, that means, Season 5 EPisode 14 :nod:
> [snapback]995388[/snapback]​


I love seinfeld. I downloaded every episode and watched them in order....yeah you can make fun of me...took a long ass time watched a one or two a day, on hang-over days I would watch lots...


----------



## Gordeez

BigChuckP said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while its getting longer, im sitting here Dirnking a 40 ouncer, my second one might i add, and atching Seinfeld!! Im wathcing this epiosode
> seinfeld 05x14 - the marine biologist
> For you that dont know, that means, Season 5 EPisode 14 :nod:
> [snapback]995388[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love seinfeld. I downloaded every episode and watched them in order....yeah you can make fun of me...took a long ass time watched a one or two a day, on hang-over days I would watch lots...
> [snapback]995644[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats nothing man, I did the same thing, Except since I was Un-Eployed I watched all in like 2.5 days!!







I always watch it before I go to sleep. Ta hell with Reg TV! Too many DAMN COMMERCIALS!!


----------



## Zeno

not enough yet


----------



## King Oscar

nice dude were almost there


----------



## DominatorRhom

almost where?


----------



## BigChuckP

Gordeez said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while its getting longer, im sitting here Dirnking a 40 ouncer, my second one might i add, and atching Seinfeld!! Im wathcing this epiosode
> seinfeld 05x14 - the marine biologist
> For you that dont know, that means, Season 5 EPisode 14 :nod:
> [snapback]995388[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love seinfeld. I downloaded every episode and watched them in order....yeah you can make fun of me...took a long ass time watched a one or two a day, on hang-over days I would watch lots...
> [snapback]995644[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats nothing man, I did the same thing, Except since I was Un-Eployed I watched all in like 2.5 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always watch it before I go to sleep. Ta hell with Reg TV! Too many DAMN COMMERCIALS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]995812[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

2.5 days!??! Took me like 6 months!


----------



## RedBelly Dom

thats crazy this thread is still going.


----------



## RedBelly Dom

we have to get 1 million replys


----------



## Fido




----------



## RedBelly Dom

hahaha :laugh:


----------



## DC_Cichlid

icedizzle said:


> Damit I wanted to be page 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]995555[/snapback]​


f*cking Rights Dawgy! Beat ya to it!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Fido said:


> [snapback]996221[/snapback]​


----------



## BigChuckP




----------



## RedBelly Dom

i think we are almost at page 51, yeah


----------



## Gordeez

BigChuckP said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while its getting longer, im sitting here Dirnking a 40 ouncer, my second one might i add, and atching Seinfeld!! Im wathcing this epiosode
> seinfeld 05x14 - the marine biologist
> For you that dont know, that means, Season 5 EPisode 14 :nod:
> [snapback]995388[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I love seinfeld. I downloaded every episode and watched them in order....yeah you can make fun of me...took a long ass time watched a one or two a day, on hang-over days I would watch lots...
> [snapback]995644[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats nothing man, I did the same thing, Except since I was Un-Eployed I watched all in like 2.5 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always watch it before I go to sleep. Ta hell with Reg TV! Too many DAMN COMMERCIALS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]995812[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.5 days!??! Took me like 6 months!
> [snapback]996188[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

:laugh: 
Im telling you man, thats like my Fav. Show out there.


----------



## RedBelly Dom

i like a lot too but i think the simpsons is way better


----------



## Gordeez

RedBelly Dom said:


> i like a lot too but i think the simpsons is way better
> [snapback]996449[/snapback]​


thats a Negative. Simpsons have Lost alot of Qualit in the years.
Form like season 10+ THEY SUCK!'
Family Guy is the Cartoon where its at. There coming back!!!


----------



## BigChuckP

RedBelly Dom said:


> i like a lot too but i think the simpsons is way better
> [snapback]996449[/snapback]​


For me seinfeld beats every show out there, family guy is second, simpsons just aint that funny to me.

Gordeez
The first time i watched the final episode I did not like it but after my seinfeld-a-thon i thought it was the perfect ending. If you watch the all the shows you see that none of the characters care about anyone else but themselves especially George, that is why i believe the ending was the best, they in the end got what they deserved, it recieved a lot of criticism i think people just did not see the brilliance behind it...and that is why i love this thread, i can write about nothing and not get warned for spamming, ha


----------



## Gordeez

BigChuckP said:


> RedBelly Dom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like a lot too but i think the simpsons is way better
> [snapback]996449[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> For me seinfeld beats every show out there, family guy is second, simpsons just aint that funny to me.
> 
> Gordeez
> The first time i watched the final episode I did not like it but after my seinfeld-a-thon i thought it was the perfect ending. If you watch the all the shows you see that none of the characters care about anyone else but themselves especially George, that is why i believe the ending was the best, they in the end got what they deserved, it recieved a lot of criticism i think people just did not see the brilliance behind it...and that is why i love this thread, i can write about nothing and not get warned for spamming, ha
> [snapback]996467[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yea. Beleive it or not, the first EVER episode I watched, was the ENDING!!!
I thought it sucked and people were crazy saying Seinfeld was great and yada yada yada.
One day, Drunk, I downloaded Season 1-9 (Divx Episodes) and began watching them, and since then, its the Greatest Show.

But yea, I agree, the ending was good now that ive seen the episodes. The way they bring back all the old characters, that was a smart move.


----------



## Anko




----------



## dwarfcat

Like OMG we are getting so close, gotta get my slice of teh pie +1


----------



## Gordeez

I just went to the Corner store to buy myself 2 forty's, and there were towo Cops hanging there, in there cars. And I dont have an I.D. Thought they were gunan say something or pull me over as soon as I left. Kinds worried there for a Sec.
Fockers are always pulling me over.


----------



## King Oscar

50 down 950 to go


----------



## King Oscar

lol


----------



## diceman69

BigChuckP said:


> [snapback]996428[/snapback]​


----------



## KumbiaQueens

Fido said:


> [snapback]996221[/snapback]​

















or else what??


----------



## Gordeez

King Piranha said:


> 50 down 950 to go
> [snapback]997000[/snapback]​





King Piranha said:


> lol
> [snapback]997001[/snapback]​


Why do you double post?
Dont you know how to work this forum?
Is it a complicated system for you to type in your sh*t all in ONE POST?
Cause Honestly, its not that hard to do. Really, Its not.
Would you like a tutorial or something???


----------



## DC_Cichlid

KumbiaQueens said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]996221[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or else what??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]997050[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Or else we will beat ya back to it(kitchen)


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Gordeez said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 down 950 to go
> [snapback]997000[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> [snapback]997001[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you double post?
> Dont you know how to work this forum?
> Is it a complicated system for you to type in your sh*t all in ONE POST?
> Cause Honestly, its not that hard to do. Really, Its not.
> Would you like a tutorial or something???
> [snapback]997057[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hes a spammer.


----------



## BigChuckP

He does that in every thread he writes in, why settle for one post when you can have 2!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

f*ck the Yankees!


----------



## richiecarw

baseball sucks, its like a poofy guppy compared to football (piranha)


----------



## BigQ

Ummm excuse me... hockey rules! we have the least paid players in an international sports league...


----------



## Ccoralli

BigQ said:


> Ummm excuse me... hockey rules! we have the least paid players in an international sports league...
> [snapback]997567[/snapback]​


yeah, the players love the game so much, they would never go on strike or anything stupid like that...


----------



## piranhasrule

Ccoralli said:


> BigQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm excuse me... hockey rules! we have the least paid players in an international sports league...
> [snapback]997567[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the players love the game so much, they would never go on strike or anything stupid like that...
> [snapback]997676[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

the hockey players over here dont. A couple of years ago my team went through a bit of a financial disaster and most of the players gave up there wages as they loved the team and the game so much


----------



## BigChuckP

Baseball players should be paid as much as teachers and have to work a side job as a janitor to pay rent those lazy bastards.
I like hockey and was sad to see they did not play this season, I dont think pro athletes should ever complain about their pay.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

BigChuckP said:


> Baseball players should be paid as much as teachers and have to work a side job as a janitor to pay rent those lazy bastards.
> I like hockey and was sad to see they did not play this season, I dont think pro athletes should ever complain about their pay.
> [snapback]997687[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez

BigQ said:


> Ummm excuse me... hockey rules! we have the least paid players in an international sports league...
> [snapback]997567[/snapback]​














Ccoralli said:


> BigQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm excuse me... hockey rules! we have the least paid players in an international sports league...
> [snapback]997567[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the *players love the game so much*, they would never go on strike or anything stupid like that...
> [snapback]997676[/snapback]​
Click to expand...













BigChuckP said:


> Baseball players should be paid as much as teachers and have to work a side job as a janitor to pay rent those lazy bastards.
> I like hockey and was sad to see they did not play this season, *I dont think pro athletes should ever complain about their pay.*
> [snapback]997687[/snapback]​


Touche!
Thats why I NEVER EVER paid for a Ticket to watch these Overpaid Sumbitches play
a damn sport I can go and play for FREE!!!
Only player ever worth his money, is MJ, IMO. $38 Mill but man, he was a TRUE Role model
and a Gentleman, and millions of people looked up to him.


----------



## BigChuckP

What do michael jackson and Michael Jordan have in common?

They both played ball in the minor leagues
AHAHAHA


----------



## werdna

im getting head right now 
lol


----------



## King Oscar

DC_Cichlid said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 down 950 to go
> [snapback]997000[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> [snapback]997001[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you double post?
> Dont you know how to work this forum?
> Is it a complicated system for you to type in your sh*t all in ONE POST?
> Cause Honestly, its not that hard to do. Really, Its not.
> Would you like a tutorial or something???
> [snapback]997057[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes a spammer.
> [snapback]997194[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

no dude my internet froze so i clicked on the submit button thing again and it posted 2


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

what are you guys working on at work... or are you BSing on the internet like me...?


----------



## piranhasrule

> no dude my internet froze so i clicked on the submit button thing again and it posted 2


hmmm yeh, funny how clicking twice makes ya post 2 different things


----------



## K fizzly

how did seinfield end? wut was so bad about it...wut even happened...wut did they get that they deserved...i dont remember ever seeing it


----------



## icedizzle

BigChuckP said:


> Baseball players should be paid as much as teachers and have to work a side job as a janitor to pay rent those lazy bastards.
> I like hockey and was sad to see they did not play this season, I dont think pro athletes should ever complain about their pay.
> [snapback]997687[/snapback]​


I agree 100% dam lazy good for nothing sons of


----------



## crazyklown89

K fizzly said:


> how did seinfield end? wut was so bad about it...wut even happened...wut did they get that they deserved...i dont remember ever seeing it
> [snapback]998821[/snapback]​


It ended with them in jail due to breaking the new Good Samaritan law. If you saw someone in troubl you're supposed to help them or go to jail and they laughed at a person getting mugged.


----------



## RedBelly Dom

baseballs not that bad to play, but it is really boring to watch


----------



## aburnzi

I like footie (soccer) myself never touched a baseball.........


----------



## King Oscar

dude its all about the bullls


----------



## JYUB

I almost crashed my T1 connection trying to open that link....


----------



## channafreak

AHAHAHHA.... why is this so funny..... I found it so funnY that I farted in front of a really hot girl...... f*ck me.

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/plugs.php

And I know we have all seen this one..... But I thought King Piranha might need a crash course
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php


----------



## Gordeez

Im so wsted right no.
I drank 3 forrties and a bottle of vudlight!
Im like aslep and durnk!


----------



## channafreak

This makes me wonder where I can find this much time.............Maybe on the moon.
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/mockingbird.php


----------



## channafreak

Gordeez said:


> Im so wsted right no.
> I drank 3 forrties and a bottle of vudlight!
> Im like aslep and durnk!
> [snapback]999410[/snapback]​


AHAHAHAHHAHA.... This ones for you my man.
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/alcohol.php


----------



## Gordeez

channafreak said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so wsted right no.
> I drank 3 forrties and a bottle of vudlight!
> Im like aslep and durnk!
> [snapback]999410[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHHAHA.... This ones for you my man.
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/alcohol.php
> [snapback]999431[/snapback]​
Click to expand...










That was awesome. He puked, and kept ondancing.


----------



## Burf

Anyway... back to the "million posts thingy"

we are at 997,521 posts now, so only 2,479 posts to go!! This could happen tonight!

If everyone who comes online tonight makes at least 4 or 5 posts, who knows what could happen!!


----------



## King Oscar

lol funny videos


----------



## Burf

1,116 to go........


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

have you ever had sex in a car?


----------



## diceman69

Yes,


----------



## King Oscar

lol


----------



## Gordeez

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> have you ever had sex in a car?
> [snapback]1000513[/snapback]​


Not a car, but in my Truck..
I put her ass in the back, and bend her over, and commence to pound away :nod:








Do it alot back there since I live with my PArents.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> have you ever had sex in a car?
> [snapback]1000513[/snapback]​


----------



## channafreak

Jizz leaves the strangest spots on black leather. Cheap as sh*t.


----------



## JYUB

I did my BM <babies moma>in the back of her blazer, hmmmm tiblies......

tiblies.....

god she had a nice a$$


----------



## Fido

Sofa, i thought you were part of the band?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> have you ever had sex in a car?
> [snapback]1000513[/snapback]​


yes and once while driving it :rasp:


----------



## Xenon

Today is the day gents. 1,000,000 posts today.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I have never had it in the car...:laugh:

what other strange places have you had sex?


----------



## jeffVmahar

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have never had it in the car...:laugh:
> 
> what other strange places have you had sex?
> [snapback]1001783[/snapback]​


I was giving it to my woman once on the hood o' me car in a farmers field, when all of a sudden we heard a big ol diesel engine creeping up on us, I was just about to bust my nuts so I decided I had a extra minute before his tractor crested the hill. I was wrong, he came over the hill shut his tractor off and just sat there watching, but I said f*ck it I aint stopping now I am almost there. So I kept on going laughing my ass off while I did my buisness







, (I think my girlfriend got really turnd on by the whole exibitionist part of it :laugh: ) finished up, put my dong back in my pants, flipped the farmer the bird, and got the hell out of that fucked up funny situation. That was definatly my strangest sexual experience (besides getting caught tuggin on it by my mom. That sucked


----------



## oblivion790

The best way to kill a human with no weapons?

what do you think?


----------



## Burf

Xenon said:


> Today is the day gents. 1,000,000 posts today.
> [snapback]1001779[/snapback]​


 374 to go..

I've go to work in 30 mins so i think i'm gunna miss the big moment


----------



## jeffVmahar

oblivion790 said:


> The best way to kill a human with no weapons?
> 
> what do you think?
> [snapback]1001828[/snapback]​


That would require me to be an amputee, cause my fists are the deadliest of weapons







=









Throwing them into a huge pygo tank would be cool though







like in the punisher video game.


----------



## Methuzela

how many is this?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

jeffVmahar said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had it in the car...:laugh:
> 
> what other strange places have you had sex?
> [snapback]1001783[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was giving it to my woman once on the hood o' me car in a farmers field, when all of a sudden we heard a big ol diesel engine creeping up on us, I was just about to bust my nuts so I decided I had a extra minute before his tractor crested the hill. I was wrong, he came over the hill shut his tractor off and just sat there watching, but I said f*ck it I aint stopping now I am almost there. So I kept on going laughing my ass off while I did my buisness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (I think my girlfriend got really turnd on by the whole exibitionist part of it :laugh: ) finished up, put my dong back in my pants, flipped the farmer the bird, and got the hell out of that fucked up funny situation. That was definatly my strangest sexual experience (besides getting caught tuggin on it by my mom. That sucked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1001818[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

MAN, that was a story! I have never got caught tuggin it...









if my mother ever caught me... i would DIE...LOL


----------



## GoJamieGo

My 2cents!!!


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have never had it in the car...:laugh:
> 
> what other strange places have you had sex?
> [snapback]1001783[/snapback]​


Griffith Park :nod:


----------



## mashunter18

just a little over 200 more posts to 1,000,000


----------



## piranhasrule

im going out now so looks like i'l miss it







oh well il get over it with time


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Feeder_Phish said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had it in the car...:laugh:
> 
> what other strange places have you had sex?
> [snapback]1001783[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Griffith Park :nod:
> [snapback]1001983[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

how? where? story please!


----------



## jeffVmahar

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> jeffVmahar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had it in the car...:laugh:
> 
> what other strange places have you had sex?
> [snapback]1001783[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was giving it to my woman once on the hood o' me car in a farmers field, when all of a sudden we heard a big ol diesel engine creeping up on us, I was just about to bust my nuts so I decided I had a extra minute before his tractor crested the hill. I was wrong, he came over the hill shut his tractor off and just sat there watching, but I said f*ck it I aint stopping now I am almost there. So I kept on going laughing my ass off while I did my buisness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (I think my girlfriend got really turnd on by the whole exibitionist part of it :laugh: ) finished up, put my dong back in my pants, flipped the farmer the bird, and got the hell out of that fucked up funny situation. That was definatly my strangest sexual experience (besides getting caught tuggin on it by my mom. That sucked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1001818[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAN, that was a story! I have never got caught tuggin it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if my mother ever caught me... i would DIE...LOL
> [snapback]1001955[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was definatly the most mortifing experience of my life. She walked right into the bathroom without even a knock and I was like







door opens







, I couldn't even say anything, what could I say I was caught red handed (or should I say vasoline handed). She took one look at me and did a 180 right back out the door. We didn't speak for like a month afterwards. Man them where some uncomfortable silences.


----------



## Gordeez

That guy got caught wanking his wanker!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

jeffVmahar said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffVmahar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had it in the car...:laugh:
> 
> what other strange places have you had sex?
> [snapback]1001783[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was giving it to my woman once on the hood o' me car in a farmers field, when all of a sudden we heard a big ol diesel engine creeping up on us, I was just about to bust my nuts so I decided I had a extra minute before his tractor crested the hill. I was wrong, he came over the hill shut his tractor off and just sat there watching, but I said f*ck it I aint stopping now I am almost there. So I kept on going laughing my ass off while I did my buisness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (I think my girlfriend got really turnd on by the whole exibitionist part of it :laugh: ) finished up, put my dong back in my pants, flipped the farmer the bird, and got the hell out of that fucked up funny situation. That was definatly my strangest sexual experience (besides getting caught tuggin on it by my mom. That sucked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1001818[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAN, that was a story! I have never got caught tuggin it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if my mother ever caught me... i would DIE...LOL
> [snapback]1001955[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it was definatly the most mortifing experience of my life. She walked right into the bathroom without even a knock and I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I couldn't even say anything, what could I say I was caught red handed (or should I say vasoline handed). She took one look at me and did a 180 right back out the door. We didn't speak for like a month afterwards. Man them where some uncomfortable silences.
> [snapback]1002008[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

MAN, I WOULDNT know what to do... damn... DONT YOU LOCK THE DOOR??!?!?


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Feeder_Phish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had it in the car...:laugh:
> 
> what other strange places have you had sex?
> [snapback]1001783[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Griffith Park :nod:
> [snapback]1001983[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how? where? story please!
> [snapback]1001998[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

lets just say i didnt finish because my woman was to noisy and woke up the homeless







. i know for a fact because i heard those bitches and it wasnt squirrels


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

damn dood that sux... homeless doods got to see you porkin? good one...


----------



## jeffVmahar

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> jeffVmahar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffVmahar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had it in the car...:laugh:
> 
> what other strange places have you had sex?
> [snapback]1001783[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was giving it to my woman once on the hood o' me car in a farmers field, when all of a sudden we heard a big ol diesel engine creeping up on us, I was just about to bust my nuts so I decided I had a extra minute before his tractor crested the hill. I was wrong, he came over the hill shut his tractor off and just sat there watching, but I said f*ck it I aint stopping now I am almost there. So I kept on going laughing my ass off while I did my buisness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (I think my girlfriend got really turnd on by the whole exibitionist part of it :laugh: ) finished up, put my dong back in my pants, flipped the farmer the bird, and got the hell out of that fucked up funny situation. That was definatly my strangest sexual experience (besides getting caught tuggin on it by my mom. That sucked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1001818[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAN, that was a story! I have never got caught tuggin it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if my mother ever caught me... i would DIE...LOL
> [snapback]1001955[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it was definatly the most mortifing experience of my life. She walked right into the bathroom without even a knock and I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I couldn't even say anything, what could I say I was caught red handed (or should I say vasoline handed). She took one look at me and did a 180 right back out the door. We didn't speak for like a month afterwards. Man them where some uncomfortable silences.
> [snapback]1002008[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAN, I WOULDNT know what to do... damn... DONT YOU LOCK THE DOOR??!?!?
> [snapback]1002012[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah I did lock the door, but it can be opend from the outside using your fingernail (you know the kind of lock) She must have fiqured I was in the shower because I had it running for like 10min. while I was in there wanking it as to not raise suspision. To this day I have like masterbateaphopia or somthing, i'm always like tug, tug, tug, peek out the shower curtian tug, tug, tug, listen for the doorknob ect. Except this time it's my girlfriend not my mom so it aint so bad cause if she catches me, I just make her finish, it's like a rule.:nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

dood, i think i would be embarrassed if my wife caught me wackin it...

anyone else if kool, but her... it would be strange


----------



## jeffVmahar

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> dood, i think i would be embarrassed if my wife caught me wackin it...
> 
> anyone else if kool, but her... it would be strange
> [snapback]1002035[/snapback]​


You would rather someone else catching you wacking it???


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

her friend has walked in on me wackin it... it wasnt so bad...


----------



## diceman69

73 left.


----------



## CraigStables

This can be locked now....or maybe it can be the 2,000,000 Post Contribution Thread!


----------



## Feeder_Phish

CraigStables said:


> This can be locked now....or maybe it can be the 2,000,000 Post Contribution Thread!
> [snapback]1002236[/snapback]​


its so crazy that it might just work


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

2000000!!!


----------



## BUBBA

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> have you ever had sex in a car?
> [snapback]1000513[/snapback]​


In a VW Bug


----------



## Feeder_Phish

BUBBA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever had sex in a car?
> [snapback]1000513[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> In a VW Bug :laugh:
> [snapback]1002303[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

talk about cramped


----------



## BUBBA

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> jeffVmahar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had it in the car...:laugh:
> 
> what other strange places have you had sex?
> [snapback]1001783[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was giving it to my woman once on the hood o' me car in a farmers field, when all of a sudden we heard a big ol diesel engine creeping up on us, I was just about to bust my nuts so I decided I had a extra minute before his tractor crested the hill. I was wrong, he came over the hill shut his tractor off and just sat there watching, but I said f*ck it I aint stopping now I am almost there. So I kept on going laughing my ass off while I did my buisness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (I think my girlfriend got really turnd on by the whole exibitionist part of it :laugh: ) finished up, put my dong back in my pants, flipped the farmer the bird, and got the hell out of that fucked up funny situation. That was definatly my strangest sexual experience (besides getting caught tuggin on it by my mom. That sucked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1001818[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAN, that was a story! I have never got caught tuggin it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if my mother ever caught me... i would DIE...LOL
> [snapback]1001955[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## BUBBA

Feeder_Phish said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever had sex in a car?
> [snapback]1000513[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> In a VW Bug :laugh:
> [snapback]1002303[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> talk about cramped
> [snapback]1002304[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Those Shocks were working over time


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> her friend has walked in on me wackin it... it wasnt so bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1002067[/snapback]​


i bet you liked it huh???


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

She walked in to use the restroom and looked down at me (on the bed).. she said "you uhhh, need help with that?"

and I said "nope, im fine, thank you!"

she never said another thing about it...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

BUBBA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever had sex in a car?
> [snapback]1000513[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> In a VW Bug :laugh:
> [snapback]1002303[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

WOW, u got skill!


----------



## Gordeez

CraigStables said:


> This can be locked now....or maybe it can be the 2,000,000 Post Contribution Thread!
> [snapback]1002236[/snapback]​


Thats a Negative. This thread is awesome.


----------



## piranhasrule

ARGGGHHHH!!! i was playing this game called the settlers, i minimized it for 1 minute while i came on here and when i went back the enemy had invaded and wiped me out, i spent like 2 hours building up my settlement aswell!!!


----------



## RedBelly Dom

that stinks.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

you shouldnt be playin games at work.... or surfin the net...










oh well


----------



## piranhasrule

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you shouldnt be playin games at work.... or surfin the net...
> 
> :rock:
> 
> oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1002704[/snapback]​


im not at work, i dont have a job







plus its night over here, it was about half 8 when i posted that


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

2pm over here...


----------



## elTwitcho

NASTY! I just saw two snails in my tank f*cking!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

hmmm.... who do snails bone? what does it look like?


----------



## elTwitcho

They were all hanging out of their shells all wrapped in each other. Tentacles and sh*t... sick man. It was like a combination of watching fat people screwing, and aliens screwing. Oh well, puffer food in 4 weeks I guess


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Wow, i wish my snails would bone...


----------



## elTwitcho

Man they've only been in the tank for like 5 days. I originally bought them to breed so I could feed my puffer, then I learnt they were hard as hell to breed so I tossed them in for the puffer to mangle. Then I saw one come out of it's shell and I felt bad because he looked pretty cool and I tossed them all in my rhom tank. Five days later they're all f*cking...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

what kinds are they? i have an apple snail


----------



## elTwitcho

Apple Snails. The two that screwed had the same shell color, don't know if that matters or what, I think it does since their bodies are cream colored and the white shelled ones have black bodies.


----------



## WorldBelow07

i saw my birds f*cking.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

my dark snail was attacked by my mac. when I put it in there... so his shell was bitten in half... so I took him out and put him in with the 15" Rhom... and he is healin... i cannot believe he lived...!

the other snail is lighter in color... but doesnt care to screw...









now they are both in the pygo tank... so far, no probs...


----------



## RedBelly Dom

thats pretty cool, ur snail is quite a survivor.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

yeah, his shell still has a big hole in it from that bastard mac... i tried everything...

that mac will not tolerate anything... i even had a bubbler in there... he didnt like that and bit the tubing...

I hope my snails mate...


----------



## RedBelly Dom

Yeah that would be cool if ur snails mate.


----------



## watermonst3rs

i have no clue what this thread is about or am i about to read all 50+ pages, but it's 5:12pm and UPS needs to get their ass here with my new rims and tires.


----------



## wacb

BOO-URNS


----------



## Gordeez

I was watcing Petatv.com new thing with Pam Anderson, and I got osme craving for some KFC.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

hey now... do you think pam i still hot??!?!

I do :nod:


----------



## Gordeez

Yea...Id'do'er


----------



## Feeder_Phish

she getting to old but she hot :nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

She is mega hot still...

anytime baby!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

id do her 2.


----------



## RedBelly Dom

So would I, defenitly.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

what is the desies she has? isnt it like hepititis c or something like that?


----------



## RedBelly Dom

I dunno i never knew she has a disease.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

she said that she has hepatitis c and she said the she got it from tommy thats just nasty screw that


----------



## RedBelly Dom

That Tom dude is lucky.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

RedBelly Dom said:


> That Tom dude is lucky.
> [snapback]1004152[/snapback]​


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

oh yeah... i forgot about that...


----------



## RedBelly Dom

This thread is pretty long and people are still replying, yeaaaahahaha


----------



## Feeder_Phish

*cough* 2 million *cough*

Pam is Hot :nod:


----------



## RedBelly Dom

She is really really hot.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

do you guys still think heather lockleer is still hot?

i do, but her time is limited!


----------



## RedBelly Dom

She is ok.


----------



## Scrap5000

I'd rip her up...hell yeah


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> do you guys still think heather lockleer is still hot?
> 
> i do, but her time is limited!
> [snapback]1004393[/snapback]​


 im getting a message that you like MILFS because pam and heather are both


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

hmmm... here at work... I get "id bone her" and "too old"

undecided over here...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Feeder_Phish said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you guys still think heather lockleer is still hot?
> 
> i do, but her time is limited!
> [snapback]1004393[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> im getting a message that you like MILFS because pam and heather are both
> :nod:
> [snapback]1004407[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

id take what i can get


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Feeder_Phish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you guys still think heather lockleer is still hot?
> 
> i do, but her time is limited!
> [snapback]1004393[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> im getting a message that you like MILFS because pam and heather are both
> :nod:
> [snapback]1004407[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> id take what i can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1004410[/snapback]​
Click to expand...
























as long as there hot


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

yeah... oh yeah!

but you know where im coming from right?
they were SMOKIN HOT when i was young... and to see how old they are... hurts me... cause that makes me old...


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah... oh yeah!
> 
> but you know where im coming from right?
> they were SMOKIN HOT when i was young... and to see how old they are... hurts me... cause that makes me old...
> [snapback]1004422[/snapback]​












i bet this hurts j/k

when your getting old think of wine the older the better


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

damn man..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

hey... azreal wasnt that the cats name on Smurfs? what was the magician's name?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Gargamel?


----------



## Gordeez

Im so Excited, Im transfering my Domain, Gordeez.com to my Own Server, and that means I can Run it again!!!
Ive been working on it, transferring alot of my Images over prepping that bitch for take off soon







!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

post porn man


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> post porn man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1004772[/snapback]​










you and your porn :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule

I cant wait untill the weekend. Im going to see xxx2 tomorrow night, then my parents are going to london for the whole weekend so im going to have a party while there gone. Its going to be insane, i'l be drinking all day on saterday, and then at night about 25 people, probably more, are coming over and i'l carry on drinking, order a curry and then pass out on my garden or something like that!! then finish off the rest of the beer sunday morning and sleep untill tuesday lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

piranhasrule said:


> I cant wait untill the weekend. Im going to see xxx2 tomorrow night, then my parents are going to london for the whole weekend so im going to have a party while there gone. Its going to be insane, i'l be drinking all day on saterday, and then at night about 25 people, probably more, are coming over and i'l carry on drinking, order a curry and then pass out on my garden or something like that!! then finish off the rest of the beer sunday morning and sleep untill tuesday lol
> [snapback]1004781[/snapback]​


get some hos man... three-some will make it worth your time in clean-up :nod:


----------



## piranhasrule

the hos are already arranged. My parents went out to a friends house last saterday aswell so i had a 'mini' party, and there was quite abit of girl on girl action







to entertain the lads, so iv made sure that there coming again







. Id post pics (not the obscene ones) but the parents will be taking the camera to london with them, so all pics will have to be taken with a disposable cam and then developed a couple of days later.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

sweet move man...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Camel toe...


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Camel toe...:nod:
> [snapback]1004820[/snapback]​


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Camel Toe?????


----------



## King Oscar

lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

hey now... i can go for that!!!


----------



## C.D.

so i just found the room of my dreams in this site. i found it in another forum here. here http://www.nescapades.com/gameroom.htm


----------



## pantast1c

C.D. said:


> so i just found the room of my dreams in this site. i found it in another forum here. here http://www.nescapades.com/gameroom.htm
> [snapback]1005103[/snapback]​


That is the sickest Game room ever...


----------



## Fido

Damn nice camel toe...


----------



## dptrackstardp

we got a long way to go in the mean time blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh blahh blah blah blah blaahhh blahh


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Congrats on hitting 1 million posts and boosting all your post counts.


----------



## RhomZilla

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Congrats on hitting 1 million posts and boosting all your post counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1005323[/snapback]​


I thought this thread was supposed to make to 1 million, not for the site to hit 1 million. Oh wells.. its your call HottScott!!!

Happy B-Day to me!!!

+1 post


----------

